# I got the blues... Show us your Blue Faced Divers Watches



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's some of mine past and present:

Bochett Reef Ranger II








Armida A-2








Squale 1545








BaliHa'i GMT








Bulova Marine Star








Orient Mako








Deep Blue 1K








Bernhardt Sea Shark


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

For the most part I don't like blue dials but I do have this one


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

In the Dark it's Blue.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Only own one blue


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

is a blue bezel close enough ?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

With pleasure


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to take my own photos , but I bought a new citizen from Higuchi a few weeks back PMX56-2812


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Blue


----------



## adswatts (Mar 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## adswatts (Mar 21, 2012)

Only blue face I have.


adswatts said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

CX 20,000ft









CX 12,000ft


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Shouldn't we have Blue by Leann Rimes play'n in here?! :-d


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Invicta 9308 Pro Diver.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm kinda low on blues right now :-d Love blue :-! I'm enjoying everyone's blues b-)

RD




























A special gift, from a great friend! (not the best blue shot) ;-)


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

One of the last Tigers:









And my beloved Sperina (dare you to find one of these!):


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

swimmingly


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

The only blue I have in the herd right now.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Sumo







Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

The only two watches I currently own.....


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub and my Helson Sharkmaster which is now gone.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Timely thread, the last few additions for me have been blue dialed divers.

CW C60 (love the dial!)









VSA Dive Master 500









Bernhardt Binnacle Retro









Not really a diver, water resistance is only stated to be 100m, but it is a HUGE and great looking blue dial. Ocean 7 American


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a great thread! |>


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Russian diver. 200M depth. Made in 70's or 80's. All hands stay attached. I'm interested in buying a modern diver.


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)




----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

cant wait to get mines back


----------



## aurora (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, I play...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Some affordables


----------



## nucwarrant (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## weebee (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Laguna









Soxa


----------



## janot1961 (Jan 16, 2012)

SUMO:


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

My one and only blue, pepsi diver.


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

A couple of past and a present blues









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

One of the best watch I had


----------



## tanwl (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

My only blue one...









Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jopex - of course! How could I forget the Scuba Dude!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## kvelertak (Dec 1, 2012)

Both sold. And missed.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

Some really nice watches and photos on this thread!

Blue Mako.








SKX008b








Tony


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

if someone held a gun to my head & said I could keep only one watch, it would be this one.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## MichaelE (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Blue faced, but I don't know if he's a diver.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

How could I forget my Seiko Sawtooth.


----------



## DiscipleofChronos (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Sent from miles away using rock and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

94110









SKX015


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my 3.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Im in, definitely my fav color..


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

I know it's not a diver but it's a blue dial...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Some affordables


What strap do you have on your ray?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*long gone.....blue was just not me....

*


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Peterolajuwon said:


> What strap do you have on your ray?


IIRC that is the clay leather NATO from C&B.


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

I like these threads, as I have mostly blue divers. Here's one of my newest acquisitions, Oris Maldives.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Please, what is that strap?

G


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, What is that blue strap please?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

The new Magrette on 5 ring


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Only have a couple:


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

How blue do they have to be?










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## branl33 (May 29, 2009)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Man I'm loving this thread, lots of pron in here! I'll play with my CW FLE2012 Scooter Blue


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought I'd post one more pic, the Magrette is wearing new shoes now.


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty different beasts, but here are my blues


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Artego 500


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Preordered this.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had a lot! of blue faced divers in the past (my favorite dial color) but currently only have one at this moment.

SS Seawolf


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Since this afternoon










Eric


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Newest acquisition...


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

Armida A2 PVD


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, Can I ask how you like your Shark Diver in Blue? Very Handsome Watch!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, How do you like your Shark Diver in Blue, would you recommend?



tgyberg said:


> Shouldn't we have Blue by Leann Rimes play'n in here?! :-d
> 
> View attachment 1253197


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm glad I got this before I left because I had a blue Tag Heuer Aquaracer in my hands in Aruba last week...







I think I made the right choice.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Great thread! Here are a few...*


----------



## burritophile (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

burritophile said:


>


Nice, Nato reminds me of bimmer "M" motif colors.


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is my Soarway Diver with the best dial (in my opinion) to have...


----------



## bertsot (Apr 6, 2013)

SMPc on new OEM rubber. 



Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I can finally play again. I missed my blue dial watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have to many but here they are.....


----------



## twingo (Feb 25, 2012)

my baby









Sent from my SCH-N719 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Really need to work on my photo skills...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Marti1337 (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's my Helson SD40v2 soaking up some afternoon rays.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

My Blue Crew










Omega SMP










Seiko Sawtooth










Squale 50 Atmos










Obris Morgan Pradata










Oris Maldives










Ball Spacemaster X-Lume










Not pictured is my blue Raven Deep Tech which is packed up to be shipped off to it's new home tomorrow.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

More or less an update with new pics....


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

My Deep Blue Juggernaut III on a couple different straps:


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Just switched it from the original blue rubber onto a new metal bracelet...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Here's some past n present


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)




----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

DSC_0557 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


DSC_0039 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

I don't have the Mako XL or the Marine Diver anymore...

DSC_0052 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


DSC_0365 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


DSC_0370 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

new one...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Forgot these two


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Love the Aquis in blue, what size is your wrist? 


Tagdevil said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> Love the Aquis in blue, what size is your wrist?


7.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea.lambert.90281 (Aug 6, 2014)

Only diver I have at the moment.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got this. I'm in love!


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Pre service photo. Still at Omega for full maintenance. Ready to get it back.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Only blue diver at the moment...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I only have 1 Blue dial & it's a stunner.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Helson Sharkmaster, it's a thing of beauty!!









Artego 500M, loving that bright blue.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

My new & only blue


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Barbos Robur 500m









Boschett Cave Dweller









Armida A3


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Lovin this one now that I took it off the_ pretty_ bracelet. Aevig Huldra


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## sandrozc (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Aqua Expedition from Deep Blue


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Helberg


----------



## ktiveron (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This one is on the sale block right now


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Limes Endurance 1Tausend


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ARMIDA A1 ETA/C3 *








*Cheers! *:-!


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's my selection, ended up a bit more extensive than i'd first thought










































































































Chris


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Christopher Ward C61 Trident Pro


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarken (Nov 30, 2013)

Ball hydrocarbon Nedu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Aramar


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Love the blue in the Sea Ram.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport Diver










Be well,

AZ


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just have two...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze mod
Dark blue
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Just in today. Now to go home and see what strap to put on it


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diving!!!
*








*Yep, it's a 45!!
*







*
Cheers! *:-!*
*


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Loving the dark blue dial and bezel on this one


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

My one and only...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a very classic (in his own eccentric way) guy, so I tend to stick to Silver/white or black dials... However, I love blue, and the blues, so I still have a few of these




















and this one which is not really a dive watche but still very blue...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got this blue tough guy last week 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## rosetribe (Aug 19, 2014)

Inherited this fellow from my granddad!!!


----------



## supra8903 (Oct 6, 2011)

_DSC2515 by Jeram Photography, on Flickr


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got this blue tough guy last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really cool VSA! What model is that?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

soulbazz said:


> Really cool VSA! What model is that?


It's the new(ish) INOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sea Hawk on new leather


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Ocean7 LM3


----------



## NormDePlume (Sep 16, 2014)

Another Mako.

(First post. Hey folks!)


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Bluuuue&#8230;&#8230;most I don't have anymore 






Yep, this is a different Artego


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm getting a sense of vuja de.
P3090054 by vinylgreek, on Flickr

P3280005 by vinylgreek, on Flickr


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a few...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

It's not completely blue, but close enough.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*OOMPA LOOMPA OOMPADEE BLUE!....
*








*
*







*
Cheers! *:-!*
*


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Armida A1 (ETA/C3)*_
_*







*_

_*







*_

_*







*_
_*Cheers! :-!*_


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

That A1 is beautiful. Too bad I have little ..... wrists 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New to me today...incredible dial. Deep Blue Aqua Expedition


----------



## captainh0wdy (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Vintage Cauny...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Zix**e**n Trim**i**x*
*







*
*Cheers! :-!*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP455-J1


----------



## berkrivs (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## berkrivs (Feb 24, 2014)

More blue.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

What? It does say BLUE on the dial.


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

My new smpc.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just received.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

A couple Deep Blues on rubber:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

When I took this picture the dial was the bluest I've seen it.


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

My only blue for now.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

LBisevac said:


> What? It does say BLUE on the dial.
> View attachment 1679546


Uh-oh, wrong answer, me thinks:

Bridgekeeper: What is your name?
Galahad: Sir Galahad of Camelot.
Bridgekeeper: What... is your quest
Galahad: I seek the Grail.
Bridgekeeper: What... is your favourite colour?
Galahad: Blue. No, yel...
Galahad: auuuuuuuugh!


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

Gone but definitely won't be forgotten......


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Blew By You Crew


----------



## benny40 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bluemo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

That Sandoz looks fantastic! Great piece.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pqLfJ5



__
https://flic.kr/p/pqLfHy


----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Not mine, but a new one with a blue dial


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

I like em big and blue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Kaventsmann Bathyal with double crown


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Vintage VDB 2014 Polished


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorta blue ... the super raised blue numerical indicies are kinda crazy. The blue strap and hands qualifies it tho I think  ...


----------



## fidfidfid (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> Kaventsmann Bathyal with double crown
> 
> View attachment 1735130


Absolutely stunning. That blue dial is sick.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is another photo of the blue dial... 








It has an 8mm domed plexi-crystal and is tested to 2900m - this is what happens at 290 bar:










Danny T said:


> Absolutely stunning. That blue dial is sick.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a diver, a TX navy blue


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just my new Deep blue:


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dedmanzhand (Nov 1, 2011)

Orient Ray on Di Modell Bali leather strap. A great colour match for the watch!


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

Oris Great Barrier Reef LE


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

_*Omega Seamaster Professional 2531.80*_


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice


mikeylacroix said:


>


----------



## Thomashek (Oct 29, 2010)

Seiko Sportura SUN017P1


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Oneplus One using Tapatalk.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SOH on mesh


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

My only blue diver - one of my watches I will likely never part with. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Invicta' s 10th anniversary grand diver in 38mm..


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sunday Morning Frost...*
*







*


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's one you don't see often..... :think:









( _'New-to-me' _today....) :-!

...and... :roll:

-- Nothing wrong with _*Deep Blue*_ Watches --

I gotta thing for _*Mother-of-Pearl*_....















....and this dropped in to stay one day..... b-)









-- Best --

|>|>


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

A rather big diver with a blue dial and a strange name, Citizen's Grand Touring Sport:


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My humble Seiko 5


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Reposting


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't believe Maurice Lacroix is only making two of these. That's crazy! Why not sell them? I love this blue and orange combo. Too bad.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Not a professional diver. Just A Seiko 5.


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

romseyman said:


> Not a professional diver. Just A Seiko 5.


I owned the white face model of this Seiko. Thus is a really nice, inexpensive auto. Great look and loved the domed crystal. Sold it in the ongoing population management effort. And I kind of miss the little guy.


----------



## mikeymoto (Dec 19, 2006)

Like this?


----------



## intelops (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's mine!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Will half blue do? )


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea Ram. I really like the blue dial, orange hands and black bezel. This combo allows for a few different strap color choices:

Orange:









Black:









Blue:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SDGenius said:


>


Love that blue Certina! You need a blue halios tropik and Helberg CH 6 now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that blue Certina! You need a blue halios tropik and Helberg CH 6 now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's so good there's even a homage out now, lol


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> It's so good there's even a homage out now, lol


ah ah is getting silly. They are copying everything


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

blue


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 1500t project aware 2


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

The only blue in the herd


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa 1500t project aware 2
> 
> View attachment 2365698


Stunning! Want one

Chris


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

Sharing the Doxa Project Aware II love here... on its first flight.










Cheers!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> Sharing the Doxa Project Aware II love here... on its first flight.
> 
> ...


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Does half-blue count?



;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

My only blue one, so far...


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

This one is long gone, but I always liked the blue dial and the contrast of the orange hands against it. Sold it to a University of Florida fan.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Christopher Ward C61 Trident Pro








Tudor Black Bay


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## DiscipleofChronos (Jul 19, 2012)

Do these two qualify?



Here's a third for good measure:


----------



## Nayan Saheb (Nov 1, 2014)

Aevig Huldra...This is my day to day beater. I absolutely love this watch!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Only 2, both Timex Expedition, old and new version.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the top one better, i'm guessing that's the new version?

Chris


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I've bought and sold many, this is the one I keep:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Dec 10, 2014)

mjmurphy926 said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram. I really like the blue dial, orange hands and black bezel. This combo allows for a few different strap color choices:


I'm getting more and more sold on it. Almost have to have it now.

Question from a noob... Are those OEM rubber straps? I like the pattern.

Thanks!


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Kurokaze - shura no ken (Oct 11, 2014)

Android Divemaster blue:


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

SKX009

Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

Me and Mido on Rhodos.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My newest blue to the collection. The one on the left.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Kinesis said:


> SKX009
> 
> Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


Very nice mod


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Great looking watches gents. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's blue and rated for deeper than I'll ever be.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Helson Shark Diver 45*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^killer strap on the blue Helson! Well Done!

what kind and who made it?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Danny T said:


> ^killer strap on the blue Helson! Well Done!
> 
> what kind and who made it?


^ this.. Holy..

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

Blumo on a navy Isofrane, wafting vanilla...


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Of all my blue-dial dive watches, this was my favorite:









But an honorable mention goes to my old SMP GMT. Interesting that my two favorite blue-dial dive watches were both also GMTs. :think:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnQFord said:


> *Helson Shark Diver 45*
> View attachment 2628234
> View attachment 2628242


One of the best straps and watch/strap combos that I've ever seen.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Geez that's nice!


Ryeguy said:


> View attachment 2594914


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Changed the strap


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

a couple of budget entries:

Citizen NY2300









Vostok Amphibia









Update: just saw Pakz had both of these on page 18. Nice!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Bali Hai Project GMT


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Little hard to tell but she is blue:


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> ^killer strap on the blue Helson! Well Done!
> 
> what kind and who made it?


Sorry for the late response. It's Blue Polished Stingray made by Aaron Pimentel of Combat Straps in Montreal, Canada.

Business name is a bit of a misnomer though ... he's a true artisan ... his straps are about as far away from what you'd consider a 'combat' strap as you can get.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mikey.S said:


> Bali Hai Project GMT
> 
> View attachment 2659194


Smashing !!! Love it.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Christopher Ward C61 on blue Perlon


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Added this one to go with my blue Certina...


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Orient Mako Pepsi on stock bracelet


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I have four. The Laguna is back on its bracelet but I have neither pictures nor the watch itself handy:


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

HAFIS '20 ATMOS' 25j Auto. ETA 2783 c.1970.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Halios Bluering Blue Dial :









Christopher Ward Tri-Tech Elite Blue Dial:









Squale Tiger "Ploprof" Blue Dial:


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally came in today. Many thanks to DavidSW for making it a quick and easy transaction.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Blumo!:-!:-!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got the Squale Tiger ploprof back from a case and hands replacement and it's even more stunning now.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

VOSTOK Amphibia 1Z









using Tapatalk!


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

Waited a whole week(!) to get this baby. Love it.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Latest piece in my collection... arrived this morning.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got a PVD Shark Mesh bracelet for the Christopher Ward Tri-Tech Elite and just had to wear it today.


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Blue!
































Regards!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

Barbos Robur on orange Borealis rubber and black Isofrane.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

My new watch.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

New arrival


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## scalz (Nov 2, 2014)

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver BN0151-09L


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko blue monster








Orient blue ray


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Snowflake 









scurfawatches.com


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

J


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

My newly arrived Perigaum GMT pro 200M sans cyclops on Nato


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

TysonJones said:


> J


G


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I've had a few...

Pictured below:
Lew & Huey Orthos
Lew & Huey Acionna
Franken mod, the Planet Dutchman Pro XL
Aevig Huldra









































































Plus, my son's Seiko mod...



















And, not exactly blue, but closer to Blurple....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

my newest member of the blue team


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well half blue.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## kulit.. (Mar 7, 2015)

Bluer than blue..


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blasted version


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't plan to dive with this 200m Perigaum


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't plan to dive with this 200m Perigaum


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Serious chunk of metal! Don't know if I'm gonna keep it. It's a bit big.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> I've had a few...
> 
> Pictured below:
> Lew & Huey Orthos
> ...


Never seen that f71 mod...is that a different case? Looks like a orthos almost ...different from my mod


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I've got the blues too, but like just about everyone here, I'm definitely ok with it. This Jenny Caribbean re-issue has been stealing a lot of wrist time this week.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Vintage Moray 44 (VM04)


----------



## CRAIG4FSU (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blasted version Pradata



















Custom 8926 Pepsi Doxa homage on Obris Morgan strap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My sunshine watch


----------



## CUSO (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## stefanpantic (Dec 2, 2014)

How 'bout a blue bezel


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

I wasn't 100% on this watch when I ordered it, but after first seeing it and having it for a month now, it is really great. I hope Obris Morgan comes out with some more designs I like because they can make a great watch for a great price


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm back!!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Wawmd (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


That looks sharp and handsome. Very nice combination of blue & white colors, with steel.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent directly from my brain through my NEXUS 7 using outlawed technology and weird science


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Crappy picture, but my wife is asleep and can not turn on the light.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Dino Zei


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)

Not mine, but fits the description: new Superocean 44mm.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Blumo on Endmill...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Old Seiko quartz....... (sorry about the bezel...)


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

garydusa said:


>


Let me know if you ever decide to sell this.


----------



## char (Jul 19, 2011)

Just came today...


----------



## 1lucbesson (May 20, 2014)




----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Certina DS


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


The nicest A1 ever!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^looking forward to seeing their new 42mm SS A1's soon, they said they'd have the older style metal bezel inserts


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Tinkering with one watch today from the parts bucket. I need photoshop.


----------



## jhs1210 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine second blue diver


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

[Q

UOTE=Radar1;16546346]
View attachment 4149730
[/QUOTE]

Just out of curiosity. Did you swap out the Black DS for this Blue on? I know you've always enjoyed the watch and speak highly of it. I agree totally. I miss the black DS I once had. Congrats on the Blue. It's a beaut

RD


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 4149730
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity. Did you swap out the Black DS for this Blue on? I know you've always enjoyed the watch and speak highly of it. I agree totally. I miss the black DS I once had. Congrats on the Blue. It's a beaut
> ...


Thanks RD. I now have both black and blue models. The blue is a real stunner. |>


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Shmurge said:


> Mine second blue diver
> View attachment 4149602


I really love these. Too bad they discontinued them.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks RD. I now have both black and blue models. The blue is a real stunner. |>


Very nice indeed! I thought I saw you post the Black dial FS, or marked it sold. Must have imagined it, as I knew you were smitten with the watch. Ha ha, now there's two 

Cheers
RD


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Had it on yesterday


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Couple of affordables:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Very nice indeed! I thought I saw you post the Black dial FS, or marked it sold. Must have imagined it, as I knew you were smitten with the watch. Ha ha, now there's two
> 
> Cheers
> RD


No, you haven't lost it just yet! I did sell my first black one - missed it and replaced it pretty much right away. |>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar1 said:


> No, you haven't lost it just yet! I did sell my first black one - missed it and replaced it pretty much right away. |>


Ha ha -- I thought I was paying attention. Thanks for clarifying. I was pretty shocked when I saw you part with it :-s Glad I'm not the only one that buys back watches. ;-)

Cheers
RD


----------



## Army35d (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's an unspeakably terrible photo of all the blue in my collection:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 4149730


Been out of the loupe for a few days Don, beautiful watch. Is it as nice as you hoped? Congrats my friend.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicer than I had hoped, Mike. Highly recommended.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Catching a little sun from the window.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

SMP Bond watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

Here we go 









...and here's one with the Scotchlite in effect:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SMP


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Squale blue ray. ..stunning


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

The only Blue you ever need! But I'm biased


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

COUPET said:


> The only Blue you ever need! But I'm biased
> View attachment 4263698


This


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson SD blue.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

COUPET said:


> The only Blue you ever need! But I'm biased
> View attachment 4263698


As am I, mine is in for service and the time she is ticking very very slowly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson SD 42 Brass on Obris M organ blue rubber strap.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 0002s (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My only blue diver....so far


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

New arrival: Benarus Vintage Moray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

An old Swiss Military Quartz from 2002 I got for like $120 back in the day from Costco. Just keeps running and running and won't die. I threw a Strapcode Super Oyster on it to replace the rolled link bracelet that came in it and use it for my "beater". Aside from the original bracelet, it's a pretty well made piece....


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Currently no diver in my connection BUT this has 200m water resistance and screw down crown with a lovely blue dial...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

A new blue dial has entered my collection.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Seiko SRP653K


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thinking of trying a Blue Isofrane. Or maybe black?


----------



## Bleonard (Aug 30, 2013)

Seiko Blumo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

The


----------



## sbarnold (Dec 20, 2014)

... First blue I've owned.


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

I had been blue-less for a long time. I finally found a blue Rasmus (had been looking for the 1000, but found the 2000).












the shade of blue on the dial comes to life in the sun and seemed at home in the ocean today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I need a Certina Action Diver in blue now...goodness, that's sexy.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It really is a blue dial.


----------



## Schoene_Uhren (Aug 25, 2013)

My Orient Blue Marko


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My blue heaven.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's for sale but I still own it as of now


----------



## samgab (Jun 26, 2015)

Trying different NATO and Zulu straps on the Steinhart Ocean One Blue:


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

*Blue Face Divers*

I've seen a lot of orange face divers. But I think I'd like a blue face. I know Deep Blue has one and Rolex has one, too. Looking at H20, it looks like I could configure a Kalimar model with a blue face. That's my favorite so far. Nice huh?









I'd love to see your blue face diver!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Merged


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

Here's my latest blue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Sea Star


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

SDGenius said:


>


Did Shark Diver and Spear Diver get married and have a baby? What is this? Is that Spear Diver dial in blue? I'd have been all over Spear Diver if it came in blue.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

This is a custom one-off prototype I'm dubbing the "Shark Diver Professional." There'll be a limited run eventually.


RNHC said:


> Did Shark Diver and Spear Diver get married and have a baby? What is this? Is that Spear Diver dial in blue? I'd have been all over Spear Diver if it came in blue.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> This is a custom one-off prototype I'm dubbing the "Shark Diver Professional." There'll be a limited run eventually.


40mm? You can put me down for one if so.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

I originally planned for 42mm but I'm looking into 40mm now, as a few people have expressed interest in that size range. PM me, if you're seriously interested, and I can add you to the list.


imagwai said:


> 40mm? You can put me down for one if so.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> I originally planned for 42mm but I'm looking into 40mm now, as a few people have expressed interest in that size range.


Ah, that's why the dial looked a bit "stretched." You expanded the 40mm dial to fit the 42mm case. The Shark Diver case doesn't do it for me but the blue Spear Diver dial looks very, very nice.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Kalmar 2


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Kalmar 2


That's the first time I've liked a Kalmar, very nice.


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Kalmar 2


Oh damn. These watches ain't no joke! Beautiful!

Just when I thought I was done with new watches...


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

My blue Alpha Diver, with a Tiger Concepts snow flake dial an hands..


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Wallride (Jul 9, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Tudor Sub.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Certina DS Action. Jekyll and Hyde (in a good way) dial depending on lighting.


----------



## nikdanenov (Jan 25, 2015)

Oris










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

^ I cant tell if it is blue XD


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Sold this =(









Wearing this, thinking if I should sell it =/


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Booo. You sold it and never let me know.

So sad.


elconquistador said:


> Let me know if you ever decide to sell this.





garydusa said:


>


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I smile whenever I look at this one. The blue is simply outstanding and the photos do not do it justice.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

Orient Ray


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

SBDC003 aka Blumo


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

OMX Mk.1









Limes Endurance 1tausend


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Not sure if I have post this here already. This is one of the most beautiful and mesmerizing blue dials. IMHO

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Crazy blue


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

SMP-C


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Have heard great things about the finishing and execution on these guys. Been digging the Aquascope recently - seems to balance capability and dress with ease.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Squale 50 ATMOS on mesh


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Helberg CH8


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I hate (love) threads like this as they continually make my "want" list longer and more expensive....


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Bumping because I need my fix.

Show me more.


----------



## lambros22 (May 19, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia ''Blue Zissou'' 710


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## catman911 (Aug 8, 2010)

Squale 1521-026A - blue sunburst dial

...in the sunshine.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## qualeman2 (Dec 13, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Have heard great things about the finishing and execution on these guys. Been digging the Aquascope recently - seems to balance capability and dress with ease.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two! I love them!!!!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

Blue and Orange


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## R-H (May 20, 2015)

This


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Went from









to this, vintage look. not sure what I think of it yet.


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

[URL="

[URL="

[URL="


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## PotpotUy (Jan 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thinking if I should sell it or not to fund something else


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

Sell or not, truly depends on your intentions and what is driving it. If the watch has sentimental value or it's part of specific style you prefer then keep it, if it doesn't then sell it and go after the one you want...


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, the subdials are blue...


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

This one just arrived yesterday, though not on this strap. Blue overload fer sure, but a good looking blue overload if you ask me!


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Just a few of my Blue...


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One (only blue )




















Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Very Nice looking hunk of 316



Teddyhanna said:


>


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Just found this thread, and I appreciate some blue divers
























No longer with me...









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

SDGenius said:


>


Sorry bro, I love you, your reviews and your watches, but that dial doesn't do anything for me. The date is also offing the symmetry.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry bro, I love you, your reviews and your watches, but that dial doesn't do anything for me. The date is also offing the symmetry.


thanks for the input, this is actually an earlier 42mm prototype, at the 40mm scale the date window flows much better. Hope to have a 40mm blue mocked up in the next month or two.








black in 40mm


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, the no date black/gold is sweet-looking!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

A no-date blue 40mm would be just the ticket. I like it. Kind of mid-70's Seiko-ish dial & handset?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> A no-date blue 40mm would be just the ticket. I like it. Kind of mid-70's Seiko-ish dial & handset?


Thanks, yes, the dial and handset are Seiko 6105 inspired, good eye. Currently, I'm only planning for the black to be non-date and the blue with date.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! 
Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One














Inviato dal mio JY-G4S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

My recent acquisition


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> Thanks, yes, the dial and handset are Seiko 6105 inspired, good eye. Currently, I'm only planning for the black to be non-date and the blue with date.


Is the bezel going to be ceramic? The dial looks much more proportioned on the 40 mm but then again the dial was originally designed for 41 mm Spear Diver, right? Funny how a dial designed for 41 mm watch doesn't quite look right on 42 mm but looks spot on for 40 mm. What a difference 1 mm makes.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Doxa 1500T Project Aware


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

It will likely be Sapphire, like the black version, there's a chance we may do the older engraved aluminum style, with a spear diver frame style dial, still working out the details with Helson. 


RNHC said:


> Is the bezel going to be ceramic? The dial looks much more proportioned on the 40 mm but then again the dial was originally designed for 41 mm Spear Diver, right? Funny how a dial designed for 41 mm watch doesn't quite look right on 42 mm but looks spot on for 40 mm. What a difference 1 mm makes.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Aqua Expedition from Deep Blue


Totally loving that DB blue dial. ;-)|>


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

My Swiss Army ........


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## dank78 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A watch I have never tired of.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Friday Airport drama..









Sent from my rotary phone.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Another one: Blue Ray


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Teddyhanna said:


>


Stunning shade of blue. So calming. Looks superb Teddy


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Armada A4

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

I got me some bluezzz...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

My UN MMD with a bezel mod on Hirsch Performance:


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

I forgot my Blue MOP Bathys although the color does tend to change in a variety of lighting...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry for the crappy pic... was trying to capture the different blues in the sunlight. On brand new Strapcode shark mesh. Love this combo.

Jamie


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been having a thing with blue lately


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Oris Aquis Deep Blue/Sunburst Dial


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally I can give my contribute to this thread


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Recent acquisition. Didn't think I would care from the black bezel but it really plays off nicely, the light makes the dial look like waves in the water. I am enjoying it.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Tissot Seastr Ceramic


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sea Ram with H












elson Mesh

Sea Ram with Helson Mesh. The watch was about $135 on a closeout Website and included the 5 link Bracelet. The Helson Mesh was $110 delivered from Helson China. I really like the color of this watch and the ruggedness.


----------



## MJP (Nov 11, 2006)

Big boy here.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

It is really blue, it looks darker here though.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I think the classic blue dive watch is the Omega Seamaster Blue Bond.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

gaopa said:


> I think the classic blue dive watch is the Omega Seamaster Blue Bond.


I prefer the old wavy dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been hoarding too much blue lately


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

It would be the Smurf. Just picked this up a few days ago.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Early '70s NIVADA Antarctic Diver...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

two blue divers are in my collection
Tissot SeaStar and Barbos Marine Blue 1000


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

QUOTE=HIPdeluxe;22899170]Early '70s NIVADA Antarctic Diver...

View attachment 6161986


[/QUOTE]

Very nice vintage!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Desk Diver SRP605 on Helberg strap




























Anybody have one of these?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Desk diver MTD-1017


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

|>
Very nice.



DMCBanshee said:


>


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> |>
> Very nice.


Thanks Brian!


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## DesertDogEsq (Apr 3, 2009)

Another blue bond in the collection... wish it was with a dive suite instead of a monkey suit!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

This is what I call blue. 
On its way now. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a bit of blue on my Custom Bronze Immelman CuS8


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> This is what I call blue.
> On its way now.
> View attachment 6182402
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, real item is quite a bit darker. 
Has grown on me. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Orient Aviator - just arrived today from Singapore - Automatic/Rotating Bezel/Screw Down Crown/100M water resistance/Awesome Blue Dial


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

Armida A9 Blue.

View attachment 2sr0TDi.jpg


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Pro on Bonetto Cinturini Model 317 rubber strap...


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Seiko SXX


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

Gone now, I will miss that gorgeous dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Doxa Caribbean


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

BLUMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hulk0814 (Mar 8, 2010)

Helson Shark Diver.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

VERY, VERY cool! Love, love, love the design aesthetic, really wish they'd do a more sensibly sized "baby" meg around 42-43mm 


Jerry P said:


> View attachment 6299154
> 
> View attachment 6299162
> 
> View attachment 6299170


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

JoeKing said:


> It would be the Smurf. Just picked this up a few days ago.


Blue dial Suby is platinum isn't it?


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Gonna be a blue Christmas...


----------



## jrosado3 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Halios blue


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Part blue


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

Blue rubber just in.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Does this count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I like blue but for some reason never have blue dial divers. For this New Year Santa was nice to me. Now I have a couple of blue one.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## drgnclwk (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Halios blue


Not sure if this is alowed mod delete if against the rules but this is for sale uk only in the sales forum


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Two of my favorites...


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Not a diver but a 1970's blue dial chrono....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy New Year 2016 Bluesbrakers!


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

My latest additions, they're very different colour blue but I love them both.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Wildmans85 said:


> My latest additions, they're very different colour blue but I love them both.
> 
> View attachment 6587050


With original bracelet this is great looking Halios blue.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dyusem (Feb 16, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Part blue


This is very special!


----------



## Roger Ruegger (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Blumo on a Blue Hirsch Duke strap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

lexvil said:


> For the most part I don't like blue dials but I do have this one
> View attachment 1253039


I've always been a fan of Omega's blue.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Just unwrapped and sized up my latest blue addition...


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Magrette Moana Pacific Pro










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## the-mountain-biker (Jan 13, 2016)

Orient EM6500BB Ray Automatic Dive Watch
and
Seiko SKX009k2


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Does turquoise count as a shade of blue?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Definitely if it looks like that ^^

Chris


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

New blue





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> Does turquoise count as a shade of blue?


Absolutely!! Beautiful Watch.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

TT1 Blue Wave Dial........


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm wanting to join the club with propably a blue Gruppo Gamma.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Jeanrichard Aquascope


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue dial blue strap.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## electricme (Sep 21, 2015)

My Seastar 1000...


----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wife just got me this, citizen bn-somethingoranother

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Ollech & Wajs Caribbean on a Bulang & Son's Lumberjack NATO.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

VertigoWatches said:


> Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6869314&d=1454145404"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking watch and price is bargain for such specs.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Joining the club with a Zelos Abyss.









Sorry for spamming this pic, I'm just super excited.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today at work and still on.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Soo Fuego said:


> Joining the club with a Zelos Abyss.
> 
> View attachment 6880914
> 
> ...


Congratulations on that super sexy dual crown beauty ! Very happy for you.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## damo_t (Oct 13, 2011)

erikclabaugh said:


>


Beautiful blue snowflake!


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Citizen Touring Sport; i thing its ok.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Congratulations on that super sexy dual crown beauty ! Very happy for you.


Thank you!


AndiH71 said:


> Citizen Touring Sport; i thing its ok.
> 
> View attachment 6881458


I think it's awesome. I'm debating on my end of the year gift to myself and that watch is one of the contenders.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Soo Fuego said:


> I think it's awesome. I'm debating on my end of the year gift to myself and that watch is one of the contenders.


Buy it, you will love it


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

deep blue sea ram today


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Swatch Irony Scuba









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

very nice this is the watch I am getting next, hope to have for summer


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, that BaliHa'i is gorgeous.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ericfeuer said:


> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Baller 

I still hate you


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

New addition this week...Sorry for the poor lume shot, but this has GLOWING blue lume in the dark and looks great on the bezel!!


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Took the Tropik off to do the spa chemicals and it just caught the right light, wish I had something better than the phone camera.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Latest blue dial addition to the stable: the Borealis Batial... Well, I have two more Borealis with blue dials preordered, so...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Oops, double post here...


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Post it before individually. Catch its together on the table in the evening. Well blue have quite different shades as well.






[URL=http://s304.photobucket.com/user/vladglin/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02-14%2012.20.31_zpscev0yv1g.jpg.html]


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Earlier today at work and still on.


This makes me miss my V1 blue SD45...very bad choice i made getting rid of it! The new ratcheting clasp is a great addition to the evolution of a fantastic tooly!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## jrlk2005 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Just received the Obris Morgan blue strap with black buckle to match the crowns. Pretty happy how this came out.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Sent while fighting pirates from my private yacht somewhere in the south seas using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt Binnacle Diver






















*


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Got a blue back on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This one on today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#
*


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

seiko fifty five today


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

I think I've posted this one before but not with last 78500 Tudor bracelet, Rolex said it's the last one!









scurfawatches.com


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Cmdr.Lee said:


> This makes me miss my V1 blue SD45...very bad choice i made getting rid of it! The new ratcheting clasp is a great addition to the evolution of a fantastic tooly!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could not hold out any longer...i jumped on a new SD42 when i saw the 10% off for CNY. This version is just spectacular! Very happy to reacquire this tool watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver One








Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

SBBN037 w/ blue leather nato


----------



## TapaEil (Jan 16, 2015)

Armida A1 42


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

UTS 2000M


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Sinn U1000


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Black/Blue sunburst


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Two new arrivals


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Two new arrivals


Armida blue looks nice. Like it. Does it A1 model? 42mm case?

Good choice. Enjoy it.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

vladg said:


> Armida blue looks nice. Like it. Does it A1 model? 42mm case?
> 
> Good choice. Enjoy it.


Thanks a lot ! This is the 45mm Miyota 9015 sapphire bezel version.

The brother of my other A1


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega Seamaster Professional and Orient Blue Ray

View attachment 7180442
View attachment 7180450


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

Oris TT1 300M!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bit of vintage for you: Darwil GMT Diver.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The family says farewell to Sd40


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like everyone is going full Armida so I'll join in.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

View attachment 7195458


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

1979 Seiko Silver Wave Z


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT Binnacle Diver 'Blue' #Miyota #USA






























*


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

New to me Armida A9 1200M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

blue cord by curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

And this one coming in a few months


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

Deep Blue ProTac


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt in the house!!!!............#USA #AmericanCompany #BlueFaceBernies #Globemaster2.0 #BinnacleDiver

























































*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson

SD42.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Blumo on endmill


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Blue PO Ti LM


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SDGenius said:


>


How are things going with the new blue DS Action Precidrive?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Good, nice to have a watch I can pick up and wear without having to worry about setting the time


Radar1 said:


> How are things going with the new blue DS Action Precidrive?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> Good, nice to have a watch I can pick up and wear without having to worry about setting the time


Thanks. Bracelet looks nicer than the one on the three-hand auto versions. How about the rest? On par?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

I'd say the bracelet is better designed but not better executed, same story for the rest of the watch, they def wanna keep the update downstream from the existing automatic line


Radar1 said:


> Thanks. Bracelet looks nicer than the one on the three-hand auto versions. How about the rest? On par?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Another blue one


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a few


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gilby said:


> View attachment 7797322
> 
> 
> View attachment 7797330


That's the midsize? Its a really good size for you!


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> That's the midsize? Its a really good size for you!


Yep, I like smaller watches I have the midsize for both the Seamaster and Speedmaster. I think the midsize Seamaster wears just a bit too small for a diver, but there just aren't enough options out there for 38mm divers. Not sure if it's a keeper but I'm enjoying it while I have it.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#A7 #BLUE #OpeningDayWatch #LosAngeles














*


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I can not overstate how much I love blue dials, but I may just give up. I want a nice rich blue dial, and have purchased maybe 10 over the last few years, but almost every one has been darker in person than in pictures and has disappointed.
Waaa!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Kinda had a thing lately for blue-faced divers. Quick iphotograph of this one I picked up used last week to go with a new DOXA SUB1200t Caribbean from January and the pre-owned Omega Seamaster in March. Nice signed bracelet with SELs and unharmed bezel

There's a pattern here, and I may have a problem if I buy any more blues. My wife is on to me&#8230;she knows I've been lusting for the new blue Rolex S/S with ceramic bezel. My side of the story - to her, anyway - is that I could sell every blue watch I have and still not have enough cash to score the BluRolex. So I'm finding contentment elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## lferg (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful Long


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Schaumburg Aquamatic


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 8282642


Schaumburg Aquamatic


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is it until the Seiko SRP773 drops.


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Show your blue dial watch*

I would love if you share you blue dial diver watches . For a Diver I think blue is a great color for watches


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

Blue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Show your blue dial watch*



Mikavulin said:


> I would love if you share you blue dial diver watches . For a Diver I think blue is a great color for watches


Check here. We have been building this monster thread for some time now. |>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-got-blues-show-us-your-blue-faced-divers-watches-929257.html


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's my Gavox Avidiver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Show your blue dial watch*



Radar1 said:


> Check here. We have been building this monster thread for some time now. |>
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-got-blues-show-us-your-blue-faced-divers-watches-929257.html


Thanks for this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Show your blue dial watch*

Here are my 3


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Show your blue dial watch*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged (although we've already seen a dozen of the same pictures repeated in this thread now)


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)

Blue!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The perfect shade of blue for me.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blues Brothers


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor blue submariner.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Whilst one cannot technically be called a 'Diver' ...it's still capable of a fairly respectable 20BAR/203.9954668m  depth resistance.


----------



## samuelwoodkungfu (Jan 13, 2015)

*Blue faced divers*

Not cold scuba divers 9sorry) but which are the nicest blue faced dive watches around...

I like the Seamaster blue Bond but is it a bit of a Fancy Dan perhaps? And poor old Piers was the worst Bond IMHO.

The Squale 50 atmos blue is a lovely shade of blue; does anyone know of any nicer than this?

Any other suggestions? Preferably not too delicate as it would be used for actual diving!

Cheers!!


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Blue faced divers*



samuelwoodkungfu said:


> Not cold scuba divers 9sorry) but which are the nicest blue faced dive watches around...
> 
> I like the Seamaster blue Bond but is it a bit of a Fancy Dan perhaps? And poor old Piers was the worst Bond IMHO.
> 
> ...


Boschett Reef Ranger


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

Hexa.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

I'm a sucker for blue dials, and IMO, the Gen 1 Resco Patriot has the best looking blue dial I've ever laid eyes on. Ditch the leather strap for a NATO or Zulu, and you're good to go.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

I am gunning for the new Mido Ocean Star with that gorgeous vertically brushed blue dial and subtle orange accents.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

SHARK diver.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

OP, extensive discussion on blue dial dive watches here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-got-blues-show-us-your-blue-faced-divers-watches-929257.html


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Blue faced divers*



Radar1 said:


> I am gunning for the new Mido Ocean Star with that gorgeous vertically brushed blue dial and subtle orange accents.
> 
> View attachment 8361418


Is that released yet? Didn't see it on their website.

****DISREGARD.... Just found a whole thread on them https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-mido-ocean-star-captain-series-3086578.html


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Blue faced divers*


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

Magrette Moana Pacific Pro...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Blue faced divers*



Honkylips said:


> Is that released yet? Didn't see it on their website.
> 
> ****DISREGARD.... Just found a whole thread on them https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-mido-ocean-star-captain-series-3086578.html


July release from what I have read.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Blue faced divers*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

Christopher Ward just came out with a blue faced limited edition of their C65. Might be worth checking out. In sure they will go in a hurry. Good Fathers Day pricing as well.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

Deep Blue, easy on the wallet and with the bracelet can be used as a dive weight; 232g


----------



## samuelwoodkungfu (Jan 13, 2015)

That deep blue Is a beauty! What is the model please?


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Blue faced divers*


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Blue faced divers*


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

*Doxa 1500T my Favorite Blue Diver

*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

Some really nice blue divers here!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

Despite my photography skills the Steinhart Ocean 1 Premium blue is rather nice.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged again
(seems to be a popular subject)


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

This is still my favourite blue diver









Here are a few more I got to see recently


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

The newest addition to my collection of blue faced divers ...and a lovely watch to wear on a summer's day!


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Blue faced divers*

And...

The Chunkmeister  aka Helson Shark Diver 45 on Blue Isofrane.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Just switched the bezel.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Gerlach Enigma


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just landed


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

The ultimate summer watch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jason Lewellen (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lkorso (Dec 4, 2014)

I am actually looking to buy a blue diver now,leaning towards armida a2.

The CW trident is awesome,but it seems unavailable.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Water & Sky.
Blue is the favourite colour of all people.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just in Citizen Promaster T004679.


----------



## xringshutr (Jan 11, 2012)

My daily diver. DB PROTAC. Blue faced of course.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: Blue faced divers*



A MattR of Time said:


>


Could you pls suggest the mode name for this Orient Star?


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got this yesterday









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## lkorso (Dec 4, 2014)

Well done,it looks great!

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Yup !


----------



## tehama (Aug 14, 2013)

Tis blue!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just received a ZuluDiver ND Limits rubber strap for my Promaster in a matching blue. Super comfortable.

Kindly ignore the smudge on the crystal.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I got yer blue right here, pal...









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one changes color with the light

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

My current blues:
Jenny Caribbean









Obris Morgan Aegis









Halios Puck









Sent from my S7


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Close enough?


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

Bernhardt Globemaster II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lkorso (Dec 4, 2014)

Arrived recently!










Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I love this blue dial!


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> I love this blue dial!


Nice score!


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Guess we've all had a blue dial or two over the years...


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Wasn't wearing this guy enough until I put this Armida band on


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't recall if I've posted this here before.


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the Gavox Avidiver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm, has anyone shown Hexa 
Here is another one...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Couple of close ups of the blue Borealis Estoril 300.
It's mostly looking "dark slate" under normal lights (even black at times) but blue it is!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Very interesting blue this









Can't say no to Sun Burst


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Brand new baby... Still virgin brass...


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Danny S said:


> Guess we've all had a blue dial or two over the years...


Could you share the model name of this Seiko? It looks grate.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Blue Sawtooth


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got this used, but still in great condition.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## TheGiant (Jun 3, 2016)

My new Blue!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

TheGiant said:


> My new Blue!


Very nice


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


What watch is this!? Super interesting!


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

jrosado3 said:


> View attachment 6341074


What brand is this, sir?


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Which model is this? It's a beauty!



chronomeister said:


> BLUMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

BookBoy said:


> What brand is this, sir?


That's a Szanto... I had one for a little while

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

No photo of mine can do justice to Orient's Ray II in blue.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MercifulFate said:


> What watch is this!? Super interesting!


It is H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane version "NBT8" which is a bronze/steel art sandwich from Germany. I selected the 8mm crystal, blue dial, turbine bezel, ETA2824.





































Each is custom made to buyers specification by Clemens Helberg in Germany

https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-2-mokume-gane.html

Check it out


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Two late entries....


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

3H ITALIA OCEANDIVER


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Wearing blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

GX9901 said:


> Wearing blue today
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wore these two yesterday


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is my Deep Blue ProTac 1000m


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Who manufactures this one?



montres said:


> View attachment 8976969


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

BookBoy said:


> Who manufactures this one?


Italy Design and produce in the same place where apparently many...
3h Italia


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here you go!
Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean 








Oris Aquis date 








Omega Seamaster 300 Chronometer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Armida A9.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

A very photogenic Nitrox!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

New Limes Endurance II made the rounds through here yet?


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

dinexus said:


> New Limes Endurance II made the rounds through here yet?


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

When your wife favorite color is blue










The Gavox Avidiver 114.1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got this one


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm sure this one has been posted, yet since this thread was near the top and I'm wearing a blue faced diver here goes...


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

My new blue!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


What a difference having the fitted rubber strap makes. The Sumo looked hideous with those huge gaps between strap and case, but now it looks sweet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

dfl3506 said:


> What a difference having the fitted rubber strap makes. The Sumo looked hideous with those huge gaps between strap and case, but now it looks sweet.


I couldn't agree more. I had never considered the Sumo before, because of the gap, until I found out about the Crafter Blue strap. Bought them both to try and now it's one of my favorite combos. Really comfortable strap also.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

My blue diver


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 9162594


There's obviously no shortage of blue watches in this thread, but the crystal on this transforms an otherwise staid dial into something really electrifying. I want one.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Obviously not mine since the release date hasn't even been set yet (AFAIK), but it's got me seriously intrigued:


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I had the blues, a rotten week indeed, so I had to pick up my mood with a new watch! Just discovered Deep Blue (Yeah, I know, like where have I been, right??) and got the Pro Aqua 1500. Swapped out the rubber strap for black waterproof leather with blue stitching and deployment clasp. I much prefer this mood altering addiction to the alternatives. Kills my bank account, but at least not my brain cells ahahaha! :-d


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

At work earlier


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Racerke said:


> My blue diver


Made a little something on YouTube


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got the blues:

An Edox Hydro Sub - built to survive the underwater apocalypse.








A Seiko built to be be waterproof 1000 ft above street level, diving around desks.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Orthos mod
Oh so nice









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My first Seiko


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Blue Tortuga


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mekenical said:


> My first Seiko


Is there a purpose behind the design of those bracelets?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pucking blue


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt 100m*


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Haven't brought any blue dial watches since I sold both of the SMP bond. Just gotten this yesterday and its a very vivid blue.



















I wasnt sure about the flat indigo blue at first but after a day of wearing it already turned me into a believer. It works quite well with the dull Ti case and bracelet.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

iam7head said:


> Haven't brought any blue dial watches since I sold both of the SMP bond. Just gotten this yesterday and its a very vivid blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, congrats  
And you rock it at the gym straight up - double


----------



## breitnj (Feb 28, 2016)

Just got this Deep Blue Master 1000 last week. I've been eyeing blue divers for a while, I finally pulled the trigger. Here it is on two different bands.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Looks great on the bracelet!


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Omega Seamaster on blue iso @ the gym like a lot of these other blue divers


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Built to withstand the most rigorous and extreme conditions.....
View attachment 9267626
View attachment 9267618


----------



## Scosystems (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Scosystems (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Chris Ward reporting for duty, on an alligator strap with the great CW Bader Deployment....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## breitnj (Feb 28, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Looks great on the bracelet!


Thanks, I'm really happy I got the bracket, that's how I've been wearing it mostly.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is my recently acquired Seiko PADI.


----------



## WhatATool (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Scosystems (Sep 6, 2016)

My Birthday today and I received this!


----------



## Scosystems (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Was hoping Seiko would do the Transocean in blue, looks like my desire comes true.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt Globemaster GMT ( Swiss ETA) / Bernhardt Binnacle Diver ( Miyota) 
*


----------



## Scosystems (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mekenical said:


> My first Seiko


Hi mate whats the story behind this bracelet? i like it, do you have a name and any idea where to get it, Cheers n thanks


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Isn't that the Strapcode Razor

22mm Retro Razor 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band, Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle

Chris


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

You want Blue, I got blue.

Beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Superocean Heritage 46


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia from Zenitar, with crown and bezel from Meranom.


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

.


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Rigger, you beat me again!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Cobia said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > My first Seiko
> ...


Hi it's from Tunchoy called Retro Razor also available as mentioned from strap code.


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

Capt Obvious said:


> Rigger, you beat me again!


:-d ;-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bluehue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Miami anti zika protective gear


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

(and before anyone complains about the leather strap, it's rated seawaterproof to 7000ft)


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Glycine (pre-Invicta) Combat Sub


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Blumo!










- from Agnes, with love


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

First colored dial since I sold the seamaster a few years ago 



















Truth be told, I was not sure about the super matt treatment and that shade of blue but man...what a beauty.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## 33fountain (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko SUN065 PADI Kinetic GMT Diver


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## msl_laubo (Oct 15, 2011)

Another PADI

Gesendet von meinem STV100-4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got this one on Tuesday from a trade deal. I love it! solar, and 200m! great accuracy, and low maintenance, just what I love!


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

PowerChucker said:


> I just got this one on Tuesday from a trade deal. I love it! solar, and 200m! great accuracy, and low maintenance, just what I love!
> View attachment 9379578


Great shot I have this model on my to do list. Ticks many boxes.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

panaria12 said:


> Great shot I have this model on my to do list. Ticks many boxes.


Thank you sir! I have wanted this one for a long time! I was fortunate enough to make a trade deal on reddit. This watch is only a week and half old too! I am happy!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9382554


Hi mate, both really nice, i have the blue XL and its one of my favourite watches, whats the model on the left here? I've never seen it, cheers n thanks


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

PowerChucker said:


> I just got this one on Tuesday from a trade deal. I love it! solar, and 200m! great accuracy, and low maintenance, just what I love!
> View attachment 9379578


Very nice bro, citizen make fantastic divers, congrats


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

IMO Vostok Blue is the best shade:









Here with a a friend.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Nice Oris divers date in blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, both really nice, i have the blue XL and its one of my favourite watches, whats the model on the left here? I've never seen it, cheers n thanks


ORIENT FAC09004D


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Professor_Budge (Jul 24, 2015)

Man the Oris is nice but you can't use different straps right? That's the only thing thats prevented me from picking up an Aquis.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ You could have a leather strap custom made. And I think they also make a rubber strap for it or it's a specific model.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't seen many of these posted:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

alexus87 said:


> Haven't seen many of these posted:


I like dive watches.

I like blue watches.

I like tritium.

Sweet watch, man. Is that a ceramic bezel insert?


----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I like dive watches.
> 
> I like blue watches.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a ceramic insert, inky black and glossy so it shines quite nicely (but is also a fingerprint magnet)

It's a sweet watch, unfortunately hard to come by in Europe, I had to order mine from ebay from a deep blue fan in Singapore, as the majority of the ones sold on this forum were CONUS only.

I wanted this particular model because of 65 tubes of tritium, the wavy dark blue dial, exhibition caseback and the fact it comes with the Eta 2824 which is a movement I didn't have in my collection.

It's one of my favourite watches and one of the few where I only have 1-2 complaints.

One, it doesn't have drilled lugs, so changing the bracelet to a strap can be a pain sometimes and takes longer then it should.

Secondly, would've been really nice if it came with a ratcheting clasp instead of the folding safety one.

Also the dial is a bit busy (two lines next to 9 and 3 o'clock) and they could've left the name of the model off the dial and the bit with swiss automatic as it appears on the caseback as well.

Btw, case diameter is quoted as 45mm, it's actually 45,8 without bezel (and with it 46.7mm), but I think it wears well on my 6.5"(17cm) wrist, as the lugs curve nicely.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

Some more Deaumar Ensign Blue. Indoor, so not as bright. Still a beautiful shade of blue though - In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Since it has no dive bezel, it is not technically a diver, but a sailor's sea watch.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

I want to play too


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelotropea (Dec 26, 2015)

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

SMP 2255.80 on blue Isofrane strap:


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

[URL=http://s267.photobucket.com/user/supawabb/media/WATCHES%20NAMED/UTS%201000m%20V2_zpsvji7ozoh.jpg.html]


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Zodiac Superseawolf 68


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## j_s_martin (Jan 25, 2013)

My only blue face - looking not so blue here - SMPc.


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

An older picture I haven't posted yet. Finally I can contribute to this thread


----------



## Broadside (May 28, 2012)

My first blue face...Zinex Trimix GMT


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## seikofanatico (Feb 18, 2014)

My lovely Stingray









Regards
Baris


----------



## seikofanatico (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry

Doublepost


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

replaced my Seafarer II with this, just sized the bracelet


----------



## Satinux (Aug 21, 2015)

Put in Nato for the summer...


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Satinux said:


> Put in Nato for the summer...
> 
> View attachment 9473258


The NATO suits that watch very well nice look you got there

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-009


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Double post, so I changed the photo










G2-009


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9531850


Awesome dial !


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

exc-hulk said:


>


I'm liking that one!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This shade of blue isn't seen too often, looks like it has some green in it to me


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dagaz Aurora. Just got it the other day and it's sooo comfy.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9539346
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

DustinC said:


> An older picture I haven't posted yet. Finally I can contribute to this thread


Oh wait... I missed the "diver" part...


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Go Blue


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Got this SRP773 in the mail coming from Singapore, looking forward to it arriving.







pic from net


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

A few more nice pics of the seiko SRP773 Turtle reissue i found online.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Giving the J. Springs a try. Owned by Seiko from what information I have found on them.


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

Here are my two... with 2 non-blues...


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

My 2 blue boys

















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


very nice


----------



## croarcher (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue faced divers as requested


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver jade dial 42mm


Helson Sharkdiver 42 bronze


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue is .. PADI.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My Super Ocean at the ocean









Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano 100 m*
*







*
*







*


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Stunning.........


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Blue even at night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cotter (May 30, 2016)

Seiko SKX009J


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

DOXA SUB 1200T caribbean


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

DiversWatch said:


> View attachment 9669986
> 
> 
> DOXA SUB 1200T caribbean


Oh - that's nice!!!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

DiversWatch said:


> View attachment 9669986
> 
> 
> DOXA SUB 1200T caribbean


Gorgeous!


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you, suppose my camera loves the watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DiversWatch said:


> View attachment 9670434
> 
> 
> Thank you, suppose my camera loves the watch


I'm not sure how to say this but I'm going to snag that picture of yours. I have that very same watch and I've never been able to take one that good. I'm wearing mine tomorrow!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure how to say this but I'm going to snag that picture of yours. I have that very same watch and I've never been able to take one that good. I'm wearing mine tomorrow!


Some more pictures to snag.

http://4u2sury.dnshome.de/watches/


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

My UTS 1000M V1. Rare red second hand.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

IMHO.....there's only one blue for me and it comes with a green tint:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

bettenco said:


> IMHO.....there's only one blue for me and it comes with a green tint:


I love it, but it's certainly not a diver.


----------



## Everman (Oct 14, 2016)

Can't get enough on the blue face divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## gerdsch69er (Aug 2, 2016)

Greetings from Austria my watch friends


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Great great thread!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't find 2 extra links for my 8.3in wrist so I don't think it'll stay with me much longer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Always wanted a blue Snowflake… NTH Näcken


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Raven Deep Tech









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Latest, took me a while to find this specific combo that I wanted.

Can't say no to Sun Burst


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's so hot. Should have kept mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 9778194


Huge fan of this guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but wish I could try it on in person. Do you have anymore wrist shots you could share? Maybe a further away shot in the mirror that gives a good size perspective? Thanks. 


valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but wish I could try it on in person. Do you have anymore wrist shots you could share? Maybe a further away shot in the mirror that gives a good size perspective? Thanks. 


valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Honkylips said:


> Close to pulling the trigger on one of these, but wish I could try it on in person. Do you have anymore wrist shots you could share? Maybe a further away shot in the mirror that gives a good size perspective? Thanks.






























I have a 7.25 inch wrist.

Here is a shot next to a turtle










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Two of my blue dialed divers, the Edox dial really pops a great pearlescent royal blue. The Mido has a more steel-blue with vertical brushing.
Both are eye catching.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> View attachment 9806362
> View attachment 9806378
> 
> Two of my blue dialed divers, the Edox dial really pops a great pearlescent royal blue. The Mido has a more steel-blue with vertical brushing.
> Both are eye catching.


The Mido is fantastic

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blues brothers in wrist


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue on brown 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PraneethRS (Aug 15, 2016)

Blue on brown as well  Though I'm not sure if the SNZH53 can be strictly classified as a diver.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have a 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Here is a shot next to a turtle
> 
> ...


Looks great. Thank you for posting those.


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Citizen Excalibur










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

pebe said:


> Citizen Excalibur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've kind of got my eye on that watch. How do you like it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

In real life, the hands look better than in the photos, and it has a terrific shade of blue IMHO, plus it has a smooth ETA inside and it is one of 30 (or 130 if counting versions 1.0 and 2.0 combined) this Tudor snowflake submariner homage gets tons of wrist time. It is a favorite.


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I've kind of got my eye on that watch. How do you like it?


I recently acquired it in a trade for my Scurfa Diver One. If the Citizen had a domed sapphire like the Scurfa, it would be perfect. It is such a solid watch. Super accurate, very well put together. For the money, I would definitely not hesitate to get one. And the blue is a nice touch. It's a very uncommon blue, which I like. Lume is awesome. Bracelet is solid.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

For those who tried to avoid the misleading of the different blue tone (difference of the commercial photos and the real life - especially for the Davosa Ternos Ceramic). 
In the photos : 
- Seiko Blue Turtle SRP773
- Borealis Estoril 300 Blue
- Davosa Ternos Ceramic
- Armida A2 42mm Brass Blue Sunburst


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Tudor sub 79090



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

OLYMPIC 'Electronic' ESA-9158 200m c. 1975...


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

hot stuff


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

The blue is pretty subtle in pics but really pops in real life


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Been in stable for a while and every time I wear it I wonder I spend more money than this one a watch. Great bang for your buck. Only complaint is the crown action isn't as solid as nicer watches. But for the price, can't really complain.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Omega 300M!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

This one's blue, and I'd dive with it.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

DiversWatch said:


> View attachment 9670434
> 
> 
> Thank you, suppose my camera loves the watch


Thar is an awesome pic.

Al


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Everman (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Everman (Oct 14, 2016)

This one captures the blue a lil better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC with blue dial ...

Different light - different blue ...


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Need to get a better pic in sunlight. Bet that would bring out the blue a little better.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sinn Arktis 203










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

NEW SEIKO Prospex SAMURAI limited edition 'Blue lagoon', reissue............BOOM!









NEW Seiko limited edition 'blue lagoon' prospex Turtle


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*One of my favourite Blue dials.*_


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Love my blues!!














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Real beauty ...

A few quick iPhone-Shots ....


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

plus this "diver" for its beautiful blue dial ;-)


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Mike, gorgeous picture!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

mizzy said:


> Mike, gorgeous picture


Thanks, mizzy


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


>


Tell the truth now, you removed the crystal for the picture. 
Excellent photo, even if it was a crystal-less watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Stowa Prodiver

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I may have posted this watch before but the photo's new...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue... But not only... Colour your winter!









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Blue and orange makes the world go 'round.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a deep, midnight blue..almost black...but cool af..
..Ball NECC









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue dial, blue bezel, blue lume and blue rubber straps.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

iam7head said:


> Blue dial, blue bezel, blue lume and blue rubber straps.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 10141098


Nice! Where did you get that strap?

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Drudge said:


> Beautiful picture!


Thanks. On a rare occasion, the cell phone takes a decent pic 


redzebra said:


> View attachment 10141042


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hard to beat the new beautiful deep ocean blue sunray sandwich dial from H2O

Say that 5 times fast lol


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC with blue sunburst dial ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Love a deep blue diver! Only got the one blue at the mo though.














Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Bronze Moray with a turquoise stone dial.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

cold snap has not arrived here yet


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

My Oris Sixty-Five


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue, blue...Red?









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10277546


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess technically it's not a diver but it does have a 200m water rating. Something about this Glycine Airman 24 just drew me to it and it's stunning in person. This is a blue dial that looks like a sunburst but it's finished to be lighter on the bottom half and darker on the top half. Add in a brushed rose gold bezel insert with blue indices , matching rose gold hands and gilt accented dial it really stands out. Even at 46mm it fits my wrist well (7.5") and is surprisingly thin at 11mm. I have a thing for GMT watches and this one has become a favorite.

I've yet to see this combination anywhere else as it's mostly the black rubber bezel and black dial or the black mother of pearl dial.


----------



## alainandangela (Dec 3, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10277546


Puck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

JDM Seiko solar PADI


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just taken


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Be here tomorrow,


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Perhaps the happiest blue faced diver at that moment, it made it all the way to Phi Phi island in Thailand


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Adding some shots from the photoshoot today:


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

This:









...which was then modded (again) to become this:









Swapping bezel and dial (again) because I get bored easily :-d


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-009


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have two!

The venerable classic tank, the SKX009...



...And something a bit different. My 6-year old Deep Blue All Purpose Diver. This thing has been really beat on, but it's held it's own.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> ...


I love the dial on that. The layout and the colors are very classy.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Good chance I already posted these but dont want to look though 120+ pages so posting again.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

This Bluto has been through several iterations but is now done!


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anonimo Polluce on Greg Stevens horween leather strap.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My blue SKX mod:










And my 637 mod "TunaStar":










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Tisell sub with CSW NATO. Fine straps, especially the seat belt version.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm getting it back!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4DE6-99FE-7AB7903CC7D4_zpssm9fro2t.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are into orphaned micro watches whose parent company is defunct, no servicing , etc... this is it. The almighty artego. waiting for you Robert Lex, to procreate again more of these babies or older younger siblings?

ATTACH]10428858[/ATTACH]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego 500m
View attachment 10435874
View attachment 10435882
View attachment 10435898


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My share.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 10098602


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Blue on grey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avslyke (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One more look at Arte


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 Special Edition 6000m - Blue Sandwich Sunburst dial & big Turbine bezel - On Maddog Ostrich Leg strap


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Awesome!!! You guys are giving me great ideas for my Squale 1521


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


A really nice watch, original style and that blue, wow. Unfortunately, I have too small wrist..


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Changed out the OEM rubber strap and I love this cheapo one I got. Soft silicone. Love that this watch is blued out. Can do just black for only so long.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tungum limited edition


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I guess technically it is considered blue:









A little better:









Getting warmer:









Now we're talking!:









Electric blue!:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....this came in 6 days ago.... a 10y limited edition (aka/Blue Smurf)....lots of wrist time...


----------



## TwoHands (Feb 11, 2016)

Aevig Balaur- gorgeous blue


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Do mods count?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Mako EM65003D


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## TwoHands (Feb 11, 2016)

And the winner is.....


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)

orient blue mako 2
seiko blue snzh


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like blue dial , black bezel combination


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....I had to share this pic from earlier today.....not a "set up"...."as is"......


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New arrival..


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I no longer have these, but here are some that have come and gone:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

An amazing blue face: H2O Kalmar 2 - 6000m with blue sunburst sandwich dial


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> An amazing blue face: H2O Kalmar 2 - 6000m with blue sunburst sandwich dial


Cool effect with the moving second hand Rafy


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Squale blue ray. Everyone was right. Pics don't get the biye right.


----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Had it nearly 2 weeks, purchased from an AD.
Set it to the iPhone, accuracy is perfect.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s[ATTACH]...rt[/ATTACH]/58a6344e70137/20170210_082404.mp4


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oops. The veggie platter was unintended


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

New favorite combo for the 3290 Cousteau: a Petrol Blue NATO from Page and Cooper. Great quality strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangdar (May 11, 2016)

Aucor watch, a vintage 70's beauty

If any of you guys have info on it, I'd be very glad to hear them : https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/info-70s-blue-diver-=-aucor-watch-4039170.html#post38609514


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

oris 65 dark blue diver


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It really is blue.....i promise

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

79090










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Does blue bezel count?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

why so blue


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Montybaber (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> An amazing blue face: H2O Kalmar 2 - 6000m with blue sunburst sandwich dial


Haha nice work, i thought i was having some sort of flash back or seeing things.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma N-18B
*


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoHands (Feb 11, 2016)

I can't get enough of my Aevig. ( I'm not an affiliated endorser but just in lust over this model)


----------



## jzzdc (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Dagaz Aurora. Just got it the other day and it's sooo comfy.


This is stunning. I am also contemplating to buy this model. Can you please help me with more pics of this watch if you have?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Desk diver here.... .


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 10969074


Is the Tudor sub in your last picture still in production?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the Tudor sub in your last picture still in production?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It hasn't been in production for many years. Probably well over 30 years with the flake hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Current state of the blue diver collection










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the Tudor sub in your last picture still in production?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Kamonjj is right. The last Tudor Snowflake submariner stopped in the early 80s.



kamonjj said:


> It hasn't been in production for many years. Probably well over 30 years with the flake hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jtbr said:


> Kamonjj is right. The last Tudor Snowflake submariner stopped in the early 80s.





kamonjj said:


> It hasn't been in production for many years. Probably well over 30 years with the flake hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's too bad. I suspected that but I'm not a Rolex/tudor aficionado so i thought I'd check. Such a sharp looking watch!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

My TO. Face is midnight blue in some light, almost black in other. Looks best in sunlight IMO:


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's too bad. I suspected that but I'm not a Rolex/tudor aficionado so i thought I'd check. Such a sharp looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea the blue Tudor flake is an amazing piece. I have a blue sub that I love. 10mm thin, eta movement. Mine is from 1997.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

What's the Seiko on the left? The Blumo?



Raydius said:


> Current state of the blue diver collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

DutchMongolian said:


> What's the Seiko on the left? The Blumo?


SKX with Blumo dial

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Wolfman jack (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This one just arrived today. The blue dial on this one is amazing (imho)!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Absolutely love that project aware doxa. Great color!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Wavy Navy Blue









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's a shot of one blue alongside a black beauty...
.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Diving into a new mortgage= no more new watches


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Scott6739 said:


> This one just arrived today. The blue dial on this one is amazing (imho)!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Wow! beautiful Oris watch.

Great avatar too...GO CUBS!!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a diver, beautiful blue dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks! I'm loving the Oris. Go Cubs!


WTM said:


> Wow! beautiful Oris watch.
> 
> Great avatar too...GO CUBS!!


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Brand new Blue Ray II







Swapped out to a BluShark Kwik Change two-piece gray strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

From dark to light with slight angle change.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Chilling at the beach again today... Marco island, FL  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one just landed. Perfect chapter ring alignment and very pretty.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Bluesy on a blue rubber from Everest.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

My UTS pacific horizon. The dial is a chameleon 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

_"Blues is easy to play, but hard to feel..."

_


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*For me this blue Ennebi Fondale hits all the right chords.
*_


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Vier Blau! ;-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Top of the food chain


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Navy blue helson buccaneer


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)

*the brotherhood of the blue divers*

3 automatic dive watches in blue with metal bracelet
going from 100m to 300m WR
and in budget from 100 to 1000

SeikoSNZHsnzh53k1automatic 
7s36100m41mm

Orient
mako IIFAA02002DautomaticF6922
200m41mm

LonginesHydroconquestL36424966automaticL633/ETA 2824-2300m41mm


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-got-blues-show-us-your-blue-faced-divers-watches-929257-15.html

mods should merge


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

Here's one..


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

Mine this morning










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Navy blue helson in watchgecko












polished mesh


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

VINTAGE blue...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*



HIPdeluxe said:


> VINTAGE blue...
> 
> View attachment 11197162


Love the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

I do like blue. The Turtle's been my daily wearer again now for a couple of weeks. I hope to get it in the ocean this spring.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

Fantastic watch! 


pepcr1 said:


>


Love mine!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*

Really dig the blue that Jenny used.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

King armida a1-45mm arrives


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: the brotherhood of the blue divers*



Camguy said:


> I do like blue. The Turtle's been my daily wearer again now for a couple of weeks. I hope to get it in the ocean this spring.
> 
> View attachment 11200282
> 
> ...


I also have a Blue Vostok and a Turtle PADI:

















I also have a rare blue Neptune:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 888blue (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tnt9 (Sep 24, 2015)

interesting meal mybe to much steel in it.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Borealis Bull Shark on perlon & bracelet:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Obris Morgan Explorer 2









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecodelosandes (Feb 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi SM-N910C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

This one is (and probably always will be) my favorite in my box! Don't think I will ever be able give it up!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono 777










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tnt9 said:


> interesting meal mybe to much steel in it.


All those sauces help balance it out.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

OWC milsub


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


Those may "only" be a Seiko 5, but those look amazing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

SMP 2255.80 on a blue nato strap:


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## BOLDRSupplyCo (Feb 25, 2017)

BOLDR Odyssey Deep Blue


----------



## Sick.Witted (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Matt Blue Armida A-1 on Erica's Originals MN stealth strap









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## TwoHands (Feb 11, 2016)

Aevig


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll Add to this. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1. I've been wearing it for almost 3 weeks straight now... I know, Crazy.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Great Weekends

Kurt


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521 OBB[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-49A5-9DC7-43030E69DE27_zpsb6zjxpbd.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's a summary of my blues watches the last four days. I love blue.

Today, Orient Blue Ray









Yesterday, Omega SMP









Day before, Breitling Colt









Last Friday NTH Nacken Vintage Blue









And for tomorrow another blue planned, Nomos Timeless Club II.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

My Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

sumo in action


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The porfolio of different shades of blue divers









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Taking a 10 day trip and I will only take one watch to wear. The armida a1-45mm









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

all blue gone but this one for now...


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Nid (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

This guy just arrived today


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Here ya go mate


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ddafoe said:


> This guy just arrived today


Very nice!

I would love to see some more pics if you are so willing. It's a model I have eyed up a lot and just not sure how sparkling the blue dial will be


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I should positively here too...

Strap Change Day



















The stock NATO that turned into an RAF won out at my wife's behest. I do t think I have worn it in a year since I got the watch. The blue colour is nice. Makes me think I should get a blue perlon as I love it on the black perlon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

H20 CF









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I would love to see some more pics if you are so willing. It's a model I have eyed up a lot and just not sure how sparkling the blue dial will be


Sure, here are a few more. The Blue really pops in the sun. I've had the Blue Squale Atmos 50 and Blue Oris Aquis and the Blue on the face of the Gavox definitely grabs your attention more, which some may like and not-like.
The crystal is very nice on the Gavox, and it is very legible.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

tekong said:


> H20 CF


Careful with that bad boy! My lugbars snapped on first outing -- they're sending a better design out this week. You probably got the email.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks ddafoe. Your pics does make it look quite vibrant which may be too much for me. 

Does it look darker and more matte in less direct light?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Good morning guys!









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks ddafoe. Your pics does make it look quite vibrant which may be too much for me.
> 
> Does it look darker and more matte in less direct light?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, yes its more matte in less light. My last picture (above) shows it in a covered deck during a very bright day.
That pic really shows what its like with no direct light.


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I have two, Ancon Challenger and Oris Carl Brashear.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

What I have pictures of at the moment...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Working away with the 2535.80.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got this today, and am seriously impressed.....obvious Panerai homage, but really nice none the less:
- nice ISO style rubber band.....additional leather strap included.
- sapphire
- 300m WR 
- blue sunburst sandwich dial

Maranez Layan......


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11497482
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeing this turquoise Helson, how are you liking it? Love to see more pics!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Plaza de armas, cusco, Peru









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

From Sacsayhuaman, Peru. Pre Noah builders as imho, no **** sapien was capable of erected this type of wall









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Jean Richard Aquascope









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poseidon


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue you say?


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca sunburst









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On train ride to machu pichu.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

fire_lantern said:


> I've been eyeing this turquoise Helson, how are you liking it? Love to see more pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I'm really loving this one. I think it looks Best on the rubber strap. 40mm size is just perfect too.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Uroborus Puck.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Omega SMP 2255.80 on a blue nato:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> I'm really loving this one. I think it looks Best on the rubber strap. 40mm size is just perfect too.
> 
> View attachment 11521266
> 
> ...


Oh man you may be pushing me over the edge! Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Matching blue silicon strap


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

1965 came and went and all I got was this damn watch.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

magste said:


> Matching blue silicon strap


What is that strap? Must get one, been looking for a nice blue one for my own padi.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

The totally affordable Seiko Scallop SRP653. Thinking of a yellow Isofrane to match the yellow seconds hand and at the same time give the watch a huge splash of color.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Waiting for my car at the shop, contemplating the blues.










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

This was taken a couple weeks ago but I never got it posted so here it is. Pretty much my daily wear for the last month or so. So comfortable and I love the BLUE!!!


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

MiikkaKoo said:


> What is that strap? Must get one, been looking for a nice blue one for my own padi.


Its this one. It's actually not as blue as my picture shows, has a bit of a violet tint.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271214402442


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Seamaster Pro 2255.80...the blue is spectacular:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Hammerhead today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling SuperOcean 42 Mariner Blue Special Edition 1114/2000...


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Enjoying the lousy rainy weather with padi and matching jacket


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I've shared it before but I'll share it again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

nordwulf said:


>


Wow that looks really nice. I have only seen stock photos until this one. 
Added to the list!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PADI SUN065, H2O Kalmar 2 and Marenez Layan......my blue diver family...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Two different angles of the same watch.


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One V2 Blue!









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Love the Blue on this Dial


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

16613


----------



## Chilled (Mar 14, 2011)

daforg said:


> Two different angles of the same watch.
> View attachment 11621578


Wow, what is this brand?


----------



## DCJ (Jul 31, 2006)

Typically I'm not a fan of blue dials but this color blue I like. The shade is unique so it's atypical blue I guess. Anyways this blue I say should count so here is mine! My newest too.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One V2 Blue!









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Smurf work?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue sandwich dial H20 Kalmar 2 on Peter Gunny Caitlin.....


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

Love my blues


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Zinex nitrox abyss


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love my blues


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 11782026


May i know where is that blue nato strap from? 
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 - Blue Sunburst Sandwich Dial


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Karan Kohli said:


> May i know where is that blue nato strap from?
> Thanks


i'm 99% sure that's a MonkeySwag 'mariner' nato, brushed. I love the blue tone. it's a good mid-thickness nylon, not too thin, but definitely not the thick stuff that feels more like a Zulu. well made, stitched, etc.


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

My first diver and still favourite.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Lagoon Samurai. What a great watch!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 11805066


Nice combo! Strap details please.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


I bought one of these to cure my blues. It should be here tomorrow. Would love to see a shot of that dial in sunlight!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

CTSteve said:


> I bought one of these to cure my blues. It should be here tomorrow. Would love to see a shot of that dial in sunlight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


For the money it's a great watch. My auto's are starting to be jealous. Here's a couple from kind of sunny days.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> For the money it's a great watch. My auto's are starting to be jealous. Here's a couple from kind of sunny days.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

It looks almost black under the lights, but it really is blue.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

On phenomenato today.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11828466
> 
> 
> View attachment 11828474


Where did you get that beautiful strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Strap is from Maddog-Straps. The top from the top 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Love them blue divers!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Oris 65


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Deep Blue Master 2000


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> With pleasure
> View attachment 1253107


Nice is that the c61? Just bought one today on ebay in black. What you think of it??

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

Classic citizen pepsi auto









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

chipmiester said:


> Nice is that the c61? Just bought one today on ebay in black. What you think of it??
> 
> Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


That was the C60 from a few years ago. I don't have it any more but I liked it. Impressive build quality, and it seems the newer ones are a step above.


----------



## chipmiester (Dec 8, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> That was the C60 from a few years ago. I don't have it any more but I liked it. Impressive build quality, and it seems the newer ones are a step above.


Cool cant wait to get c61. Love tool watches but wanted something a bit nicer for wearing out at weekends 😀

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 42


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

pierch said:


> Nice combo! Strap details please.


whoops, missed this reply, thanks! That...... is a WatchGecko nylon, i think 'chestnut' color? i think they were super cheap when i was making an order so i got one.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos 40mm, lug to lug 48mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple of nice recent Seiko products!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

the sharks are circling......


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Just put the Oris on a Hirsch calfskin strap and I love it even more now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

H2O... pic not really showing off the "blue"


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The hard to capture Blue of the Gruppo Gamma...*


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Not mine and I am pretty sure it has been covered many times in this thread. But that blue is so awesome. Borrowed it for a couple of minutes. Great piece. To those of you, who own one: great choice !

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck I









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one arrived a few days ago. I'm impressed with the comfort and build quality. The blue is quite an eye catcher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of ten.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just arrived....


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Blue cascais









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Blue lagoon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

A different Blue Lagoon:


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

*Chenevard Submariner Chrono*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Porto Santo...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Omega SMPc.......love this watch for its simplicity, uncluttered dial and that gorgeous blue colour!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Extreme diver K2

Zelos hammerhead


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rzapalac (Mar 26, 2006)

Just in today! Couldn't be more pleased!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Day #2 with the fun summer beater 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SRPA21 on blue rolled canvas from Clover Straps:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Puck again









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


>


Link broken. Can't see the pic. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Il start the day with this guy. And see where it ends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

New strap for my blue watch









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBeans27 (Dec 13, 2014)

Deep Blue DayNight getting some action off the coast of Okinawa.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego 500 on helson rubber









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

SUN065, SSC019, BN0151


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Orient Netuno 500m


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Orient Ray


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue armida a1-45mm on bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## ZIPERIAN (Feb 21, 2012)

GoodLord said:


> 16613
> 
> View attachment 11734538


That is one fine and classy watch.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Is this blue enough....?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 

This blue dial is phenomenal....


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Here is my very old Citizen Diver. Back when they made them very solidly and the bezel did not rattle. Watch gets a lot of wrist time and still looks mint.

Very dark blue dial. Slightly lighter chapter ring. Too humid for a rubber strap so I wear it on a Maratac strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

My beautiful Padi Turtle with that sweet sunburst blue dial , photo taken the day I fitted the awesome ' Hirsch ' blue carbon fibre strap .

Beanerds .


----------



## dpodola (Jul 28, 2008)

shun0189 said:


> Zixen Trimix
> View attachment 12201890


Great watch, used to own one - very nice blue color. Was s little too big for my wrist, but very unique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 12209274


I NEED one of those blue Doxa Caribbeans.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 12209274


I NEED one of those blue Doxa Caribbeans.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

=)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## charitytowin (Apr 7, 2016)

here is my Orient Blue Mako II with Endmill bracelet and double domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

PADI kinetic GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## heyman8 (Apr 11, 2008)

Deep BLUE...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Aquis Gradient Blue


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Blue dial Layan









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Luminox 1513









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Got this Shot Saturday.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 Blue Sunburst Sandwich dial


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Armida A1 45


----------



## dan0878 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca blue sunburst dial









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

This thread is making me want a blue dive watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F.Alexander (Mar 27, 2017)

pantagruel said:


> Invicta 9308 Pro Diver.


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

1521
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-456F-87A7-2ECDCF04EF35_zpsskwqljef.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally found one and I'm in love 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDRider (Nov 24, 2015)

This thread needs more pics of divers watches being used for their actual purpose.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

On a strap from natostrapco today









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Took this today for a F71 thread and thought I'd leave it here too.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture from yesterday but wearing the same combo today. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1 on Brown leather.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O Kalmar 2 6000m blue sandwich dial on one of my straps


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hands match the shorts!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## speedmistr (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone-02 the whole day. Blue dial


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Oris Maldives LE









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

Szanto 5100 Series Blue Dial Dive Watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mokume Gane by H2O


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

At first I thought it was too smurfy, but the way it contrasts the dark titanium and complements the blue lume is just fantastic. The black is too monotone and heartless to me now









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

rellybelly said:


> At first I thought it was too smurfy, but the way it contrasts the dark titanium and complements the blue lume is just fantastic. The black is too monotone and heartless to me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful piece. 
I saw it at an AD a couple weeks ago and it was love at first sight. I love how bright the white lettering is on that gorgeous matte blue dial. The clasp looks like it would be extremely comfortable too. How is it on the section with the loaded springs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

Armida!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not to everyone's taste but I like it so just ordered the new Sumo Zimbe.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not really a dive watch but my new-to-me SBGE029 has a beautiful sunray blue dial so hopefully ok to post here 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Steelfish









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze age TC-9 blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

mekenical said:


> In the Dark it's Blue.


Is that a fully-lumed dial? Didn't know Helson made that.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Just a shot of my Turtle


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

scurfa said:


> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul is this a tease towards the next phase in the Diver 1 line. The contrast of that nice shade of blue on the dial, with those mellow yellow hands, back dropped against those thick and blocky lume markers has this Diver 1 looking amazing. And I appologize if this model has been previously released and I somehow missed it, but if this is in, or about to be in production and it's an auto. then where do we sign up?


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Femur77 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... I love your combo man, sublime. And with that nice strap and Maddog HTR (High Tech Racing) buckle, nothing better  Well done!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another H2O Kalmar 2 blue face with black bezel


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchobs said:


> Paul is this a tease towards the next phase in the Diver 1 line. The contrast of that nice shade of blue on the dial, with those mellow yellow hands, back dropped against those thick and blocky lume markers has this Diver 1 looking amazing. And I appologize if this model has been previously released and I somehow missed it, but if this is in, or about to be in production and it's an auto. then where do we sign up?


Yeah it's a prototype of the upcoming DiverOne  love the redesign and quality will be improved too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah it's a prototype of the upcoming DiverOne  love the redesign and quality will be improved too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice! Now the only question that you did not answer is whether this new D1 will be an auto. or quartz?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchobs said:


> Thanks Brice! Now the only question that you did not answer is whether this new D1 will be an auto. or quartz?


Swiss Quartz mvt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Swiss Quartz mvt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well my wallet will be relieved to have this knowledge! But......... if Paul and Co. decide to put this same dial configuration out as auto. than...............


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Jblaze36wv said:


> That's a beautiful piece.
> I saw it at an AD a couple weeks ago and it was love at first sight. I love how bright the white lettering is on that gorgeous matte blue dial. The clasp looks like it would be extremely comfortable too. How is it on the section with the loaded springs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The loaded spring section doesn't see a ton of spring action, although it is often in that last position. The clasp has raised the bar for me in terms of now requiring on the fly micro adjustments on a bracelet. Depending on the weather and activity level, I frequently (couple times a day) change the setting. It's usually in middle 2 positions but sometimes the tightest is required, and same with the last spring position.

Can't recommend this watch enough. It's under the radar but has tons of wrist presence and character. Ultra legible. Would be my 1 watch if I had to


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

rellybelly said:


> The loaded spring section doesn't see a ton of spring action, although it is often in that last position. The clasp has raised the bar for me in terms of now requiring on the fly micro adjustments on a bracelet. Depending on the weather and activity level, I frequently (couple times a day) change the setting. It's usually in middle 2 positions but sometimes the tightest is required, and same with the last spring position.
> 
> Can't recommend this watch enough. It's under the radar but has tons of wrist presence and character. Ultra legible. Would be my 1 watch if I had to


That's awesome. I hear the same from 99% of the people to have one. I have one on the way so I'm very excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

iltl32 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > In the Dark it's Blue.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Dark blue, yellow, orange, rubber.. summer









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Oris Maldives


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze TC-9 on clockwork synergy









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

love them but in the summer sun the dials are just a bit too blue, so skx007 or pelagos 2 liner atm.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just arrived so intraday swapped into this blue dial moray 42mm









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Not out yet, but I'm loving the newly announced Zelos Helmsman 2... And just wait till you see the lume on this bad boy!!










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

only 100m but shes blue....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My newest blue baby......200m WR, screw down crown, crown guard.....oh, and soooooooo blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

42mm Moray









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

Gigandet Sea Ground, 300m, NH35 automatic









Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## Comfortably numb (Nov 13, 2013)

So any cool blue choices, my next diver is gonna be blue for sure thanks to this thread


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

I get the blues, especially when diving:











Cheers


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not my best pic, but this is my current blue crew......couple of PADI seikos, a matte Squale 1521, DLC sandwich dial H2o and my Nomos.....and yes, I just love the Borealis ISO straps....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Bronze Zelos hammerhead


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

In love with this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lotsa blue here....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just too lazy posting all my blue watches but this one on my wrist today, Akrone-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

For the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

w4tchnut said:


> For the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this still in production? I like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Gorgeous. I was sure that was the black dialed Halios until I saw it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Is this still in production? I like it a lot.


Not sure, I got the one and only at Area Trend (thanks to WorthTheWrist).

Maybe a seller on eBay has one. 
It's a great watch. 
Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

w4tchnut said:


> Not sure, I got the one and only at Area Trend (thanks to WorthTheWrist).
> 
> Maybe a seller on eBay has one.
> It's a great watch.
> ...


Gotcha. Any idea what the model number is? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nomos signal/siren blue...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjkerr (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Gotcha. Any idea what the model number is? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Model is 1513. 
Looks like there is a vendor selling it on Amazon, but price is high. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Blue dial watch...



























Decided on a bracelet with a diver extension clasp.









Sunday wear...



























*~v~*_​


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Sandwich blue dial, 2892 movement. What a beauty!


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

That BaliHai GMT is beautiful and different


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

009 JDM by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Squale Tiger sunburst blue dial.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01438.jpg


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Tsunami














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12393303


Nice strap? Kevlar? Where is it from?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Ollech & Wajs Caribbean 1000M from 1968.....the original 1000M watch...









....Blue baby blue....!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dark blue dial SRP773 with a marine blue bezel insert from Dr Seiko.

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Maranez Layan 300m blue









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

NTH *Amphion* Vintage Blue from Janis Trading.....









_*Thanks to 'Doc Vail'*_ :-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

New purchase just arrived. Love the blue dial!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Love me some blue.....


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Evant Tropic Blue


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

Mitvphd

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Aquascope









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

3


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Pelagos on black stingray


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

cal11 said:


> New purchase just arrived. Love the blue dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really good.
What is this model and from where did you purchase it?


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

My little beauty


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

PADI blue









Sent from my E6653 using Taptap Revenge


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Vintage moray









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Blu Ray


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Blue titanium Shogun coming soon, will post a wrist shot when here.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Pepsi mako on custom Leather.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice deep blues!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue pelagos


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Got this today and I can't seem to stop looking at it. The blue is fascinating. It takes on so many different hues depending on the lighting. Aside from the fact that the dial layout and the hands are just so reader friendly. I could not be happier with a watch.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

ManGear said:


> Got this today and I can't seem to stop looking at it. The blue is fascinating. It takes on so many different hues depending on the lighting. Aside from the fact that the dial layout and the hands are just so reader friendly. I could not be happier with a watch.


i went with the white on the preorder, but ended up flipping it.......there was not a lot of contrast between the hands and dial, and I (with my old eyes) had a hard time reading it in certain lights!

shoulda gone blue, as they look so much more readable!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shogun Zimbe.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-300 blue Marlin










EF-503










Casio MTD-1017, yachtmaster homage, 38mm










AMW-320


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


>


Wow!!!
It seem more "teal" than deep blue; am I right ?

Were did you get it ?


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> i went with the white on the preorder, but ended up flipping it.......there was not a lot of contrast between the hands and dial, and I (with my old eyes) had a hard time reading it in certain lights!
> 
> shoulda gone blue, as they look so much more readable!


If you can find a blue one, snag it. This watch is so easy to read. My old eyes don't struggle at all, I even like having black numbers on a white date wheel. And the Crystal is the clearest I've ever had on a Watch!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

[url=https://postimg.org/image/4jl8xf5c9/]


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought this one on a whim after I got two spectacular deals in a row that saved me some money. Why not?

Gotta say, I'm quite impressed with the watch I got







. Highly recommend. The bracelet alone is worth the cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Seiko Solar PADI, SNE435P1


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Helson SD40








Dagaz Typhoon TII








C.Ward Trident Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Halios Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy, beautiful watch! Just love that domed crystal!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nomos Ahoi Signalblau....the bluest of all all my blue watches!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks maddog. 

Pretty happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

H2Ohhhh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

The poormans62mas Seiko SBDC053









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Does 1/2 blue count?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nth Amphion vintage Blue









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Poor man's DSSD ;-)









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I seem to have a particular affinity for blue divers.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Cascais.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 Blue dial


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

I got the ' Baby blue's ' in a monster of a diver .
Beanerds .


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't own, but considering...


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

oop's


beanerds said:


> I got the ' Baby blue's ' in a monster of a diver .
> Beanerds .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue.


----------



## KeepTheTime (Jan 11, 2009)

Blue Rolex 116613LB on the wrist


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

vexXed said:


> Don't own, but considering...
> 
> View attachment 12490275


Beautiful watch. Still trying to confirm L2L measurement......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

pdsf said:


> Beautiful watch. Still trying to confirm L2L measurement......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure it's the same case as the 53 Skin and 53 Compression models. Just measured my 53 Skin and the lug to lug comes to 48mm.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Cascais.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New blue dial:


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Tudor Pelagos Blue


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Citizen Mission Antarctica LE









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got this one (re-buy). I still say it's the best value diver out there imho


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Just got this one (re-buy). I still say it's the best value diver out there imho
> 
> View attachment 12503697


Very nice, but I am going to suggest this one as new reigning king of value. The Elabore Grade 2824-2 gets that done. Ridiculous value.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Aquatimer lume by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue on blue.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

Blue faced....and a little black too!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pit Boss said:


> Blue faced....and a little black too!
> 
> View attachment 12511855


Nice one! New model?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bribemewithfood (Oct 27, 2009)

Blue Lagoon Samurai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Early morning blues.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Prometheus blue on blue









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

But it's got 4000m and I NEED that, Lol. That's a good one 👍🏻


Radar1 said:


> Very nice, but I am going to suggest this one as new reigning king of value. The Elabore Grade 2824-2 gets that done. Ridiculous value.
> 
> View attachment 12504079


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> But it's got 4000m and I NEED that, Lol. That's a good one 


I KNOW you need that. God forbid a heavily-laden barbell falls on your watch, lol. |>


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Monday for me....


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Or or I decide to push it a little free-diving, lol



Radar1 said:


> I KNOW you need that. God forbid a heavily-laden barbell falls on your watch, lol. |>


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Titanium PO just arrived.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

2221.80









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Blumonday by jppellet, on Flickr

*How I love Blumonday*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Brashear


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray II, pretty amazing value, and that dial!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SSC031 blue dial Solar Pepsi chrono 200m diver with drilled lugs.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

50 Atmos


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

UTS 4000M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

My trio of blue dial divers 




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

My blue baby....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Helson SD45 on Blue Bond Zuluz Extreme


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kalmar 2 Ti


----------



## rbiggs (Jul 11, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> With pleasure
> View attachment 1253107


Wow, the blue on the dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One V2 Blue









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

Andykro said:


> Vertigo Diver One V2 Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome blue dial


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hammy's finest IMO


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW diver 2 prototype


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

SBDC053 with Watche's nato strap


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oris 65 in the grey light of a winter morning


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Citizen NY0040*_



























~v~​


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

This is blue. And a diver. And very big. And very awesome!

Armida A1 45









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

GoodLord said:


> Helson SD45 on Blue Bond Zuluz Extreme
> 
> View attachment 12577599


Nice shot, better combo


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

My Blue Lagoon Tortuga!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

Certina ds action old version!!









Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

SBDC053


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW
Diver-2 Phototype


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Terence1025 said:


> SBDC053


Wow !!!! Awesome


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Shark


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

The wife's Omega









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

View attachment 12616939


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0002.jpg


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca blue sunburst dial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Obris Morgan Infinity









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oris Aquis Gradient Blue










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Some beautiful blues here. My watch equivalent of a pair of faded broken-in 501's.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Obris Morgan Infinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow leather really suits it well, great shots.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Wow leather really suits it well, great shots.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's tough to pull the blue out well without direct sunlight, but it is a great shade of very deep aqua-marine.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Evant


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

only one blue diver, but its a nice one: Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

From high brow to low....
View attachment 12623779
View attachment 12623781


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Oris Aquis Gradient Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New 2017 oris realy looks beautiful
Even older one with blue dial and black bezel is best of all IMO


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Obris Morgan Infinity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know are you so good photographer or watch is killer
I newer see it in live but man I like it a lot
Glws


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Evant


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stipebst said:


> New 2017 oris realy looks beautiful
> Even older one with blue dial and black bezel is best of all IMO


I had the choice between the 2017 and previous version (which I owned in all black). I have no regrets about going with the new one.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> I had the choice between the 2017 and previous version (which I owned in all black). I have no regrets about going with the new one.


Tha best would be having them boath
But if need to make a choice you have make a good one ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

stipebst said:


> Tha best would be having them boath
> But if need to make a choice you have make a good one ;-)


Agreed!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 12637925


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

edit


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

My Evant Blue Diver 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

SRP605 on StrapsCo leather nato









@dallaswatchherd (Instagram)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

tayyabpirzada said:


> View attachment 12656937


Hi, is this a Strapcode bracelet?


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12666157
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I love that blue. Great watch!


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> Hi, is this a Strapcode bracelet?


Yes. Super Engineer II with ratcheting clasp, in PVD.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Luminated said:


>


I really wish I hadn't seen this pic. Gorgeous. My wallet is gonna hate me...again.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Luminated said:


>


Fantastic stingray combo !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jota earlier


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota joy









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Modern Blue









Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Jota joy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. How is this one working out?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Nice. How is this one working out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Beautifully. Very grateful I found this watching blue as well as I just love the high quality BoR, plus drill lug holes and ratchet divers clasp.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Estoril 300









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## ManGear (May 16, 2017)

I think it was this thread that inspired me to start looking into blue dialed watches.

This one arrived Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using my fingers.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seaforth.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Omega SMPc


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Ploprof









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

SBDC053


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Luminated said:


>


My wife just asked me what is said "dammmmn!" about.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Something blue and solar powered.










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite kind of blue.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just in Seiko SBDC053


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjprusak (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> My wife just asked me what is said "dammmmn!" about.


Tell her it's very distinctive looking and remarkably well made for the price, in fact IMO a true bargain.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My new blue Scurfa Diver One arrived today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez Kata blue sapphire no date









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko SBDC053 on 051 Bracelet


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> SBDC053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch of the year right there.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Watch of the year right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Amen









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's keep this theme rolling...









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12733585


Awesome shot!... and a beautiful watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just in. Pics simply don't do this watch proper justice. Wow.

Wears like a 43mm.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc053 on 051 bracelet


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Had the blues last week. Still got 'em. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Incoming - seller's picture - I am stoked:


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Seiko PADI Turtle









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A heck of a blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Very sharp.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Very sharp.


Thank you brother!


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Something old and something new, SMP and Orient Blue Ray 2.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Balls, that is beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


You have a blue Pelagos too?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

DutchMongolian said:


> You have a blue Pelagos too?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Dutch, I wish!

that Pelagos belongs to a buddy of mine, and he was nice enough to briefly lend it to me. I have not stopped thinking about it ever since...

I may end up getting a Pelagos, but I got my eyes on another major purchase...but will probably hold out until after Basel!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

pokey074 said:


> Balls, that is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! I actually got the bracelet for a different watch, but it turned out to be perfect for this one.


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my newest Blue. Seiko really killed it with this one.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Seiko Solar PADI


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stunning Chris

I can't wait to get a T1


Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue dial  With an amazing water snake strap from Maddog


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I just love taking pics of this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

wedemboyz said:


> I just love taking pics of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

e-mishka said:


> What model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the SBD053

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

vintageguy said:


> View attachment 12748175
> 
> my newest Blue. Seiko really killed it with this one.


I can't get over how nice mine is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The dial on the Daynight Mil Ops T-100 is straight up Looney Tunes bonkers!

Photo cred to my girlfriend's scarf in the background providing some contrast.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Helson and Blantons.


----------



## Razahanif (Dec 26, 2017)

My blue turtle before and after it fell into the water









- A Raza Hanif


----------



## usaomil (Dec 26, 2017)

SMP


----------



## usaomil (Dec 26, 2017)

Formula 43mm


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

SBDC053


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

sbdc 053 on 051 Bracelet


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Custom Athaya Lamafa diver


----------



## ems328i (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray 2 with Yobokies's bezel









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Seiko's latest classic, the SPB053


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Makara Octopus









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Two Magrettes, two shades of blue.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anonimo Polluce


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Ol' Blue









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Arrived this afternoon...


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Oris Divers Sixty-Five. Blue dial becomes black depending on light.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Luv me some blue...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

kscarrol said:


> Arrived this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 12786665


It's a beauty, congrats on the pick up


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely a blue dial ...back to new









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

my blue marlin 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Luv me some blue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how are you finding the Raymond Weil? anytime you feel like taking a wrist pic of that one,..


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

hugof3C said:


> how are you finding the Raymond Weil? anytime you feel like taking a wrist pic of that one,..


Your wish is my command









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, and great bracelet,
I have a friend who's eyeing that one, but never seen one except in pics to contribute a yay or nay,
looks aside, as he's already sold on that department, would you kindly offer a couple of thoughts on it?
would be much appreciated, as it's not an easy one to get the feel of from actual owners


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

hugof3C said:


> thanks, and great bracelet,
> I have a friend who's eyeing that one, but never seen one except in pics to contribute a yay or nay,
> looks aside, as he's already sold on that department, would you kindly offer a couple of thoughts on it?
> would be much appreciated, as it's not an easy one to get the feel of from actual owners


Happy to help. I had the same problem in making my buying decision. Luckily I found an AD in the DFW area that had one to see before purchasing.

As you would expect - The build quality is great. Fit, finish, attention to detail are on par with any other Swiss Brand. Extra points for the crown and caseback detail.

It wears true to size. The bracelet/clasp is very well executed but does not have micro adjustments. I was fortunate enough to get the right fit.

The dial color is bright blue. As I fan of the blue hue, there are ton of shades on the market. The ceramic does not play with light like many. It pops on the wrist much like the blue pelegos. Definitely not subtle.

The date wheel can be debated. The black model is white on black to help it blend in. On the blue it stands out a bit more.

Lug holes are pretty tight to the case avoiding the awkward gap when opting for a strap.

Grey market prices are in the 1k range. My opinion is that it has good value in that range. I would not pay retail but that's me.

In summary, if you like the look you will not be disappointed from a value proposition. I hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Happy to help. I had the same problem in making my buying decision. Luckily I found an AD in the DFW area that had one to see before purchasing.
> 
> As you would expect - The build quality is great. Fit, finish, attention to detail are on par with any other Swiss Brand. Extra points for the crown and caseback detail.
> 
> ...


.. and people talk ill of the kindness of (rh)strangers ;-)

the colour behaviour is great info, thank you, as was one of his doubts if it wouldn't be somewhat dull or washed-out in reality,
as for the date, he likes the shape, and isn't averse to swapping the wheel for the black one if the white feels too dominant.
also, good note on the lug hole placement, as he tends to panerai type leathers,
I'll give him a heads up on that one..

again, thanks a lot for the attention, all the best


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Just so happen to be wearing one today


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

New Blue


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Kara


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 blue sunburst and sandwich dial


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Tubbataha









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium *Magrette Kara*


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW
Diver 2


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Skx007. Mod


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

H18


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

The outdoor has a divers extension!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

rudestew said:


> View attachment 12796709
> 
> 
> New Blue


Wow! Which watch is this?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great to see you picked one up.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Great to see you picked one up.


Surprisingly it took me a few days to warm up to it, but after staring at that gorgeous blue dial for a week straight I really like it now.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

50 Atmos


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New A1 42mm on a strapcode engineer


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow, just wow.



Radar1 said:


> Great to see you picked one up.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks just as great out of water...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jatherly said:


> Wow, just wow.


Huh?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: I got the blues.*

New blue!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My favorite blue diver to date


----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

Its blue. Really.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Pantor Seahorse, the bracelet itself made the watch!

















​


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn this thread every time I look at it I end up buying a new watch...........


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That's the first Pantor I've seen. How do you like it?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pucking blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*

n80Leather | Pugo Straps | Stone Creek Straps | Strap Freaks


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

pigmode said:


> Its blue. Really.


I really like that strap, it blends well with the dial


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Did you say blue?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko PADI 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Marata (maranez + kata)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Skx007 mod


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> View attachment 12623931
> 
> ...


You just sold me on this watch. Looking for a blue Diver (and not impressed with my Seiko Sumo), I was debating between this Oris Aquis and the new Certina DS Action Diver.

You sir, might have just sold me on the Aquis (Blue) on Bracelet!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

nice shade of Edox blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Modded Mako USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got this guy. Still on the fence if I should keep it or not as my "blue diver"


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I currently can't get it off my wrist...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Two currently in rotation...

Seiko SRPA21 PADI on Strapcode Super 3D Jubilee bracelet...









Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Blue Tuna on Haveston Carrier strap


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I apolagize, I do have a blue face diver it is a TIMEX. I can't find the picture. I looked 3 times. My phone is discharged.I can't take pictures now. Here is a 50 meter wr blue face swimmer.Some may think it is only good for splashes or raindrops.There are few lakes here to swim in anyway.There is one of good size but it has agricultural runoff maybe sewage and definitely submerged fences.o|I would swim in it at my peril. The length of the watch is 50 mm, width is 44.5 mm.It is 11.3 mm thick. The case and bracelet are SS.The lugs are 18 mm. The bezel rotates and the lume is green on the hands and blue on the indices yet distinct from the dial.Does this homage anything? Seriously if anyone would know you guys in Dive watch forum would, right?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the electric blue.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Stoked with Jenny on BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## LR75 (Nov 3, 2016)

NTH Nacken (40mm) on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Seiko SBDC53 with ballistic nylon NATO strap.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Blue ardesia , real rare watch


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Blue SMPc today.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue Puck 2 on a borealis ISO...


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Still wearing the SBDC053, but just got my Uncle Seiko Tropic Strap in. Between this and the Navy Blue NATO (posted yesterday, same forum), it makes it quite hard which one I like it better on.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My other blues.....

And yes:
- the Nomos club is "Atlantik" blue...
- the Tuna is a PADI blue SBBN039
- the Oris is a dark sunburst blue Staghorn LE
- both of the Nomos are 200m WR

i do love me some blue!


----------



## love mechanicals (May 24, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia with shark mesh & planet ocean bezel from Russia with love


----------



## bero (Feb 20, 2014)

Blue dial is the way to go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Blue Puck 2 on a borealis ISO...
> 
> View attachment 12858545


I have that same combo, although the color match on mine, in real life, seems better than in your pic...? Maybe the lighting.


----------



## love mechanicals (May 24, 2015)

A beauty ... love the Seamaster, to me it's fine style is in a league above the Submariner.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> I have that same combo, although the color match on mine, in real life, seems better than in your pic...? Maybe the lighting.


Lighting for sure, as the borealis ISO is pretty much spot on the same blue as the puck 2.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SKX Blue Fin TST Tuna.
dP


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

SOH chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc053 with the Bracelet from the 051


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

200m WR, a sailor's dress watch


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Love this one, hard to take it off when something casual is called for









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Shades of blue...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 1&2, deep blue sea quest 1000, ventus Mori, Zelos Abyss 2


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Power Blue Monster.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Recent mod I did.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Squale 1521 on orange nato









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm more of a strap guy; this is the only one I tend to wear on the bracelet, as the finishings of everything all come together so nicely.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

I really like the color blue...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got da blues today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Feeling Blue


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside slant angle good by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Pam 671


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Newest watch in the collection... the dial is really eyecatching.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Ancon









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12928503


----------



## peppelito (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Just arrived today from Japan. Seiko Blue Monster SZSC003


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Boldr Odyssey


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Certina DS Action Predictive









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Power Blue LE Monster.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Eza Sealander Blue


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... a sporty choice in blue , by momo_


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_... and a more bold one 
_


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Eza Sealander Blue
> 
> View attachment 12938213


I love that watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

My Ocean Blue for the day 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Oris Divers Sixty-Five. It runs the gamut from rich blue to black depending on the light.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

I'll never tire of this one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox, Borealis Seafarer II








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

catlike said:


> View attachment 12940767


I always loved these Limes, wear it in great health!


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

2000 Yema Seaspider it was under Seiko and it has the 4s15 movement.
]


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

a17380


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is my only one, so far...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Dial..Blue Strap
*































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

All you need now is a "Labatt Blue lite" 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

_ ... they do a heck of a blue pvd coating ( espec considering the blue finish is one of the most tricky to achieve ) , great Sunday everybody _


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jollyroger0612 (Nov 9, 2015)

Aquaracer 43mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


What is the model number of this one? Very nice looking Seiko.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks! SBDC003, but the bracelet is not stock.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

PADI Turtle









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Shrouded Monster..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk

PS... I always forget to use my can of air!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Modded Seiko Turtle PADI:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH8 








​


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Rigger73 (Aug 5, 2016)

Just received this week, after another trip away.
Very happy with it.

A toss up between the Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600 Chrono or this.

Deep Blue wins out this round.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Kara


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

catlike said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12964115&stc=1&d=1520755679"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watch and picture.


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, there is a tiny bit of orange thrown in...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

2-for-1 special.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12974683


Now thats a great looking modification!


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> View attachment 12963139


This is beautiful


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pcypret (Aug 22, 2016)

Mine on the ride back to Sydney from Manly beach.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12983745


Interesting strap, where is it from?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue smurf dial with black bezel and black isofrane


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

SKX mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My blues watches


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TST custom skx.
dP


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue navy dial on blue navy Maddog strap with titanium Damascus buckle


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice one. Does Borealis have good reputation for performing in water?


----------



## Lumbo (Jun 27, 2017)

Also anyone have a recommendation on rubber strap to use w a blue face diver?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My favorite blue diver


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


 _... nice combo Gary , exudes warmth ... _


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

This thread motivated me to purchase this. I'm not 100% on whether it's a keeper for me in light of other watches I have in my collection and my desire to keep the collection trim, but it's undoubtedly a handsome watch. I'll also acknowledge that I used to hate the Squale dial (the logos, specifically) but I've come around to it being just a funky aspect of the brand, obviously enough so that I was willing to drop a fair amount of change to try one out in the flesh!


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Blue dial SKX mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE FACED GRUPPO on the WRISSTO


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

This one..............just kidding! Too blue for me.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cm824 (Feb 23, 2017)

Blue dial desk diver


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

SEIKO SKX009K


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Invicta Blue Whale. Read all about it here > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785










Next to Seiko SUN0xx










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Blue Lagoon Turtle.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette Kara*


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bronze blues









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

My old Mako I before they were called that. Got it ten years ago. New crystal and bezel.


----------



## j cal (Feb 11, 2018)

SBDC053 on Crown and Buckle premium grey NATO


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

2255


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

The best blue


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette "Kara"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The best blue in my collection.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's mine..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Out from winter hibernation 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Blue Caribbean 'n blue cars. With red hand stamp.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Transocean


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't dive with my 116613LB:









But I could!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

Project "Perfect Samurai"

Seiko SRPB49J1
- Crystaltimes sapphire
- Black date wheel
- NE15 movement swap
- LCBI lumed ceramic bezel insert
- Yellow tipped seconds hand
- Crafter Blue navy fitted CB09 strap


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Love them









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13084889


what strap is that?


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

a little blue on blue from today


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seiko


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

Blue Longines today









Poslano z mojega E5823 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Arktis Friday on MN Trident










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Aquaracer


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Can you please tell me where you got those straps?


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

Tomgbw said:


> Aquaracer
> View attachment 13119823


Good looking Aquaracer, its nice to see some yellow thrown in there too. I always liked blue and yellow!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

REPPIN said:


> Can you please tell me where you got those straps?


Erikasoriginals.com


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Twinsies!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeseem (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Two Sammies and an Orca.....


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blue Aquaterra


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's a beauty! Can I ask you for a side on view? Tomgbw. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NTH Devil Ray...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling blue


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Always loved the blue aqua terra.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Skin


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

and a few of their brothers.....


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Loving the blue PO


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Be Pono.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Rotary on MN strap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> That's a beauty! Can I ask you for a side on view? Tomgbw.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Sure...but with leather atm


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Stunning









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

and a few more.....

plus a few 5100 blue chronos!o|


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Perfect! Thanks for the shots! Beautiful!


Tomgbw said:


> Sure...but with leather atm
> View attachment 13128455
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got it yesterday!


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tudor 7021/0 1969 on my new blue rubber strap.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

scurfa said:


> Tudor 7021/0 1969 on my new blue rubber strap.


Gorgeous. What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

This arrived today. About as grail-y as it gets for me, and in fantastic shape for a 46-year-old. Even the lume is still decent!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

a17380


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Sunburst


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Lorier Neptune


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just put my Blue Lagoon on a new Obris Morgan leather strap. Unbeatable quality at $36.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Seiko Sammies...great watch...love 'em!

Here's my 1st gen Sammie Mod w/ Ti Blue Dial on a Kain Veteran leather strap.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Monday blues









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

chronomeister said:


> Seiko Sammies...great watch...love 'em!
> 
> Here's my 1st gen Sammie Mod w/ Ti Blue Dial on a Kain Veteran leather strap.


Wow! Keeper!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

...and another double post. Website issues??


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Humbly conquering the world, one watch at time.

Horologically yours,

Rick


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Yup


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

TT1


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Radar1 said:


> Wow! Keeper!


YEP!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 13128899


I thought hard about that one and then it was gone. How do you like it??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Citizen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Epa









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

warsh said:


> I thought hard about that one and then it was gone. How do you like it??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love it









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing some tritium and blue today. 









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Received my SPB053 this morning. Beautiful piece! Love how it sits on my wrist, weight is perfect and the sunburst dial is awesome. It is currently on the rubber strap which wears really comfortable. I also have the bracelet, but that will be for later this year.

Some quick shots.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on blushark NATO


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

FL Raider Deep Blue


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Seiko Stargate Mod


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## MikeHamster (Jun 29, 2016)

brunemto said:


> FL Raider Deep Blue


I REALLY like that WOW!


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Blues and gueuze.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Lamafa Athaya


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Lamafa Athaya
View attachment 13163807


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hexa today


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

double post - please delete


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13166503


Nice combo, mind telling me what strap is that?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you. I've had the strap for a while now and all I can remember about it is that I got it from ebay.


DuckaDiesel said:


> Nice combo, mind telling me what strap is that?


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

indooors2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

It's hard to be blue looking at this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blumo Turtle


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Let's go Warriors









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

wilfreb said:


> Let's go Warriors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a closet fill if aqua/ teal colored plaid shirts too?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

TDKFM said:


> You have a closet fill if aqua/ teal colored plaid shirts too?


Haha I just love blue

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Mercer Voyager II on canvas


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pepsi blue


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Srpa83









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Sapphire44 (May 20, 2018)

LETS GO CAPS!!!


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Sapphire44 said:


> LETS GO CAPS!!!


 As a Lightning fan I would have to disagree😁


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Lagoon Samurai basking in the sun.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Island Watch


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

I like it


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Seiko New Tutle with Sumo dial


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

SKX... SKX009


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue dial: Check
Blue bezel: Check
Diver: Check


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Monday Blues









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Tuesday


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

|>


----------



## shelbygto2 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

This just arrived via DHL from England today.... I am VERY impressed with it.... Scurfa New Diver One ND513


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Here are the two "blue's" from Scurfa side by side which I just received this week


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Scurfa, great watch for a very reasonable price.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12178514


What is this?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Evant Decodiver









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

bluecamowhite said:


> What is this?


It is a mod of an Invicta 8926ob. I removed the Invicta engraving on the side and replaced the dial, hands, insert and crystal. I no longer have this one as I have sold it.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Squale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blue Turtle Mod


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

The only diving I would do with this watch is desk diving, but I really like it...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

New baby delivered today


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*








on Alys Beach


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Just got this guy yesterday. Thinking it runs a little small for my wrist?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's my Armida A1 42mm.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

The nebula blue with some pretty green matcha in the background


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Here's my 009 with an all blue insert. Trying it on this tan zulu for a change.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

NY0040 and Zodiac


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Blue/White


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 blue on alligator


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC019


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One V2 Blue on the rocks!









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Straton Syncro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

matte reflex blue ;-)


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

One of the nicest blue dials ever, at any price point. Also came with a Diver's bezel, but I prefer the fixie. 200m water resistant either way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

[URL="


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Amphibia... & BluShark..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

My first blue diver....Seiko SBDC053










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Tritdiver with blue dial and ceramic Pepsi bezel.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I owned SBDC053, great shade of blue for sure.

STO Turtle - great edition.


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

A little blue on blue with the Hammerhead this morning. Loving this new rubber NATO I found for cheap on Amazon, it's very comfortable compared to the factory rubber strap.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Kraken08 (Jun 24, 2018)

With domed sapphire


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Goat Keeper (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not mine but liking this new blue from B&R.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Gamma
















*


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Nodus Retrospect on Barton


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

DB MOP & Zoretto Bronze


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Spinnaker Bradner









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


What is this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seiko SPB053J. Comes on rubber so I bought the OEM bracelet later.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

JimWharton said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She's a beauty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

How about a pastel blue Halios ...


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko SPB053J. Comes on rubber so I bought the OEM bracelet later.


Damn. Was hoping it was a little more on the affordable side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Damn. Was hoping it was a little more on the affordable side.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I bought mine back in January on sale it was $498 on the rubber. Haven't seen them that cheap since, unless buying used.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just arrived NTH Amphion Vintage Blue


----------



## mostlygone (Jan 14, 2018)

Karlskrona Midnattsol


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

H2O Marlin









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Oceancrawler blue 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Save the ocean


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Just arrived.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Modded Orient Ray II

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA II










Orient Ray II










Seiko SKX009










Orient Mako










Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nuff Said
.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Scurfa Diver One. Just arrived today. 3 days from UK to Canada! Came with a nice matching blue rubber strap however I like a little contrast.









We would thank the one who gives us a watch but do we thank the ONE who gave us the arm on which to wear it?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Samurai Mod


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Orient Triton. Just landed yesterday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

PUCK


----------



## watchlover7023 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just ordered this new Squale from Gnomon. Not sure if it can be considered blue. 
Can't wait for it to arrive next week!


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13287525
> 
> 
> View attachment 13287529
> ...


Ooooooooh I want a smooth bezel, so nice Rafy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Aqua Terra


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

BluMas with new nato.


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

You call that blue????

*THIS IS BLUE!*


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

pfb said:


> You call that blue????
> 
> *THIS IS BLUE!*


The SPB053 chameleon sunburst dial can give you so much blue that your eyes will send a 'I want this watch badly' signal to your brain. Chose not to do that today in my post. Saved you some money there.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Nodus Retrospect









Doc Savage


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

As above, STO Turtle.


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Mako today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Scurfa









Current: Seiko Turtle SRP777 - Gshock Rangeman - Scurfa Bell Diver One Light Blue. Considering: Seiko Sumo Black Dial or a Steinhart OVM or a Squale Atmos 50 Black Dial


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt 44mm SQ


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

Newly purchased SRP773 - fits me better than my Samurai so debated selling that but ultimately decided to keep both! (For now)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Blue LE Monster from 2005.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

SZSC003


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SRPA83J1


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Received my Seiko BlueMas Friday...


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love for Aegean Blue(mo)!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> Received my Seiko BlueMas Friday...
> 
> View attachment 13326085
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'm on the fence due to size. How big is your wrist?


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is my new Uva "grape" colored diver from Squale.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

rushman said:


> Newly purchased SRP773 - fits me better than my Samurai so debated selling that but ultimately decided to keep both! (For now)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this dial color, nice shot


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Citizen NY0040










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sunburst blue !!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Mini Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Wrong thread!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

B L U E S Y 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue "surf" dial b-)


----------



## Tabletime (Jul 6, 2014)

Squale atmos 101


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

.









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This on a BluShark..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Blue SMP









Time is a gift...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Spinnaker Bradner...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

Revisiting this thread. The first two are gone and their slots filled with these two:

P7130015 by vinyl greek, on Flickr

20180902_175431 by vinyl greek, on Flickr


----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

*Onda Uva*

Stunning in the sun.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLEXX (May 13, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Omega smp chrono









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

A new arrival.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My super blue Armida A12










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

grade-5 titanium Magrette "Kara"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue navy dial


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On a blue wave lately


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Blutifull!!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I suppose the Bronze one is only 100m wr., all have screwdown crowns, but none of these have been diving except for dd & md....!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Starting this morning same as yesterday - Kobold Soarway on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


> Starting this morning same as yesterday - Kobold Soarway on DrunkArt Canvas


Very nice!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it qualifies.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1017


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Just happened to be wearing this today for some desk diving...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> Blue Kalmar 2
> 
> View attachment 13504969
> 
> ...


Out of the 1000+ H2O Watches that you own, I think this is my favorite combination.


----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Stickshift007 (Sep 8, 2018)

My favorite blueberry


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Scurfa has two Diver One models with blue dials. Both are beautiful!

Both models come on a coordinating blue rubber strap. However, I have one on a third-party mesh bracelet as you can see in the photo.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

gaopa said:


> Scurfa has two Diver One models with blue dials. Both are beautiful!
> 
> Both models come on a coordinating blue rubber strap. However, I have one on a third-party mesh bracelet as you can see in the photo.


Isn't it 3? Yellow hands too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Shockwave said:


> Isn't it 3? Yellow hands too.
> 
> Right your are, shockwave!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

On the blues the last few days


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Glycine GL0077

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

When the  goes red, my  go blue 
.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

gaopa said:


> Scurfa has two Diver One models with blue dials. Both are beautiful!
> 
> Both models come on a coordinating blue rubber strap. However, I have one on a third-party mesh bracelet as you can see in the photo.


Great side by side photos Gaopa. Am slowly going over the edge for that blue radium dial. Already have the first diver one and have too many watches. But a little voice tells me YOLO (you only live once). What's one more watch ehhhh!??


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday|>


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Two new blue babies


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Blue Mako, 1st generation:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

C H R O M A L I G H T 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth III Abyss Blue


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blackest blue I've ever owned

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

R O L E S O R 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Blue dial n blue strap









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Seiko SKX009 with some modifications


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

brendanlcm said:


> Blue dial n blue strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific combo, what is the source of the strap?

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Double Drat those double posts.


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Ragl said:


> Terrific combo, what is the source of the strap?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alan


From breitling superocean heritage 42

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

brendanlcm said:


> From breitling superocean heritage 42
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the swift response Brandan.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Ragl said:


> Many thanks for the swift response Brandan.
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Very good quality, its natural rubber, not silicon, n the cost just USD80 without the clasp

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Here's a few.....

EMBRACE PEACE extinguish "RAD".


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Cool and real Chinese diver









Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Seiko Turtle


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

For the day









Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

The Halios Seaforth PastelBlue/SapphireDiver/Date arrived this morning.
The AbyssBlue/SapphireDiver/NoDate last week.
Not included is an Orient Blue Ray II.


----------



## DSWatches (Oct 22, 2018)

I like the mesh band on the seamaster


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

I like what you did to the hands on that mini turtle Mitch...


----------



## blasibr (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

This one just showed up. Ordered it months ago from Halios preorder. Seaforth III showing up for a bunch of us in the past few days. This one almost looks black in this light, but it is a very dark blue and is a really nice watch.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Crap...
Sorry double post


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Omega blues, blues, blues...


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

For fishing time


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The best blue-faced diver in my collection:-!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Shades of 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Osmo (Aug 20, 2010)

rogerfromco said:


>


That is a beauty. Love me some Tudor. Where'd you get that strap? I'm looking for something just like that.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Osmo said:


> That is a beauty. Love me some Tudor. Where'd you get that strap? I'm looking for something just like that.


Thanks! It came with the watch.


----------



## Giraku (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Cerachrom  sunburst dial its killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Wanted a NY004x for a long time, but prefer the dial on the new NY008x series better. Received last week....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blackest blue I own but still blue


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Is it just me, or is blue the best color for a diver?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Just Landed......Very nice bronze GMT.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

My new A1


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay, so, this one is not mine, and it's blue-green (not entirely blue), but man, it was so cool!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth III Abyss Blue


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Aquaracer


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seiko Transocean SBDC047. Feeling a little blue today, not a lot.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

My 6105 8110 sharkey mod


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

My blues, from top to bottom/left to right:

Halios Puck II
Seiko SBDC033 "blumo"
Seiko SBBN037 "blue fin tuna"
Seiko SPD065 
Seiko SPD053 
Seiko SPD063
Helson Sharkmaster 600


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

And my Diver One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordonhurst (Nov 6, 2009)

My Benarus. The blue dial is very unique. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachbum33 (Jul 31, 2018)

seedubs1 said:


> Is it just me, or is blue the best color for a diver?


It's not just you. 
But then I might not be the most unbiased opinion out there. I think blue is the best color for nearly everything.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Fresh from Watchbuys. 21 hours young









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Shark









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dangit...


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Wore this one today. Vostok Neptune.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

larand said:


> Wore this one today. Vostok Neptune.


Great shot


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

larand said:


> Wore this one today. Vostok Neptune.


Great shot


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

gordonhurst said:


> My Benarus. The blue dial is very unique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Seafoam!


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

now that´s blue...the Evant Decodiver


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Hot off the press. Swordfish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

all my blues:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

no idea how it double posted =\


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just picked this Squale 50 Atmos up used 2 days ago. A good pick me up on a cloudy day.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

One of my fav colors but got only 1 blue dial watch and im in love with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

One you don’t see much of.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Celebrating my 34 in style









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok. Sorry, one is not a diver (...could not resist)


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

anrex said:


> Ok. Sorry, one is not a diver (...could not resist)


Where did you get the tan w/ blue stitching canvas strap on the Evant?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dilly dilly









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Shark Diver on shell.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Apologies duplicate post.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Venture 2









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

parsig9 said:


>


That's making good progress! Looking good! 
That dial & crystal combo has a Jewel - like quality to it, that is great! I have the same one but I did the "forced" method of patina, I wish I would have gotten 2 of them to compare the "natural way", of course their not available as far as I can find. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Oris 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> That's making good progress! Looking good!
> That dial & crystal combo has a Jewel - like quality to it, that is great! I have the same one but I did the "forced" method of patina, I wish I would have gotten 2 of them to compare the "natural way", of course their not available as far as I can find.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks. The clear sapphire is a good change. Not so sure I shouldn't put the original hands back on at some point. Still a good looking watch really.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> Thanks. The clear sapphire is a good change. Not so sure I shouldn't put the original hands back on at some point. Still a good looking watch really.


I thought those were the original hands...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

jhanna1701 said:


> Where did you get the tan w/ blue stitching canvas strap on the Evant?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


Jamie,
Here is the link...
https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p21/22mm_Reinforced_Canvas_ZULU_Watch_Straps.html


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

anrex said:


> Jamie,
> Here is the link...
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p21/22mm_Reinforced_Canvas_ZULU_Watch_Straps.html


Much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Seiko PADI Turtle on orange strap









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_0232.jpg


----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Somehow the strap got scratched. Going to order new ones, combo recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky again.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Squale 1521 50 Atmos









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Venture 2









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wish it's more blue but...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Flavor of the day, NTH Näcken vintage blue:-!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

Seiko Prospex SRPB011K1 Blue Lagoon Turtle on Strapcode endmill with chamfer clasp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TF82 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue Friday:-!. Stay positive➕🖖🏽


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Blue Friday:-!. Stay positive
> 
> View attachment 13719033


That's my Favorite Omega! & a Star Trek reference! It's almost time for one of these!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Are there any small<40mm Navy blue divers?

I love the Seiko Prospex, but it is 45mm


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray GMT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Samurai STO and Amphibia 710 Mod


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Moray GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh - those dart indices!


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Moray GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh - those dart indices!


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My gosh - that matte navy blue with the red ticks on the bezel. I need to check these out in person.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this today... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bluuu Nodus Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Halios Seaforth Series 1.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

New to me this week. Love it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dark Blue Helberg CH8


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13721641


That's an awesome shade of blue


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale SE


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

'68 Saturation ReIssue...


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Christmas Eve🖖🏽❄🎄


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)

IMG_5990r by Robert Copple, on Flickr


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Tirtle silver-blue


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

two blue orients:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm In the honeymoon phase with this one..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

My Tag F1. Although it is a F1, it has a unidirectional bezel, rated to 200m, and a diver's extension so I count it as a diver.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Pro electric blue and Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Blumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue dial on blue Nato


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2018)

My Aquaracer


----------



## pokerknight (Sep 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)

Deauville blue for me!!!









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Happy New Year!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Raven









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

PADI 62MAS









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zelos Great White 1000m Bronze...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Rainy day, good day to start on tax prep for '18.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Many of my divers are blue. Maybe I need to change things up a bit, but every time i want a new watch, it's blue!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Been wearing these the past few days:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1767.jpg


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

I've had three. Bond SMP being "blue" is a bit debatable though.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Double post. Please enjoy this vintage watch art.


----------



## E.Jack (Mar 19, 2018)

This is my old Rotary Seamaster Pro, it's not an expensive watch but it looks damn good after being used daily for work for 4 years. I removed the tacky plastic chapter ring and added a slight lume faux patina to match the case and bezel, and also painted the second hand tip red.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

E.Jack said:


> This is my old Rotary Seamaster Pro, it's not an expensive watch but it looks damn good after being used daily for work for 4 years. I removed the tacky plastic chapter ring and added a slight lume faux patina to match the case and bezel, and also painted the second hand tip red.


Yeah that's quite nice looking. Good age on it!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

August photo of titanium Magrette M.P.P. Kara


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

Still enjoying the black bezel blue dial Helson.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I was in Vancouver, BC recently. I decided to stop by the Momentum watch headquarters. The folks there were so gracious and informative. I really liked their automatic Aquamatic III series. The blue is outstanding so being that in the shop they offer a great discount and I got the USA exhange rate, I got an great price on this one.

Sapphire crystal, great case and no mercedes hands!!! Lol. The Seiko NH35....decent bulletproof movement.

The bracelet is very comfortable with a dive extension built in and the links aren't pinned, they are double side screwed in with solid end links.

This will be a watch that will look great and be able to use able abuse with ease lol.

I think the biggest sell point was the place, the people and from what I understand great customer service. Here she is...

Brash










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

New Steinhart arrival...it's half-blue!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Sixracer said:


> New Steinhart arrival...it's half-blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New model? Didn't see this on their website, can u share more info, thanks

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

A couple of the 'blues'......


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

owc









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

SKX009 mod









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mlankton said:


> View attachment 13843045


Nice! New?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! New?


Bought it early autumn I think.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Zelos Mako V2, Cobalt Blue dial


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Blue face dive watches are my weakness. Three so far, taking a break for a while.

Seiko SBDC047 Transocean - Perfect dressy diver for work. Even better with the MM300 adjustable clasp for afternoon fat wrist syndrome.









Oris Aquis Staghorn - One of my two daily wear outside of work watches.









Oris Aquis Clipperton - The other daily wear, and my favorite of the three. The blue dial on this thing is ridiculous.


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

I like the symmetry of the no-date version but this one was a bargain I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Blue PO 8900









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zelos Great White...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber (Jan 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## F13 (May 24, 2016)

Mercer Voyager II


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

F13 said:


> Mercer Voyager II
> View attachment 13868899


Very nice! Any info you would like to share would be great, pm if you like! Steve.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

45.5mm PO 8500 CoAxial Chronometer  43.5mm PO 8900 CoAxial Master Chronometer









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Checking out my buddy's Helson...the blue beast.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Save the ocean  samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber (Jan 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

plibber said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WANT!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Only one blue the Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe Ceramic.










With a change of light:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Midnight blue










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Submariner


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Taking it beyond the watch lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Rainy day blues....barton blues!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Rainy day blues....barton blues!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went back outside....now its sunny day blues!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK)







​


----------



## robrobsen (Apr 3, 2018)

Orient Triton










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

robrobsen said:


> Orient Triton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I want one of those! Looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robrobsen (Apr 3, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Ooo I want one of those! Looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I was lucky..got it last year during their 50% off deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

It won't stay this way for long.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

EPK said:


> It won't stay this way for long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? What are you going to do with it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Why not? What are you going to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I have a blue snowflake dial, white snowflake hands and blue ceramic bezel insert on order. The watch arrived today so I put on a bezel from my parts box along with the bracelet. I'm feeling a bit guilty though as it looks really nice like this. I may order a different watch to mod. I'm not really sure what to do. I didn't expect it to look so good.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## g1yph (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok maybe the first one is cheating, but it is blue, I promise!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Electric 2232*


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

blueradish said:


>


BRILLIANT STRAP COMBO! I actually saved this to my hard drive for future reference.  Gorgeous. Lovely. Really well done. Give it to me!


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Samurai STO on Bonetto Cinturini









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Negakinu said:


> BRILLIANT STRAP COMBO! I actually saved this to my hard drive for future reference.  Gorgeous. Lovely. Really well done. Give it to me!


Thank you, it's a fantastic new hide I picked up to make straps. Nice vintage colour and look.


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Blue and something...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got it today. Seiko SBDC065 "Great Blue Hole". Mesmerizing dial, goes from dark blue to cyan and everything in between.


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

dbl post.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A little Led for the Head...


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Magrette Moana Pacific









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

46mm shark diver









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

New mod that's half finished. I'm waiting on a ceramic bezel insert as well as a smooth SS bezel. Until then, this is the only bezel of my assortment that remotely works.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: I got the blues... Show us your Blue Faced Divers Watches Here's One More !!*

Like the Orange and Blue !!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: I got the blues... Show us your Blue Faced Divers Watches Here's One More !!*



DaleEArnold said:


> Like the Orange and Blue !!


You inspired a strap and bezel change !










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Otago


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

Just picked this up yesterday.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just a simple Seiko. Strap is a manta ray leather I got custom made for $20.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Venture


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BucLUXrH3RV/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

cward c60 bronze


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Two tone, baby









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45 LE









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o sunburst









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bujf4oPH6gs/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Magrette Kara









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star- thin, 80 hr pr, and ratcheting extension clasp on a solid comfortable bracelet w half links.


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

Titanium Seamaster 300.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

A nice shade of blue on the GG.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

These are my current blues.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

The gradient blue dial is very nicely done on the Leviathan


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Thursday:-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

```


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Which do you prefer this or your omega? I think I'm leaving in the omega camp but that is only because two tone is not my thing. Nice pieces.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

JLS36 said:


> Which do you prefer this or your omega? I think I'm leaving in the omega camp but that is only because two tone is not my thing. Nice pieces.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I like them both very much, my Seamaster is my dialy watch, while my Submariner is for especial occasions









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

The Ω now, the  later.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

, 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

DOXA Sub1000T Caribbean today.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The venture on borealis rubber.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

This thread was incredible - read from page 200-311 in the past 2 days, and ended up buying the Zelos V2 Mako in midnight blue. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

decafdave said:


> This thread was incredible - read from page 200-311 in the past 2 days, and ended up buying the Zelos V2 Mako in midnight blue. Can't wait for it to arrive!


Nice choice, stainless steel or bronze, with or without the bezel insert.?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Mission










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I hide my wallet every time I see this watch. Very nice!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

double post


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Squale 1521 on a Royal Blue Alphashark nato from BluShark


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

moreland4 said:


> I hide my wallet every time I see this watch. Very nice!


Go for it, you'll love it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Still has some sand on it...sand from Aruba, so that's okay...


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

This baby!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Been enjoying my time with Tordus.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Nice choice, stainless steel or bronze, with or without the bezel insert.?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Bronze, with ceramic bezel. It arrived, but I want to wait for better lighting before I take a photo.


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

decafdave said:


> Bronze, with ceramic bezel. It arrived, but I want to wait for better lighting before I take a photo.


Great, looking forward to seeing your photos!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

These









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette MPP Kara*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian

View attachment 13976387


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

Newly arrived Zelos Mako V2 (#98/100)!


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

dupe


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

decafdave ; I love the dials on these! Good choice! Nice strap too! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Which do you prefer this or your omega? I think I'm leaving in the omega camp but that is only because two tone is not my thing. Nice pieces.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Two tone rules.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> SD45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice dial - and the strap is stunning. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Going blue...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just some good Armida A12 shots...


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

My Karlskrona


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

fastenerhouse said:


> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Is this quartz or automatic?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Fozzaru said:


> Is this quartz or automatic?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Automatic. The movement is Valjoux 7750. This is an old Sector. 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seiko Turtle mod and a few others past and present


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

fastenerhouse said:


> Automatic. The movement is Valjoux 7750. This is an old Sector.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Awesome. May you keep it in good health, it's amazing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Morning, brothers and sisters...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

FFF blue dial


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue sunburst









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

This on is a dark blue sunburst dial.










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Every time I wear this Armida it puts a big smile on my face. The blue! The distortion! The echos of old mid size divers! Love this piece .....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> Morning, brothers and sisters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. ceramics isn't doing so well on that one, is it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Oris 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Blue on blue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yummy Triton subphotiqhe









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Sinn A Sa B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-;


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Blue Bezel count?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hard to follow a Danny T photo...


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

hugof3C said:


> .. ceramics isn't doing so well on that one, is it?


True, true...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> SD45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strap is really nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

—-


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Blue dials are my favorite


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Tudor Black Bay Blue:


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

or a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

italy7 said:


> Blue dials are my favorite


Nice collection! What's with the Bulova... The time is different...?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> italy7 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue dials are my favorite
> ...


It just died on me lol and I had to fix the C Ward time that I'm now wearing


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

Definite keeper.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pastel blue or "Happy" blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Third time I have posted the picture today. That almost never happens....

Great watch-


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet blue Amphibian


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Gen 1 Orient Ray, a lot of watch for $130









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## plibber (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Here is 1 of 5, now...


----------



## Codydog2 (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool blue.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Explorer23 said:


> View attachment 14013587
> 
> 
> Definite keeper.


Mm200? Whatever it is looks great!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nokie said:


> Third time I have posted the picture today. That almost never happens....
> 
> Great watch-
> 
> View attachment 14014949


Always wanted try out a Mido.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Nokie said:


> Third time I have posted the picture today. That almost never happens....
> 
> Great watch-


I'm sorry, but that is not quite the blue colorway that folks are looking for on this thread. But lucky for you, I just so happen to be in a generous mood and be willing to take it off your hands, so you can try again with a different watch. Thank you for your understanding in all of this. Just PM me to coordinate transfer of merchandise...:-d:-d:-d

Seriously--just gorgeous, and I LOVE the entire design of that watch, from dial color, to hands, to bezel...the whole thing...you have no idea how many times I've come close to going into further debt to purchase one of those on a favored 'Grey Market' site we've likely all patronized at one point or another...such a fantastic price for such a quality watch, IMO!!

But for now, I'll just have to be satisfied wearing my 2nd offering to this thread...I was able to acquire a 'gently used' OEM bracelet for it...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Yacht..









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I was wearing the SKX009 but just swapped for this.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara (a long name)*


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

New to me eza









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I felt Blue vintage Vostok , early 90's 6-9-12


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My only Blue dial Diver and STILL head over heels for the Helm Canvas combo!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Is this blue enough 



















And why not the shoes too lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Thursday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Scarred Triton









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Never flipping.








Soon flipping.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great White Friday..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake_2m (Jun 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Latest two.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Magrette Kara on Gunny Caitlin 6.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for a sunny Tuesday, early spring morning..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Helm Khuraburi Blue/Orange with crown at 4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14048561


Cool strap, what material is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza Sealander









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## sovereign58 (Apr 10, 2019)

Midsize 2551.80.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 11158386
> View attachment 11158394


Boy, do I miss the blue puck!!!!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue is by far my favorite color dial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharkmaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

T. G. I. F!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinjo (Feb 17, 2019)

Deep blue s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 on blue navy beavertail strap


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Bezel and strap change









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

wish they made this blue for orcas!!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue ecstasy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassebastian (Jul 9, 2017)

I love blue divers! I am currently using the new Omega Seamaster with 8800 movement


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris orgy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mitc5502 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just came in the mail...Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara. The name is a bit much, but really digging this watch otherwise.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mitc5502 said:


> Just came in the mail...Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara. The name is a bit much, but really digging this watch otherwise.


Hey congrats!

I love that one 

Been tempted myself I must admit.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

.









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 smuf dial on alligator strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m. Strap Maddog stingray with Damascus buckle.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Never thought I'd fall in love with blue dialed divers again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Akrone K-02 Bleu Rorqual (French)*


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> Sharkmaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever want to sell this, give me a chancez 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wearing this one today









Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Avalon with me for a spring paddle.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Avalon with me for a spring paddle.
> 
> View attachment 14096821
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

I kind of miss my time I had with the blue. Though if I remember correctly I think I liked it more in pics than real life...

I'll live vicariously through you!


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My recent acquisition, Scurfa ND513 RD Blue. Grab and go watch. No regrets:-!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> I kind of miss my time I had with the blue. Though if I remember correctly I think I liked it more in pics than real life...
> 
> I'll live vicariously through you!


Still really enjoying my blue. I love the Seiko inspired design that they've made their own. The Avalon has turned me onto blue divers--I'll have to put up more pics for you! :^)


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> View attachment 14103167


I am usually so proud of my GG, until I s scrolled up and saw the blue face Luminor... ....I am suffering from so much envy right now.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

szsc004.....sorta blue (jade)


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Accutron II...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

squale by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

HaymondWong said:


> squale by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That strap 

Wore the Triton today at the car show










Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

bbrou33 said:


> That strap
> 
> Wore the Triton today at the car show
> 
> ...


I can't think of a better car to be in the background for a picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

ElliotH11 said:


> I can't think of a better car to be in the background for a picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better pic for you










Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

Baby Turtle !!!


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

SBDC053 just picked it up today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Some of mine.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

The trusty Orient Mako II


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Lagoon


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

edit: not a diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love blue dial, today my Kalmar 2 smurf with a new light blue crocodile strap from Maddog


----------



## Watch Carefully (Feb 13, 2006)

I have two...this one I've had since 2012 or so...










...and this one is on its way to me shortly. NOS...the last of the family, I believe:









Apologies, in this lighting, it doesn't look so blue, does it?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Blue Sharkey Trident


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1B 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


Nice, how accurate is that blue in the photo?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

randb said:


> Nice, how accurate is that blue in the photo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That pic was taken by the window on a cloudy morning. I'd say the color is accurate. It's not far off the denim blue of Erika's strap.

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

. 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Blue is my favourite...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

sbdc067


----------



## djh074 (Apr 22, 2019)

Christopher Ward


----------



## djh074 (Apr 22, 2019)

djh074 said:


> Christopher Ward


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


Sweet Meg!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Sweet Meg!


Thanks a lot ! I can't believe it's mine. Just got it this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

SPB053


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

djh074 said:


>


Love that patina!


----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)

NTH Barracuda Blue.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Seiko Samurai SRPB09 on a B&R Bands Cognac Vintage Classic. Currently on its way to NEWW for a crystal upgrade.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot ! I can't believe it's mine. Just got it this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good timing for a compliment then !

How's the size for you?

Looking forward to seeing more pics as you enjoy it!

Of course I love the hands and indices. I know it wouldn't be the same thing but a mini-meg around 40mm would be sweet for the more humble wristed like myself.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That's good timing for a compliment then !
> 
> How's the size for you?
> 
> ...


I agree. They should make these hour markers in 40mm too. I love the size. My wrist is 8.5in though. It wears small for a 44mm though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I agree. They should make these hour markers in 40mm too. I love the size. My wrist is 8.5in though. It wears small for a 44mm though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah, I thought it was bigger than that. 44 should be great for you 

I imagine the wider bezel and dial layout yes would make it wear smaller visually.

Well have fun!

I bet the lume is insane too!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Hah, I thought it was bigger than that. 44 should be great for you
> 
> I imagine the wider bezel and dial layout yes would make it wear smaller visually.
> 
> ...


Sorry it's actually 45mm if I recall and wears like a 43mm.

Maybe you thought it was this 2015 version 








Or the big daddy version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Sorry it's actually 45mm if I recall and wears like a 43mm.
> 
> Maybe you thought it was this 2015 version
> 
> ...


That's right!

Are those yours too?!?!


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blues









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Day & night...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mike8 said:


> Day & night...


Getting a nice patina!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2 of 9 blue dial divers. Love blue:-!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EB Holton


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EB Holton


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## groooooove (Mar 16, 2018)

awrose said:


> View attachment 14151415


how are you enjoying that one?

I have a new Odin blue scheduled for delivery tomorrow... i have never seen an NTH in person.. excited to add that blue-faced diver to my collection.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

groooooove said:


> how are you enjoying that one?


I really like it - the dial is gorgeous and it's quite remarkably slim too, especially given the 300m WR


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Recently acquired through WUS, gently pre-owned Mako USA II...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Getting a nice patina!!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you, going natural, this is about three months in. My goal would be for it to end up looking like the Mako pictured on the Zelos Mako site page, a rich somewhat uniform brown. I'm guessing Elshan may have forced the patina on that watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Always a sucker for a nice blue face

Oris Aquis Clipperton








Seiko SBDC047 Transocean








Aevig Balaur Super Compressor


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 14157375


Nice family shot

Is there a favourite?


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Aevig Huldra. V2 may be coming, but V1 still works fine...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC069


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Scurfa Diver One duo ......


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spur of the moment!
Every time I wear this I think WOW.. I love it!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


Always liked that one! Thanks for posting


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Always liked that one! Thanks for posting


Thanks a lot !


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

A splash of blue...


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mako USA 2


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray D6 today









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

STO!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday

Scurfa Diver One ND513 RD Blue


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This one..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love Blue Dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

42mm Armida A1 matte blue dial.....had the blue sunray version a while back, but just didn't bond with it.....like this one a lot more, and for around $400US (on bracelet), it's hard to beat!


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Samurai STO


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue navy dial on blue suede strap


----------



## diaby (May 23, 2019)

Planning to change from bracelet to a navy rubber strap this evening, it's in the post!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Sun065









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue with blue lume


----------



## McMadCow (May 24, 2011)

My Seiko Blumo arrived two days ago and I'm totally enamored. Before I even removed the plastic wraps, I swapped in a double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR and a ceramic bezel insert from LCBI. It elevates the watch to a new level imo.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Blue Solar Chrono.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpipoli (Nov 11, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Mido Ocean Star- thin, 80 hr pr, and ratcheting extension clasp on a solid comfortable bracelet w half links.


I have the same one and absolutely love it. Have you tried it out on any leather yet?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I gave the Nth Odin prototype a test drive...it's a very nice blue









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin on tropic rubber.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

#MeToo Silver watches...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey beautiful sunburst blue









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


>





Pakz said:


> #MeToo Silver watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you find this brand online? google takes 'silver' as a descriptive, it won't link me a company called 'silver watches'.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> how do you find this brand online? google takes 'silver' as a descriptive, it won't link me a company called 'silver watches'.


Simple : Google silver watch co...
First link should be this : https://www.silverwatchco.com/ which is were you find them!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

.
Guess I've had a couple of blue ones...







Teal is ALMOST blue...



Does Blue & Green count?


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Pakz said:


> Simple : Google silver watch co...
> First link should be this : https://www.silverwatchco.com/ which is were you find them!
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


i tried 'silver watch brand' and it just said like 'silver watchs, all brands' etc. but thanks!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

H2O Tiburon









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

freqmgr88 said:


> View attachment 14197629


Great pic!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

...


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Loving this blue









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Had a tough time taking photos of the Zels Mako 2. The best I can do. Love it though:-s


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Halios Seaforth abyss on an Erika’s Original.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida A12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watch Carefully (Feb 13, 2006)

A bluer view:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday:-!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Holton Project 354


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 - 6000m


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

First blue watch in a long time that I could live with....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fri.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a glorious Friday:-!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Scurfa Diver One ND513RD, Blue...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> View attachment 14231175


Damn that's a nice capture, what camera did you use?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton subphotique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm feeling Bluuuuuuuuuu

And this isn't all of em










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I'm feeling Bluuuuuuuuuu
> 
> And this isn't all of em
> 
> ...


Those are all great and unique blue tones


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

🙂


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O makes some of the best blue dials in the industry

Just look at that shimmer and the liquid black ceramic inlay



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> H2O makes some of the best blue dials in the industry
> 
> Just look at that shimmer and the liquid black ceramic inlay
> 
> ...


I've never seen one in the flesh but I always admire pics of the H20 sunburst blues 
They seem really well balanced.

The black bezel looks excellent with the blue dial 

Do you know where they make their dials? Swiss, German, Asian?

Reminds of my german watch with a blue dial, which I love


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m``


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love the blue Seiko turtle. Stunning dial


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_6126.jpg


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Somebody say blue...?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A new acquisition...


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)

Super washed out pic but makes the blue pop


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

I hate to follow big Clive, but here you go...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment S59YrXpI.jpeg


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That Phoibos is really cool!


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

My favorite blue dial


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Man that Tudor is sweet.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First day of summer blue diver, NTH Näcken


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

No I'm not diving - but it is a great day for a wedding (Number 1 daughter)! I don't care I'm wearing the Omega!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 14249535
> 
> No I'm not diving - but it is a great day for a wedding (Number 1 daughter)! I don't care I'm wearing the Omega!


Congratulations to your family !

It should be a good choice too if the toasts get over zealous.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Toonces said:


> That Phoibos is really cool!


Thank you. Really cool value packed watch for the $. Wears super comfy on the wrist.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe in london


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Certified G said:


>


Beautiful watch! What size is your wrist?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

ooshaugh1 said:


> Beautiful watch! What size is your wrist?


7.25", Seiko SBDC053 on Erika's Original strap


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 14249535
> 
> No I'm not diving - but it is a great day for a wedding (Number 1 daughter)! I don't care I'm wearing the Omega!


Great watch and great outfit! Enjoy the big day!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Had to get it back on wrist 🙂


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

90s SUS model, 200m, simple bezel with only pip....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like I'm the first one to post a blue dialed Borealis Sea Storm! I have to admit - I've owned close to 200 dive watches in the last 56 years, and this is my VERY FIRST blue dialed watch! I REALLY wanted this same model with the black dial/black ceramic bezel, but after a few weeks of ownership, this one is growing on me - not that I wouldn't JUMP on this model in a black configuration(he adds quickly). For those of you playing at home, that's a Clockwork Synergy Grey 3 Ring Zulu; obviously it has quite a bit of blue in it:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Certified G said:


> 7.25", Seiko SBDC053 on Erika's Original strap


Thanks for replying. Was itching to pick one up but worried it would be too small for my 7in wrist so have a turtle great white shark on order. Hoping it wears smaller than the specs but everyone claims it does!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Certified G said:


> 7.25", Seiko SBDC053 on Erika's Original strap


Thanks for replying. Was itching to pick one up but worried it would be too big for my 7in wrist so have a turtle great white shark on order. Hoping it wears smaller than the specs but everyone claims it does!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This, it's been a while, but I still like this one 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's got a couple small blue faces 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Unfortunately the dial color is the only thing I love about this watch. Planning on selling this one.


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh it’s Blue!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh dat blew...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

The last three days' "*Watch on the Beach*" discussion-thread posts *vanished*, and I can't post this there today.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> The last three days' "*Watch on the Beach*" discussion-thread posts *vanished*, and I can't post this there today.
> View attachment 14263757


thought the problem was on my side, the squale thread is also missing 5 days


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I haven't been interested in Squale although it has heritage and credibility...
I wondered why I couldn't see last three days of "Watch on the Beach." Then whatever I tried to post today vanished. So wondered if I'm forbidden to post in that.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

BrianMcKay said:


> I haven't been interested in Squale although it has heritage and credibility...
> I wondered why I couldn't see last three days of "Watch on the Beach." Then whatever I tried to post today vanished. So wondered if I'm forbidden to post in that.


I know other parts of the site were having the same issues a week or so ago

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

SRPD09 - not a great photo, but 2 minutes outside the AD's door.

And after driving home on a cloudy day. I love Seiko lume.










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> I haven't been interested in Squale although it has heritage and credibility...
> I wondered why I couldn't see last three days of "Watch on the Beach." Then whatever I tried to post today vanished. So wondered if I'm forbidden to post in that.


found another one, 'seamaster' thread at the omega forum,
last post I can see is from 6 days ago, like on the squale thread,
though it's been updated some hours ago. 
must be a(nother) forum glitch.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

BrianMcKay said:


> I haven't been interested in Squale although it has heritage and credibility...
> I wondered why I couldn't see last three days of "Watch on the Beach." Then whatever I tried to post today vanished. So wondered if I'm forbidden to post in that.


found another one, 'seamaster' thread at the omega forum,
last post I can see is from 6 days ago, like on the squale thread,
though it's been updated some hours ago. 
must be a(nother) forum glitch.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> found another one, 'seamaster' thread at the omega forum,
> last post I can see is from 6 days ago, like on the squale thread,
> though it's been updated some hours ago.
> must be a(nother) forum glitch.


like these damn double posts.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

hugof3C said:


> like this damn double posts.


OK. I liked it. Now what?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Weetabix said:


> OK. I liked it. Now what?
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


they're like pokemons, you have to like 'em all


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Is there a reason why my photo was deleted?


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Do luv me some blue.....


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

ToBeDetermined said:


> Is there a reason why my photo was deleted?


Did it have a knife in it?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Meybe someone's undies got all bunched up over a photo 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Blue superocean on a hot day in London


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My Blues

Armida A9, Citizen BN0-151 Promaster

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Seiko Sumo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed yesterday!

Scurfa MS19




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Landed yesterday!
> 
> Scurfa MS19
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Nodrog70 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


# 59. I think you're gonna love it!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> # 59. I think you're gonna love it!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Thanks. Paul is sending them out in order so at least 59 out of 100 already gone. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze/Turquoise









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday:-!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

View attachment 14276921


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Tuesday:-!
> 
> View attachment 14260051


The dial is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Do luv me some blue.....
> 
> View attachment 14268705


Is this a titanium quartz!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

French Aquascaphe _Bleue _. ;-)


----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's one.. 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Inox.....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MS19 arrived today


----------



## FlerBear (May 7, 2017)

Finding any excuse I can to look at my wrist with this new acquisition.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FlerBear said:


> View attachment 14282487
> 
> 
> Finding any excuse I can to look at my wrist with this new acquisition.


Excellent

Enjoy!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «.Scuba-Dude.»









I especially this shade of blue that was used on the older Soviet times models


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For a quartz this feels substantial and looks very good. Looking forward to using it this summer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> For a quartz this feels substantial and looks very good. Looking forward to using it this summer.


Right on T!

How's it go with the perlon??

You know I'm a fan in general.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Two of my current faves.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

G blue


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Silver Tudor snowflake milsub homage.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Monster b-)


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue Ringed Octopussy


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

A study in blue...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest addition to the stable and my very first modded Seiko

SKX013 base and gave it a major makeover. I'm stoked at how it came out 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Newest addition to the stable and my very first modded Seiko
> 
> SKX013 base and gave it a major makeover. I'm stoked at how it came out
> 
> ...


Very cool

Is there a bit of green in the dial colour, making it a sort of deep teal?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Very cool
> 
> Is there a bit of green in the dial colour, making it a sort of deep teal?


It's a bit more on the blue/grey side with slight hint of green I guess. All depends the way the light hits it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Really really nice blue. 

I like that cooler pewter blue a lot.

Slightly grey green is awesome. I'm not a huge fan of blues that skew warmer towards purple.

The deep blue I am wearing today is just a bit warmer in tone than I like. But still a fun watch!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest arrival today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Most of my divers are blue.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new Lorier Hydra

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

As with most of you, most of my divers are blue. This Scurfa and me on holidays👍🏽😀. Heck, I'm always on holidays😁

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry for the dust.. But it was Hot and I couldn't wait to get out of the driveway!









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

At the charging station (window sill) at the moment.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I must have a theme going.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just love a blue dial!!


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

First post in years but after not buying any watches for like 5 years I just picked this up. Something about the blue really spoke to me and woke me up from being watch comatose lol...



This is the watch that kept me satisfied for the last 5 years. Kind of an obscure diver I've seldom seen discussed, but it ticked all the boxes for me on this fitted Sinn strap and I basically lost interest in watches after this purchase. Has a little blue!


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Great looking Triton, it's one of my 'gotta have it' watches. The Seiko is very interesting looking. The bezel has a Stargate model or the Orient M Force look to me w/ the stand-off minute markers.

Since this is a 'blue' thread....


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Superocean blue


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just washed and waxed my car with my Citizen BN0-151 on oyster bracelet 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW C60 Bronze in 38mm








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Squale









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)

Like this? 😀


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

VX200


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

2255.80


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Blu Mod 2 in the house today




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «.Neptune.»


----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Blue









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

C60 Bronze 38mm








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

So much beautiful blue goodness. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Zodiac seawolf "Rally Blue" Toppers LE









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


Is that a new pickup for you?!


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

beached said:


> View attachment 14328177


I wish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Is that a new pickup for you?!


Yeah but it's too nice for me. Way too nice.


----------



## rdranade (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Yeah but it's too nice for me. Way too nice.


Nah..

You deserve it! Go with it!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue Octopus


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Recently revived love affair...









....and a more modern alternative:


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Cheap but fun!!!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Phoibos Great Wall...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Latest acquisition...

Would someone mind telling me if they can see my photos plz!?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying current blue dial addiction ex the sddc065 on it's way









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

italy7 said:


> Latest acquisition...
> 
> Would someone mind telling me if they can see my photos plz!?


Yes sir. I can see them and that's a beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Watches503 said:


>


Wow Luis! That's killer! Cheers man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

italy7 said:


> Latest acquisition...
> 
> Would someone mind telling me if they can see my photos plz!?


Nice Squale... the sunburst blue dial is mesmerizing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Oris Aquis clipper shines









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MS19


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065 versus oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More aquís blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Not in my possession yet but ordered this guy yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sa2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Still one of my favourites


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

italy7 said:


> Latest acquisition...
> 
> Would someone mind telling me if they can see my photos plz!?


Nice looking Squale. I have to get one for my birthday coming up shortly. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> Blue Octopus


As beautiful as the Seamaster... blue dial watches rock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

EPK said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What is this, a Dagaz modded Seiko!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

beached said:


> View attachment 14342991


This is black, though, no blue face...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

playinwittime said:


> View attachment 14326981


How big is this SD?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

beached said:


> View attachment 14328177


Wow, I didn't know Tudor Blue Face Black Bay is sooo darn beautiful. Still the blue Pelagos is stunning as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

My Hamilton Frogman Navy Blue Face. Light and with slightly curved lugs, this watch is extremely comfortable to wear. A pleasure for the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> What is this, a Dagaz modded Seiko!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I have considered doing this mod for some time but actually bought it off of a forum member. Here's a link to it on the site. Scroll down a little to see it. I've added a ceramic bezel and the jubilee. It has a sapphire crystal but is the stock 7s26 movement. I'm considering adding a movement upgrade as well.

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=203661953

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A very dark navy blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Turtle time









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This beauty arrived today. Temporary strap as the nato it comes on is way too chunky! A couple of Barton's have been ordered...


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Still not sold on this one. Trying to give it sometime but this may be a catch and release.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Ketchup time said:


> View attachment 14355997
> 
> 
> Still not sold on this one. Trying to give it sometime but this may be a catch and release.


Its beautiful but upside down 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

watchobs said:


> View attachment 14354105
> 
> 
> View attachment 14354103


How's the lume and build quality on those new Octon watches?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

EPK said:


> Its beautiful but upside down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just tried to edit and re post picture. Still upside down. Posted the same shot in another post and it's the right way. I guess it's just one of those life mysteries &#55358;&#56614;


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

MS_original said:


> How's the lume and build quality on those new Octon watches?


Build quality, solid, lume, marginally reasonable on minute and hour hands, but, since dark lume was used on hour endices, not so hot. If you're a non-compromising lume-a-holic, then, this watch is not for you.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


I've never seen this watch nor heard of Iridium until now. It's a beautiful dial.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

More PADI goodness









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Shockingly beautiful blue dial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

[url=https:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue Ring


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

What model is this one? It's beautiful!



Certified G said:


>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My favourite blue 

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Orient Ray II (Planet Ray) & Helm Komodo catching some lakeside sun.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Today's Blues 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Silver Snowflake


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunrise blue


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian , late 80's


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The dark blue aquis or gradient blue? Looks black next to the clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Old Skool b-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Oris clipper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great dial


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD and Jean's.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It really is uncluttered. Almost as nice as your Tourby Lawless Diver-dang nice.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Tibby blue shoes














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh blues


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Electric blue chrono




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Electric blue chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one too!

Danny we might need to see an H20 Blue family pic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Polished blue 1521 atmos, my favorite blue by far.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Turtle mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Turtle mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great with the mm300 hands. 

I'd love to do that to the STO great white version.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Still wearing this


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Palo said:


> Still wearing this
> View attachment 14373049


I would be too!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Love that one too!
> 
> Danny we might need to see an H20 Blue family pic


I'll get on that for you tonight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

not sure i posted this before.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Nodus Retrospect 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's discrete but the blue is there. Hard to pick up on pics sometimes. Especially in indirect light.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Blue green Super Compressor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

brandonskinner said:


> Blue green Super Compressor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! What a beauty !


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

BookBoy said:


> What model is this one? It's beautiful!


SBDC053


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

FFF


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love blue dials.

Happy Monday folks:-!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD again on blue leather.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky inky Blue


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

About 152 years ago when I worked on the county road crew, we'd drag into work first thing Monday morning at ~7:45AM. We'd all sit around in the Quonset building in a semi-circle on our "appointed" folding chairs staring at our work boots. The foreman was an ex-WWII tank commander who, after the appropriate period of silence, would start the daily assignments off with "Old Blue Monday, eh Boys?", then dole out the day's work. In honor of Road Crew & Tank Commander Bill V. I'm-a strap on my only blue-faced watch for the day:


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> About 152 years ago when I worked on the county road crew, we'd drag into work first thing Monday morning at ~7:45AM. We'd all sit around in the Quonset building in a semi-circle on our "appointed" folding chairs staring at our work boots. The foreman was an ex-WWII tank commander who, after the appropriate period of silence, would start the daily assignments off with "Old Blue Monday, eh Boys?", then dole out the day's work. In honor of Road Crew & Tank Commander Bill V. I'm-a strap on my only blue-faced watch for the day:
> View attachment 14383779


Congrats on being the oldest human alive!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Congrats on being the oldest human alive!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Remember the old (and surprisingly true) adage: "Only the GOOD die young!" Apply the corollary to that and you've got my sorry azz...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> SD again on blue leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that just looks awesome.  Cool watch and great strap choice!


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Turtle...









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven blue..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Need to take this baby out to the beach


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Vilhelm Talos


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD 42 brass.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## oly2b (Jun 18, 2019)

my blue












e dials


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## oly2b (Jun 18, 2019)

I just forgotten I have another blue face


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

My blue.


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Yesterday, today and possibly this whole week.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Neptune


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O tiburón









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)




----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Helm...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Monty1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Superocean








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New in..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

May have posted this before but just took a pic for another thread. And it is Monday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

soukchai said:


> New in..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a blue tropical strap? Where'd you get it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tiger concepts tudor snowflake submariner homage


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tiger concepts tudor snowflake submariner homage 
View attachment 14405495

View attachment 14405497


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This dial blue me away









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Addicted to this blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a new one for me. It just arrived this morning....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

As I post this, I've got that Allman Bros tune "Come and Go Blues" playing in my head..

The Departed:









The Present:


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Florida Man's Diver









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sbdc065 blue hole









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca dress 4mm sapphire variant









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love blue. Halios Seaforth today:-!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Trident Elite 1000


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

On loan from Boatswain Sr.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue ringed Octopus


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The armida A1-45mm dlc. Sunray blue dial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Turtle STO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More sunray









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just installed a new bezel with blue insert for my Samurai


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14434637


That looks BEAUTIFUL! I have the Yema Superman bronze on order and it's supposed to come in October, can only wish it looks that good when it develops it's own patina.


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Recent blue acquisition. Awesome.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ryeguy said:


>


Love that one


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A1-45mm dlc









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 dress orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon change to oris clipper blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu``


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Scurfa MS19

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

SMP on leather









Time is a gift...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!🖖🏽


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

View attachment 14447131

View attachment 14447133


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This one still.


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hard to see it but I can assure you it's blue!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One ND513

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Monty1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nethuns lava II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blueberry surprise!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Squale 1521, 50 Atmos.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tennis blues









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Deep blue.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue and very shiny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My slightly modded Orient mako Gen 1.  Faded the bezel a bit and i absolutely LOVE how it turned out.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More seiko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Feeling the Blues in Virginia Beach.

Yema Superman Lagoon


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Seiko's invisible giant


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

I prefer black dials but had to settle for this one. The Blumo from Seiko.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying this Racha blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I have this one up for sale and haven't worn it in more than a week. I realized that I had a ceramic insert and bezel and put that up for sale.

I couldn't help myself and put the ceramic bezel on it and I've been wearing it for the past 2 hours or so.

I'm not sure that I want to sell it now 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The racha polished on super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 Blue Monster


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My favourite blue dial right now


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Msranez racha with kata bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

free image hosting website


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Doesn't really catch the blue of the dial. Thinking I'll chuck an Erikas Swick strap on.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A blueish purple dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love everything about the zenobia, except the hour/minute hands are a bit too skinny for my vision/taste Hence, will be modding the hands.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Blue ish


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez racha with air vent bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbbd065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Clipperton









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tedlint (Sep 24, 2019)

sbgx337


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Aquaracer Chrono Cal16!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Why not....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh I feel a Turtle head pokin!!!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

modded hour/minute hand prometheus zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

New kid on the block.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/tissot-seastar-1000-powermatic-80-silicium-5044239.html

I don't own it yet, but seriously considering it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14509547


That is just sick @bigclive2011!!! :-!b-)|>


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's what I thought!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Silver Archetype blue


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional *Kara*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o tiburon. Lightness, thinness and hidden crown, make it ideal for gym/jogging/tennis









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> The h2o tiburon. Lightness, thinness and hidden crown, make it ideal for gym/jogging/tennis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily the best looking h20. Love this one

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks, it is certainly the most comfortable to wear under a shirt


----------



## MattMac (Oct 4, 2019)

That's a classic blue dial seamaster, great choice. Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

It’s Blue


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

TaTaToothy said:


> View attachment 14523723


Beautiful. Just need blue rubber strap and sand beach for blue version. Black version and titanium bracelet is for job, every day activity etc. Thats the way how I understand Pelagos

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

One shot in bright light and one in low light.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Aquaracer and SMP


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez racha rush









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Monty1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nethuns Lava with an isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My Squale Onda AZzurro on a sharky.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oris Small seconds.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Blue Rally









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14531529


The devil ray is like chocolate covered pretzels for me...I can't tell exactly how I feel about it, and if one could stick around for me.

But I sure do love seeing others pics!! Especially that turquoise beauty


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> The devil ray is like chocolate covered pretzels for me...I can't tell exactly how I feel about it, and if one could stick around for me.
> 
> But I sure do love seeing others pics!! Especially that turquoise beauty


Oddly, I feel the same way...I love looking at the dial and it is really cool but most days it doesn't end up on my wrist.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

1149/2000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Eye candy prometheus for me









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Anxiety/allergies combined ugh...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The oris clipperton blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Meet my "newest" Blu to the fam! 

Seaforth Bronzo Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Ceramic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Seiko!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Padi turtle


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

CW Trident Mark3


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray Ti GMT









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette *Moana Pacific Professional - *Kara edition*


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Great Barrier Reef III


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Teppka said:


> Great Barrier Reef III


What a killer piece ! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Danny T said:


> What a killer piece !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Danny


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Still this one


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok Amphibian 120696


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Me favorite PADI









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress , 4mm sapphire dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Moray Ti GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had no idea this variant was ever made! hold on to this for dear life


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Very muted blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida dlc a1-45









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is actually a newer titanium version, been out maybe a year, they are on the Benarus website.



Imbiton said:


> Had no idea this variant was ever made! hold on to this for dear life


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is actually a newer titanium version, been out maybe a year, they are on the Benarus website.



Imbiton said:


> Had no idea this variant was ever made! hold on to this for dear life


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> This is actually a newer titanium version, been out maybe a year, they are on the Benarus website.


Awesome! Nice to see something different in a world full of Sub clones. I do love a ti dive watch . . .


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Wearing my blue fella today.


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My 98 Superocean - a serious tool watch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Prometheus zenobia modded hour/minute









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Very nice Seamaster! I love that color.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A driver /diver, 100 meter WR Formex essence









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> A driver /diver, 100 meter WR Formex essence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like these. Tempted by the blue etched dial and the new degrade dial

How do you like it? Is their case as good as advertised ? Like the tech in it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like these. Tempted by the blue etched dial and the new degrade dial
> 
> How do you like it? Is their case as good as advertised ? Like the tech in it.


Yes Brice. It is a true charm. It scratches the itch for those sport watches that go for 8 to 10 times the price. The bracelet is the best I have seen on any watch/micro for under $1,300. Don't hesitate! Plus, they seem fairly easy to flip in case your taste change. I have the non COSC version which is less expensive ($650 -$850 range) . Cheers

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paultergeist (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel like a blue-faced dive watch might just be in my future. I am trying to do some research. I stumbled upon this thread, and I thought to myself: "I know what; I'll just trek on through all the photos and make a list of the ones that are candidates for me." Then I realized.....there are 401 PAGES of watch posts in this thread......THAT IS A LOT.

I have frequented several forums regarding various topics over recent years.....I have never before seen so vast a thread. I don't think I am likely to get through all 401 pages!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Coupla faves.

Ok, I admit the Aqua Terra is a hybrid diver, but I hope it counts for this thread 









Doc Savage


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of several blue divers:-!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Tropic goodness









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My precious Zissou


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I would encourage you to write as many succinct postings here, and make it to 100 total


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Essemex









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Blue Rally









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neomentat (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow I like That H2O, it really pop



Imbiton said:


> H2o orca dress , 4mm sapphire dome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Clipperton blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday cheers to all 🍷👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

*Just here trying to Save the Ocean
*


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

One of my favorite combinations.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Formex Essence









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pastel for spring









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love blue dial


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

One comfy case...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue is the colour.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Blue ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Got this one directly from ravens owner, Steve L. At the worn & would wind-up fair in chelsea market wind up event.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Waiting on a couple new straps for it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Got this one directly from ravens owner, Steve L. At the worn & would wind-up fair in chelsea market wind up event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

What a great memory to go along with a great watch. I've Heard nothing but good things raven. I'm waiting for just the right one to grab me. Many have been close.

How would you sum up the wind up event?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> What a great memory to go along with a great watch. I've Heard nothing but good things raven. I'm waiting for just the right one to grab me. Many have been close.
> 
> How would you sum up the wind up event?


Hi there. Yes, the Raven Venture is a special one at 42mm. I had the 1st generation, then had to sell them due to over watch consumption, but this one is here to stay.

The event is quite special, especially if you are exploring to buy the brands that are being showcased. As you know, nothing replaces touching/feeling a watch and always surprises abound with brands/models when you meet them. Most important, one gets to meet and know the brand owners and makes their watches even more special. I met Steve L./his team In this same event 3 years ago, and it just makes it more personal. Also had an opportunity to meet the owner of Zelos,nodus, collins, monta. Astor &banks, etc... to boot, the entrance is free and held at a popular venue, the chelsea market in Soho..so lot of things to do. My wife is not into my watch hobby, so my time was limited, but overall, I always feel like a kid in a candy store and will be back every year (while she does other shopping)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Ventus Northstar N-6


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My old scarred up mate..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> My old scarred up mate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always thought that was such a cool watch. Continue to enjoy it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

fnhpwr1 said:


> Always thought that was such a cool watch. Continue to enjoy it.


Thank you mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Very cool story, and great watch, Imbiton!


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't sleep:--s


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> Can't sleep:--s
> 
> View attachment 14582341


Lunch time.....mmmm, hungry!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Electric Blue!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Electric Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Blue diver  !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I bought this mostly out of Rolex Deep Sea envy. But it's a decent watch with an ETA 2824-2 inside (+11s/d so far). Dial is nice and the bracelet is very nice, BUT I have had one of the screws reverse out and the watch nearly fell off. Since reattaching, I have not had it reoccur. Also the bezel is very hard to turn. I'm hoping it loosens up a bit. But it's beautiful and comfortable to wear and I do like it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A light blue one









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

i got the Blues.......hopefully the waves will show also.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

i got the Blues.......hopefully the waves will show also.
View attachment 14583943


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> i got the Blues.......hopefully the waves will show also.
> View attachment 14583943


They did!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Do blue subdials only count??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This just in, fresh out of the courier box!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And here it is an hour later with a couple hard boiled eggs and a Ziploc bag, a change of strap.

I knew this is exactly the look I wanted.









brother of OoO


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Raven Endeavour, sides polished/middle link









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bronzo with a sunburst dial.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Venture









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Coming along nicely after several days of bezel jacket sleeve cuff polishing.

The indices nicely filled in after some salt water immersion patina therapy.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A blue as it gets









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Boom. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New arrival from Dr Phil at Strapsssss


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Wearing two today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Using the bezel to time bike peddling









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Latest blue addition:-!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sector 1000M Ti dive chrono >>


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

More Dive Style...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue

Love the dial on this one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A subtle shift in light transforms the dial. Love it's depth and subtlety for a sunburst Dial.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP Amphibian


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)

TaTaToothy said:


> View attachment 14601731


Nice shot


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Stormin Norman









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Hard to tell but this Vintage Soviet Amphibian has a very dark blue dial ;-)


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love those just not sure I could ever pull the trigger the square is such a departure from my normal choices. Are you enjoying it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Love those just not sure I could ever pull the trigger the square is such a departure from my normal choices. Are you enjoying it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


So far, yes. 
Not an every day watch, but for a big beefy diver it's very wearable.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065 blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

My lovely C65 Trident









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

grade-5 titanium *Magrette* Moana Pacific Professional - *Kara* edition


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Coming this week.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo and a Viper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue
> 
> Love the dial on this one


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just realized I have a favorite blue dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blew


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Le Bleu today:-!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fresh sea ranger.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Electric blue Seamaster









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bielsa (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A light blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> A light blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you jpisare. it is lovely indeed.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I swear it's blue, the camera just doesn't think so.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Mmhmm, sure buddy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue H2O Kalmar 2 6000m in Action


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just the right light.. a study in blue, bronze and leather.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#TT3Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC-019 Solar Chrono Diver










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Pit Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

Scurfa D1-500 on original Diver One bracelet!


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

SNE-435P.


















Have a Great Day!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 14639503


Very neat 

What is that one? I am not familiar with that model.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Blue "Smurf"


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

At least in the blue family...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Very neat
> 
> What is that one? I am not familiar with that model.


https://www.olko-watches.com/produc...ly-only-here-available?variant=26389056421988


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This 24 jewel version is the highbeat Miyota 9015. Skipper approves.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Halios Seaforth on a vintage navy blue canvas strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

WOTD and night:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14652595


Beast. Badass!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Solar Dive Chrono on a Staib mesh bracelet.
 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

What the heck, here is another...Seiko Fifty-Five Fathoms.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Blue bezel .... black bezel .... original bezel


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love blue dial 

Today diving with Kalmar 3 6000m blue sunburst sandwich dial


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

My Pelagos homage mod


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

guric1van said:


> My Pelagos homage mod
> 
> View attachment 14656677


Whoa, love this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)

Ianos Avyssos:


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This feels like a Monday to me since I’m in the office for my first and last time this week. So my case of Blue Monday.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

The Watch Ho said:


> SII (Seiko) NH35 Mvmt, correct ?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ Oh man, that Yema is great!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Love that crystal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Indoor and outdoor blueness.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## AwatchS (Jun 17, 2019)

38mm Islander Watch, love it.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks! It’s the Steinhart North Sea LE. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Keep these coming! Blue watches rule.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That Zoretto is really sharp. It kinda reminds me of a Jenny Caribbean. I've never heard of that brand...off to Google I go!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, they have some very nice watches and are very reasonably priced! Going to keep this on my radar, that blue is pretty awesome. They have a nice Alsta Nautascaph homage as well.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, zoretto jotas are a souped up version of the Jenny Caribbean from the 1960/70s (although not monoblocked steel) as well as the Crepas Cayman. The cayman is thicker taller with 19mm thick and more of a bubble dome. Love them all. The barely known and sparsely marketed Zoretto jota with ETA 2824 seems to have happy customers. I am one of them.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Rainy day blues.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Zoretto Jota blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your wrist size? Beautiful watch, reasonably priced but afraid that L2L dimension is to much for my 7 inch wrist

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nesoni said:


> What is your wrist size? Beautiful watch, reasonably priced but afraid that L2L dimension is to much for my 7 inch wrist
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


I also have a 7 inch left wrist

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark blue looks nearly black on low light


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

New addition for me. Coral Blue Sumo. Love my blue dial divers.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Incoming Dumas, Black Friday purchase.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

chadcs8972 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, didn't know this piece existed

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

brandonskinner said:


> Wow, didn't know this piece existed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Got my Tag back with a new banged up link; not happy with my jeweler!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Carolina (almost) blue...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Chunky sweater and Blumo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watch of the Day, Zelos Mako II

Happy Thursday 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea quest


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That Yema is really sharp!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My brand new Dan Henry!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

warsh said:


> My brand new Dan Henry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are fun blue tones.

Enjoy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Blue dial. Blue lume.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Love the mesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Blue is cool









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cbob1912 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Nethuns SubAbyss 300


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Bulova Devil Diver


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

TSAO Torsk Diver


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

NTH Vanguard


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065 on strapcode









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Sunday😀


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 Blue Navy dial


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Takvorian (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Normal strap Zodiac.









Beach strap Zodiac.









Baby Blue...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Calumets said:


> Normal strap Zodiac.
> 
> View attachment 14688733
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

Got to check out this cool Ocean Crawler at a RedBarAtlanta event a few weeks ago! It was awesome!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue it is...:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue number 2:-!

Have a great Tuesday😊🖖🏼


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Was thinking of selling this but just love the sunburst. It's a keeper!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cbob1912 said:


> View attachment 14685509


This is the first one of these I've seen in the wild, how do you like it and what are your impressions?

They have started to come down in price and I've been looking at them a little closer.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca dress, blue sandwich dial, bubble dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Blue chrono









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue dial Vostok Amphibian


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

. Have a Great Day!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Just snapped this pic today, figured I'd share it here!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mekenical said:


>


I like that meg!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Blue divers make sense.... the sea is blue


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My blue...


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki diver


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Aevig Huldra II


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko SUMO


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Blue Halios will be here Monday...


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue Ray on a modded black ceramic bezel









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NTH DevilRay no date

I like this better than the Doxa version.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 14701535
> 
> 
> Eterna Kontiki diver


I really like this one. How do you find it wears for its size?

I wish they would make a 40mm version someday, especially with a more standard elapsed time bezel


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Some recently worn blue dials









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14705895


Awesome shot &#55357;&#56881;. What camera did you use?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dup.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 14701535
> 
> 
> Eterna Kontiki diver


That one is absolutely gorgeous!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Great everyday piece









Time is a gift...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> Awesom-O 4000 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14705895
> ...


Canon 6D with 100mm macro lens


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> I also have a 7 inch left wrist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


This gives me hope, as I too have a 7 inch wrist and was considering a Zoretto Jota. I've been trying to stay at around the 40mm mark, but these models seem to evoke a vintage dive vibe that is normally found exclusive to Doxas (which I was also looking at - the new 200). Decisions, decisions...

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Another blue Tourby.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


It's interesting that your Tourby has brushed central links and external links are polished. Tanjectorys Tourby does not (or it's look like that on photo). In any case, it's seems that Tourby is remarkable watch and that has special place in your collection

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

To sell or to keep?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I love bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nesoni said:


> It's interesting that your Tourby has brushed central links and external links are polished. Tanjectorys Tourby does not (or it's look like that on photo). In any case, it's seems that Tourby is remarkable watch and that has special place in your collection
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks I do really like it and don't imagine it will leave the collection 

The bracelet is fully brushed, it must just have been the light in those pictures. 

The normal version has polished centre links but I asked Tourby to fully brush the bracelet.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Lovely .

Beanerds.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still enjoying the Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nesoni said:


> It's interesting that your Tourby has brushed central links and external links are polished. Tanjectorys Tourby does not (or it's look like that on photo). In any case, it's seems that Tourby is remarkable watch and that has special place in your collection
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


mirror mirror....this has to be the most beautiful blue watch of all.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

an insanely beautiful collection of blues


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Double wristing today; debating which one to keep...


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Does teal count?


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Wicked cold morning in Western Pa.!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue "Smurf"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very blue Vintage Amphibian


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good old blumo









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Proselyus (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

View attachment Monta - Everest strap.pdf


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More blumo










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nipperdog (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello Everyone: This would be my first Post. I'm just getting into collecting Swiss Mechanical Divers, Presently have a Tissot Seastar 80, Glycine Combat Sub, and a well worn Steinhart Ocean 44


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Nipperdog said:


> Hello Everyone: This would be my first Post. I'm just getting into collecting Swiss Mechanical Divers, Presently have a Tissot Seastar 80, Glycine Combat Sub, and a well worn Steinhart Ocean 44


Welcome to WUS !! Enjoy the ride !!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got this Gevril, definitely impressed with the overall presence.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This just back from my watchmaker. Needed a new circuit board.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nipperdog said:


> Hello Everyone: This would be my first Post. I'm just getting into collecting Swiss Mechanical Divers, Presently have a Tissot Seastar 80, Glycine Combat Sub, and a well worn Steinhart Ocean 44


Welcome aboard


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunburst


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crepas Decomaster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love Christmas day at the beach


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Diver's


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊😁 Friday 🙏🏼👍🏼🖖🏼☃❄


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


Glad to see it's still here!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Glad to see it's still here!


Possibly not for long but I'll know for sure in a few days. Hope all's well my friend!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca dress polished, brief workout









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffy (May 26, 2019)

Love the blue bezel and shows different hues in different angles








Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o dress polished, 6.7mm sapphire, orange minute









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

38mm c60...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> 38mm c60...


New?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> New?


New to me


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Bluish.


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o tiburon plus the h2o orca dress polished blue hoarding in full bloom









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm finding myself in this thread a lot lately...

I guess I like blue divers!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Richard legrand odyssea ocean??? Mark 111, longest title/name for any watch I have seen.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## tdg2064 (Nov 9, 2017)

Not a diver, still a beauty...









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

Blue watches are my weakness.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> The Richard legrand odyssea ocean??? Mark 111, longest title/name for any watch I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

How do you like it?

I've looked at those a bunch before and they seem like they have strong value.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday my blues brothers🥶😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I like it a lot. It is my first 40mm case watch, but it wears larger due to the slim bezel (plenty of dial real estate). Bracelet is a charm and I believe makes the watch so much nicer. You had that Zelos Swordfish so you may recall this same bracelet (except this one is 20mm). I also prefer the watches without crown guards and this one checks that box. Finally, the hour/minute hand length is exactly or at the perfect length for my taste (short ones kill it for me). All in all, for the Miyota 9039 (9015 version without the date) makes this a compelling value at these $300-375 area. Yet again, I yield to the reviewer expert in you to make a professional assessment. I am just a humble consumer of micros/some seikos. cheers Boatswain and all blue diver lovers out there.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> I like it a lot. It is my first 40mm case watch, but it wears larger due to the slim bezel (plenty of dial real estate). Bracelet is a charm and I believe makes the watch so much nicer. You had that Zelos Swordfish so you may recall this same bracelet (except this one is 20mm). I also prefer the watches without crown guards and this one checks that box. Finally, the hour/minute hand length is exactly or at the perfect length for my taste (short ones kill it for me). All in all, for the Miyota 9039 (9015 version without the date) makes this a compelling value at these $300-375 area. Yet again, I yield to the reviewer expert in you to make a professional assessment. I am just a humble consumer of micros/some seikos. cheers Boatswain and all blue diver lovers out there.


They size looks great on you

I'm a big fan of 40mm divers myself. 

I like that bracelet style too and it seems that one may taper to 18mm which would be nice, the Zelos I had was a straight 22.

It seems a nice clean simple watch that would be a good daily wear.

And of course I like that blue dial! 

Nice pick up my friend. I hope you enjoy it well.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you man...not exactly sure if it tapers, or certainly not as much as the Lorier for example (same bracelet as well). But, very comfortable and hopefully I will not have to flip these due to another chase.


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

I just received my pastel blue RL Odyssea Mk3 and it is beautifully built. I was a bit taken aback by the color of the pastel blue. I was expecting a much more vibrant color, rather than the grayish tone. It is now growing on me. The rubber strap makes it look awesome.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

DevilRay checking in

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Another Devil Ray - the Deep Six LE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Inky Fingers said:


> Another Devil Ray - the Deep Six LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever need to sell this one, give me a holler first, and no one will know!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mroberts30 (Jan 12, 2018)

Zelos Mako v2








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 14741499


Nice shot


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

From last week: Dagaz TII-Typhoon on blue Meraud tropic strap.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> If you ever need to sell this one, give me a holler first, and no one will know!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Sure, I'll put you on the list!.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blew


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

houston said:


> I just received my pastel blue RL Odyssea Mk3 and it is beautifully built. I was a bit taken aback by the color of the pastel blue. I was expecting a much more vibrant color, rather than the grayish tone. It is now growing on me. The rubber strap makes it look awesome.


Agree. It's a bit duller than the websites pics. But still nice enough. More of a subtle color if you don't wish to call much attention. It also growing on me

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 2020:-!. Hope my vision is the same😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota, 1st gen.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blueberry surprise 😉.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS (Matthew and Son) Irukandji


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M Ceramic Cal16










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

A 50mm behemoth


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Feelin' blue but keepin' warm!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Inky Fingers said:


> View attachment 14751881


I always liked the osprey. Very nice


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

SBDC053 getting some action today









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I always liked the osprey. Very nice


Thanks! It took a while to find but I love the dial and it's a well constructed piece.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my favorite blues for all times. The h2o sunray dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Caribbean blue zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue navy ostrich strap, matching perfectly with the Kalmar blue navy dial


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks:-!. Haven't worn this in a while????


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## skgarach (Jan 8, 2020)

Seiko Blue Monster SKZ213


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

skgarach said:


> Seiko Blue Monster SKZ213
> 
> View attachment 14766323


That's a pretty good 1st post. Nice Monster.


----------



## skgarach (Jan 8, 2020)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a pretty good 1st post. Nice Monster.


Thanks! This was my first ever watch, bought when I just started my first real job in 2006! I actually had to just look that up. Can't believe i've had this for 14 years! Back in the market for possibly a Steinhart 39OVM now.


----------



## skgarach (Jan 8, 2020)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a pretty good 1st post. Nice Monster.


Thanks! This was my first ever watch, bought when I just started my first real job in 2006! I actually had to just look that up. Can't believe i've had this for 14 years! Back in the market for possibly a Steinhart 39OVM now.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm CWard C60...


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Blue from Greece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

epezikpajoow said:


> That one is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


Thanks! When I first traded for it, I thought it was an interesting piece but then I received it, and it just came alive! There are so many details, it is really quite spectacular!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

If all goes on schedule, I will have my first blue-faced watch in May:


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer 2760 series


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is my mod to create a Tudor Pelagos Homage with day-date. Its a full titanium homage, that looks quite good

View attachment 14769851


View attachment 14769855


This started life as a Citizen Titanium NY0070-83E Promaster, Original:

View attachment 14775399


Mod 1:

View attachment 14775401


Mod 2 - Pelagos:

View attachment 14775403


Staying with the Pelagos look


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

city national bank atm

bb image upload


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Posted it before, however it's such a lovely piece


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Blue islander








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

best islander imho


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue Octopus


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Looking bright today!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The seiko blumo on CT sapphire/strapcode auper jubilee bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca dress indoors/gym









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca dress on rubber









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca sunray blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Smurf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Typhoon II


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄🤪Tuesday:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Nacken Modern blue


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of an old timer. (No pun intended)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

SBDC053 - awesome watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

SKX033


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

It is hard to capture the lovely deep blue of this one properly. I haven't seen many photos posted of the Nautic-Ski at all, however this is a great little piece (it's the new model, not vintage). I take it into the water, no worries, but I don't actually scuba dive with it because it is too hard to read the bezel markers under-water... well, for my eyes, at least ;-)


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

(double-post, for some reason, sorry). Also, not sure why the photo flipped on its side ?!?


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Ragl said:


> View attachment 14804391
> 
> 
> Cheerz,
> ...


Nice drz_03... Those don't even hit kickstarter until next month right?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Yep, Direnzo DRZ_03 will be launched on Kickstarter mid February, I've been lucky to have had a test drive of a couple of prototypes for the past few days, the blue one is stunning.......









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

MrZoSo said:


> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


Seeing that watch in blue just made my knees go weak! Stunning piece.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Blueish Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o dress orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

SKX009 Blue face with Pepsi Bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Midday lunch time with a blue sandwich dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lgavrila70 (Nov 3, 2019)

My vintage WILKA diver 20 atm, AS2066, day date, 13÷24h markings, worldtimer, huge UFO case 49 mm


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SRP653









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Longines on Hirsch rubber with Hirsch deployment clasp. Super comfortable.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca double dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Sunday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Most recent Blue Citizen BN0150-09L


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Love the blue, keep them coming!


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

The newest pony in the stable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

jbsutta said:


> The newest pony in the stable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop the press! What is this tasty watch?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Endeavour









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

Discontinued aluminum bezel Blue Ray ....


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh ...just noticed the schmuditz in between the links. Guess it's time to give her a bath.


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

And here's the Bluesy ready for action ....


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' Caribbean Blue


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that one!



How do you find the dial pattern in real life?


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok Amphibian Zissou


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday:-!🖖🏼


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Same as BigJames but mine's on a Z199 bracelet ;-)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue vintage Vostok


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 1521 'Fumoso' 50 Atmos







View attachment 14826693


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Madstacks (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Tsao Baltimore Casual Friday Desk Diving.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue Baltic ...


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I love that one!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find the dial pattern in real life?


Its really striking in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday watch:-!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Not officially mine yet..


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Multiple shades of blue depending on what light and how the light hits it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue hydro...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

MadMex said:


> Here's some of mine past and present:
> 
> Bochett Reef Ranger II
> 
> I love my Reef Ranger II - every once in a while I think about flipping it but the dial makes me think twice.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MaDTempo said:


> MadMex said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some of mine past and present:
> ...


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

houston said:


> Stop the press! What is this tasty watch?


. Thanks A Steinhart limited edition gmt. From gnomon. 
https://www.gnomonwatches.com/colle...ucts/ocean-1-gmt-premium-blue-ceramic-limited


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunburst is awesome.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, beautiful watch!



phubbard said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Deep Blue NATO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great blues today folks 

I'm going with the Lawless 40


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Lume included


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers (Feb 13, 2019)

Feynman Cove


----------



## rOGERB (Nov 15, 2008)

Although one I guess is more of a Wader than a Diver!
R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP period Blue Amphibian


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More water









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

I sometimes forget this is blue too.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Just in, Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko 'Samurai' STO Black PVD SRPD09K1


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellooo😄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Arrived this morning so <1 day old to me. I bought used but it's as new since it came w/a receipt date 1/9/20. It has exceeded my expectations. This is a quick iPhone photo before the bracelet has been sized. More to follow. And now to sell off a few lesser models


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

dglsjhan said:


> Arrived this morning so <1 day old to me. I bought used but it's as new since it came w/a receipt date 1/9/20. It has exceeded my expectations. This is a quick iPhone photo before the bracelet has been sized. More to follow. And now to sell off a few lesser models


Wow that dial is really something special

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dglsjhan said:


> Arrived this morning so <1 day old to me. I bought used but it's as new since it came w/a receipt date 1/9/20. It has exceeded my expectations. This is a quick iPhone photo before the bracelet has been sized. More to follow. And now to sell off a few lesser models


That particular color combo is stunning! Wish I could wear that size...


----------



## nevis (May 8, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


Really like the tan strap with white stitching...where that from?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth blue today:-!😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

I thought 43.5 mm would be way to big for me. I've got a 7" wrist and figured 42 mm was about as big as I could go. The dial is large but the case and lugs fit a smaller wrist surprising well. And I'm not the only one who thinks this as there are many reviews about this. So I think the 39.5 may be a bit too small for me. That said, I think one midway between the two would be great - 41.5mm. I have an Orient Ray @ 41.5 and it's good. I recently sold an Oris Sixty-Five @ 42mm as it wore big - mostly the lug to lug I think. Loved the dial though.



mui.richard said:


> That particular color combo is stunning! Wish I could wear that size...


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue bronzo









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Something a little left-field arrived today as a new beater...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I threw comfortable "Plain Jane" on this afternoon:


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

catlike said:


> I threw comfortable "Plain Jane" on this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 14852033


Seldom seen in the forums. That's a beauty:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄 Saturday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great Blues  today folks!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a Blessed Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Livewithhope (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Vanguard Monday Blues


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

A few days old but just sized the bracelet. And then the sun came out. Love it


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Aevig Huldra









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

H2O Orca bronzo









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

NTH Deep Six DevilRay LE

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko 62MAS reproduction in blue

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Nethuns Sub Abyss 300 bronze

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Pro Titanium

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Borealis Sea Hawk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Steinhart North Sea LE

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster II

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

TSAO Torsk









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Kalmar 2 turquoise









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> H2o Kalmar 2 turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

I really like turquoise dials. I didn't know you had that one. 

You need to make sure the sunburst blue doesn't always steal the spotlight


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko Monster Tuna/Baby Tuna PADI edition.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That H20 in turquoise is spectacular.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blew


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> I really like turquoise dials. I didn't know you had that one.
> 
> You need to make sure the sunburst blue doesn't always steal the spotlight


Thanks boatswain. This was a trade/swap effectuated just yesterday so the novelty/honeymoon phase is on!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Arrived today!

Dig it!


























Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful watch. I think I've probably asked this before, but which model is this?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful watch. I think I've probably asked this before, but which model is this?


Thanks and It's the SPB053.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## williamcr (Feb 26, 2018)

Sd42's and blue Khuraburi









Verstuurd vanaf mijn G8141 met Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

hard to tell but it is blue....


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Raven Endeavour in Celadon aka a Tiffany Blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Deep Blue Master 1000 Blue Sandstone. Jubilee bracelet (pin/collar but not the Seiko system, tough to size). Big and heavy.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nananananan Batman!








Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC02082.jpg


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I want bubble sapphire and blue dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> I want bubble sapphire and blue dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that sunburst blue looks even better than usual in those pics


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The turquoise , H2o kalmar 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> The turquoise , H2o kalmar 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light dial and dark bezel just pop this looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)




----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Caribbean blue zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bctimekeeper (Feb 2, 2020)

Always been a fan of watches with a blue face! Just looks very clean


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😊Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼

Akrone K-02 on the wrist:-!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smitten with the SKX007 bubble dome sapphire/blue mod









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More SKX007 mod









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Trying it on a bracelet...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Smitten with the SKX007 bubble dome sapphire/blue mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Where is the dial from?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

houston said:


> Very nice. Where is the dial from?


Via eBay... seller name prime_collection out of the phillipines

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More seiko SKX007 mod on strapcode/big bubble dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uscgmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Seiko samurai









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Left wrist still out of commission so on my right.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_3242.jpg


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

carbon_dragon said:


> Left wrist still out of commission so on my right.
> View attachment 14892707


That's a really cool dial. It reminds me of the fiber optics ceilings in Rolls Royces.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Venture walk









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😃😊😁Saturday ✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Citizen BN00151-09L


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Spinnaker Piccard


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Recent arrival.
dP


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> Recent arrival.
> dP


Congrats on that beauty


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on super engineer bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Light blue raven Endeavour














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Abalone Shell diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue Abalone Shell diver.
> View attachment 14901295
> 
> 
> View attachment 14901297


Very fun!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you, I'm certainly enjoying it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o tiburon , tuesday














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

I can't catch that pastel blue colour. Beautiful watch, wearable although has 52mm L2L (7-inch wrist)









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Thought I'd reset the bronze and come back in a year...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nesoni said:


> I can't catch that pastel blue colour. Beautiful watch, wearable although has 52mm L2L (7-inch wrist)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely!

I really like that eterna and I have eyed up the black version.

Is it new for you?


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I really like that eterna and I have eyed up the black version.
> 
> Is it new for you?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-eterna-you-wearing-today-5065521-21.html#post51094637

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy ��Wednesday ��✌������. One of the better blue dial watches in my collection. A keeper for me����


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fumigating blue






View attachment 14905867


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 14906059
View attachment 14906061


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Here’s one of mine.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This blue tiburon is getting a lot of wrist time this week




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Hamtun Kraken









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## Hands Soslo (Jul 24, 2018)

Blumo at work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Gold & Blue


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hands Soslo said:


> Blumo at work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 

Makes me miss my first gen blumo.

I've been pondering getting another for a little bit here.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Blue Ball


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Blue Ball


Lmao. Great watch


----------



## sokard (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Blue Ball


I think that may be my favourite Ball, due to its simplicity.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Deleted...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1421.jpg


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok amphibian 









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

This one is my current blue faced diver.

Thanks.


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Just trying to open my eyes. Good morning to all blue divers









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

PX-15


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## AlexB24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lorier Neptune in Blue on a Phoenix Admiralty Grey Nato. Photos taken a couple of weeks ago on a Beneteau 45 we chartered in the BVI.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue Monster









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

New Seiko King Turtle with a Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

However, it doesn't make me _feel_ blue... :-!

https://www.nixon.com/us/en/descender-sport/A960.html?dwvar_A960_color=1258#q=descender&start=1


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Kalmar 2 turquoise














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Seiko skj kinetic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Maximus84 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14940249


I've never been one to want a Tudor, but that matte blue effect just really looks good. Nice watch indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Piccard


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JunkerJorge said:


> View attachment 14944003


That Seiko shark turtle has an awesome face/dial. 
I am going to get one soon!
Please share with me which blue bracelet is that?
It seems like it works well with the watch. Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JunkerJorge said:


> View attachment 14944003


That Seiko shark turtle has an awesome face/dial. 
I am going to get one soon!
Please share with me which blue bracelet is that?
It seems like it works well with the watch. Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

canyon56 said:


> View attachment 14929295


That Seiko Pepsi turtle is awesome! 
(very creative picture angle too, btw)
I have one myself, and it is currently my favorite watch!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

rkb said:


> New Seiko King Turtle with a Crown and Buckle Chevron NATO.
> View attachment 14931701


I love the dial...not sure how I feel about the magnifier. How do YOU find the magnifier?
It's quite large and different. Could you share a few more pictures of it AND how you have gotten used to it/like it?
I'll be getting this Seiko shark turtle soon and want to hear more about this magnifier version first.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sirjohnk said:


> View attachment 14933885


How are you liking this watch? I've been looking at the (dare I say it on this thread) black version of this watch.
It seems very special inside and out. But I would like to hear from someone's real experience with this watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zeros Mako II midnight blue bronze:-!🙂✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Ok !









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1845-Edit.jpg


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> How are you liking this watch? I've been looking at the (dare I say it on this thread) black version of this watch.
> It seems very special inside and out. But I would like to hear from someone's real experience with this watch.


i think that the quality of the watch case, dial and bracelet (w. quick release!) at this price point is amazing; challenges Omega SMP300. The question is whether you can love the design and the branding. And for me, i'm not sure the blue color is 100% what I was hoping for. The black is likely a safer choice; I just have so may like that already....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

My custom blue one


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Gone but not forgotten.

SOH46


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue dial


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1715-Edit.jpg


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14955721


I LOVE this one


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14955721


I LOVE this one


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

MONVMENTVM said:


> View attachment 14957095


Wow... I am speechless, it is a beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 blue "Navy" dial


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

My 'Reef Blue' Irukandji...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Switching between these two all day long with a third blue arriving tomorrow


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

His quartz brother









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

epezikpajoow said:


> His quartz brother
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean his quartz younger brother!!! Mines quartz too!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really appreciate full 60 minute bezels







More of a sailor's watch as it has no dive bezel, it is 200m WR


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Really appreciate full 60 minute bezels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Kontiki will always be a favorite


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Christopher Ward absolutely nailed it with that shade of blue. Awesome.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🙂Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56898;Sunday&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;✌&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> View attachment 14970715


Nice sunburst and very cool color matching date wheel


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's the new blue. I like it a lot but Seiko's qc issues really turn me off from the brand for the price. Does the best lume I've experience and perfect timekeeping after 18 hours make up for the misaligned chapter ring? Depends who you are. I'm considering a SBDC053 instead because the uneven application of the 065's sunburst, although cool at first, seems sort of gimmicky since the edges will _always_ be black. I'm also considering a polished Squale 1521 because that has a real nice and even sunburst. If it was in this price range the Oris Clean Ocean would be a my clear choice, but that one's out of my league.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> Nice sunburst and very cool color matching date wheel


Thank you???


----------



## c.hanninen (Sep 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaomil (Dec 26, 2017)

Some of my blues...


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

The face on this guy looks rather black, but I assure you it is blue. Surprisingly good watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 03-23 full.jpg


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Smurf dial


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😊Tuesday pm✌🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Leo72 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hydroconquest automatic 41 mm. 🌞


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My only Blue, Deep Blue ProTac and Casio MDV106 Duro


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MercifulFate said:


> That Kontiki will always be a favorite


Absolutely!


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Wrong thread, don't see a delete option.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


I've got this incoming in 40mm. Your pictures comparing it next to the Omega Seamaster pro really helped in that decision!



boatswain said:


>


Love this...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Current fav. 
OP39


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker.

If you are seeking the minimalist path I'd argue against blue dial watches as you will constantly be buying new straps to match up with your blue dial ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Sucba Dude


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

MercifulFate said:


> I've got this incoming in 40mm. Your pictures comparing it next to the Omega Seamaster pro really helped in that decision!


Glad that helped. Do post pictures of it in the c60 thread when it arrives!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute 75th Anniversary


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Freshly installed sapphire.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I too just got freshly installed sapphire! Why seiko insists on that hardplex I'll never understand.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Freshly installed sapphire.


How much does the sapphire change the look?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the 50 Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

DH 1970...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Piccard


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Rojote said:


> Piccard


Beautiful. Says titanium however looks bronze. Who makes this one?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby 

Showing some of its many looks.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Red PeeKay said:


> Beautiful. Says titanium however looks bronze. Who makes this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Ah... found it... most interesting. Shame they don't make it in bronze... I'd be all over like ants on a doughnut!

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/piccard

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Red PeeKay said:


> Rojote said:
> 
> 
> > Piccard
> ...


It has a gold dlc/pvd over the titanium. Spinnaker is the micro brand. Thank you!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Red PeeKay said:


> Red PeeKay said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. Says titanium however looks bronze. Who makes this one?
> ...


Yeah it would be super heavy in bronze or stainless with the huge sapphire. It is my most comfortable big watch I own at only 159 grams. Helson 304 grams and Ecozilla on bracelet at 280 grams for reference. ?.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trying to brighten up a grey quarantine day with my go to summer watch


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Just arrived


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Waiting for the Arkone C-02 to arrive eventually:


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

You can see the last day when I wore my last aquization. Bloody Covid19, whole family working from home and didn't have a time to "introduce, present and explain" Eterna to wife. Now, in the carantin with all restriction, it will be a little bit hard to do that. So I should wait the end of pandemia supouse .....









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Honeymoon...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## rOGERB (Nov 15, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

blue @ gold Piccard


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

So blue in the sun!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Blue Deep Blue


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Got this one from eBay. First watch I had to remove ALL the links to make it fit, though if I find it too tight they also provide a half link I can put back in. Many this watch could have fit Godzilla with all the links in. Simple pin bracelet. Sellita SW200-1 I think. Blue mother of pearl is very nice. Very accurate so far.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Four blue Seikos 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Strap change...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jahciple (Sep 3, 2019)

rOGERB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's reference number on this one? I like this color instead of the blue and white version.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## timeisnow (Feb 3, 2016)

150m









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Docrwm said:


>


Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca torpedo with blue inner














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Whatever else people say about Oris, they sure know how to make a dial.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

ofted42 said:


> Whatever else people say about Oris, they sure know how to make a dial.
> View attachment 15043369


Congrats on your Oris Aquis and the great pic! Is that their standard blue dial with black bezel or one of their limited editions? TIA and enjoy it in the best of health!

EDIT: Believe I found my answer from another post of yours... it's the Clipperton. I thought it looked even better than their standard blue dial!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

This one's been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

I love the blue in this Seiko turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands Soslo (Jul 24, 2018)

Hmmm, looks like Happy Hour!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

boatswain said:


>


Stunning. How do you like it?

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cghorr01 said:


> Stunning. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my LG V50


Absolutely love it 

My favourite blue dial hands down and overall great watch in quality. The dial has a lot of different looks depending on lighting and viewing angles which makes it very engaging. At the same time I never find it too intense or flashy. Which is hard to do in a sunburst.

I did a review around these parts that does a pretty deep dive on it if you want more thoughts.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Some great looking blue dials guys.

Thought I'd throw this guy on some sailcloth.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Absolutely love it
> 
> My favourite blue dial hands down and overall great watch in quality. The dial has a lot of different looks depending on lighting and viewing angles which makes it very engaging. At the same time I never find it too intense or flashy. Which is hard to do in a sunburst.
> 
> I did a review around these parts that does a pretty deep dive on it if you want more thoughts.


Definitely interested to know more!

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning watch🥱🥱🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Literally too much time on my hands...

Straight end jubilee








Curved end oyster








Navy blue tropic








Baby blue silicon


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

Loving the blue on this one









SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Cheers 









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cghorr01 said:


> Definitely interested to know more!
> 
> Sent from my LG V50












https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boatswain-reviews-tourby-lawless-40-blue-4933603.html#post48670083


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

audio.bill said:


> Congrats on your Oris Aquis and the great pic! Is that their standard blue dial with black bezel or one of their limited editions? TIA and enjoy it in the best of health!
> 
> EDIT: Believe I found my answer from another post of yours... it's the Clipperton. I thought it looked even better than their standard blue dial!


Exactly right, it's the Clipperton. Been my daily wearer for almost a year and a half now, just recently started losing wrist time to my Damasko DC66 while at home. Still the daily desk diver though. I've come close to selling it a few times because I thought I'd found something better but could never get myself to do it. Just about perfect in every way, and that dial never gets old.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Absolutely love this one!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I am Blue...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The islander. Perfect for timing boiling eggs
View attachment 15050595








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> The islander. Perfect for timing boiling eggs
> View attachment 15050595
> View attachment 15050597
> 
> ...


The best use for the dive bezel.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

Balticus









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> The best use for the dive bezel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Indeed!








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I always wanted a blue diver to match my kitchen sponge








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

My one and only blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of my Blues brothers😊🖖🏼


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II w/ Hirsch Robby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2 at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 15057301


Very beautiful, I love it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new Tiger Concept


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

locky2807 said:


> View attachment 15058225


I hope HELM considers a blue Komodo. would love to see them in this thread. =)

and i don't think anyone has been crazy enough to try a... Khuramodo... or Komodaburi dial swap haha.


----------



## olv2905 (May 20, 2013)

Citizen Orca on titanium bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Seacraft Chrono 









and something a little different Turbine Diver spinnin'









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15061953


I've got a yellow isofrane knock off coming if the UK ever ends the shelter in place. Planning on using with this blue watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> I've got a yellow isofrane knock off coming if the UK ever ends the shelter in place. Planning on using with this blue watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this one also...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't get much blue-er than this


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A12


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko SKX009 mod...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## loganben (Apr 30, 2017)

Straton Sycro 44mm w/ NE88 🤗


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just arrived Islander ISL-19 Pepsi Diver!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Same watch in a different light...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Endeavour














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Naval Infrantry /Морская пехота России»


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Naval Infrantry /Морская пехота России»

View attachment 15074131


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian «Naval Infrantry /Морская пехота России»
> 
> View attachment 15074131


Haven't seen this dial before. Is it a new design? Looks good.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Dupe post, please delete.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

They both see a lot of wrist time...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Spinnaker


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very blue Vostok Amphibian


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Some Baltic Aquascaphe goodness. It is also one of my favourite watches to photograph.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on this one...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## RobFrost (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

RobFrost said:


> View attachment 15091295


So simple but so good

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sorry, not a diver. But a really great blue dial anyway.....!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

Triton Subphotique!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

I can't find a strap or bracelet this doesn't look good on...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This just in. Undone x Simple Union Limited Edition Bronze


----------



## watchadvisor (May 5, 2020)

Hello all, 
My name is Sarah and I'm new to this forum. 
I've been scuba diving with my husband since a while now, and as I am the watch lover in the couple... I'm kind of "suggesting" watches ! 
What's about the last one ??! I'm crazy about the Diver deep dive by Ulysse Nardin

Have all a nice day,

XX


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

The textured, Asian-inspired California dial deserves a closer look


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing this today.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Blue skies and tailwinds on a gentle Thursday


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Re-post, apologies


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The islander














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Ice blue dial with navy blue ADPT nato strap.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray -Deep Six








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Hmmm, what's different


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SRPA83J PADI blue


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

This one is a bit of a chameleon. Depending on the light it can be bright blue with a slight sunburst effect or it can appear black.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW ..








Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

same blue, different moods


----------



## Ishtar (May 10, 2020)

Classics 









Envoyé de mon BBB100-2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SQUALE 60 ATMOS 
















*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 2














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> Raven venture
> View attachment 15119357
> View attachment 15119359
> 
> ...


Looks great. Makes me want to put the bracelet back on mine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


How are you enjoy the mako so far?

Is the dial colour fun to strap match with or tricky?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue gold Piccard Titanium


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> How are you enjoy the mako so far?
> 
> Is the dial colour fun to strap match with or tricky?


Loving this one!  And having a lot of fun mixing and matching.  . Lots of possibilities, in my mind. 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Loving this one!  And having a lot of fun mixing and matching.  . Lots of possibilities, in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were definitely the man for the job.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

....









Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Samurai


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

U


Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow - very, 
very nice collection


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


'Nuff said. ;-)


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Yup - close the book. Damn....


Time Seller;51706801
said:


> 'Nuff said. ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Ready to dive


----------



## Hands Soslo (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## matt.craigslist.555 (Apr 24, 2019)

Pepsi Seiko Samurai with Blue waffle dial. 
Keeping it company is a Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys---------------Seiko King Turtle*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Low end, high smile value, self build.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`1


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Mid 90's blue...










Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Pretty subtle but it is blue.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Blue face you said.....









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Oris Sixty Five "Bi-Co" on Crown & Buckle Royal/Harvest Chevron strap for the warm weather today.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Tourby
> 
> Showing some of its many looks.


Wow, that last one is awesome!


----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Phoibos PY007B.*


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Two more. Seiko SBDC055 and Accurist 7327.*


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 15148173
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks like an everyday beater ..


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

PredatorGanaz said:


> This looks like an everyday beater ..


I have had it for years and it has served that role at times. Also it is my beach/ocean watch. He has earned his scars!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Borealis Olisipo


----------



## rainbowbattlekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey all, not sure if this is the right thread for this but

can anyone recommend me a decent blue-faced (sunburst?) water-resistant watch like <$100?

i used to have a vostok scuba dude and loved it, but i stupidly kept it on in a hottub without thinking a couple summers ago oof. i want to get a replacement but those watches are a little too scarce so like, hunting on ebay is a little exhausting, and with older ones I don't know how much to trust the water-resistance. And the new scuba dudes don't have the same gorgeous sunburst dial color, which was one of the main things that appealed to me initially. including a picture for reference.

but basically i just want something with basically a similar look. Not really a watch expert or anything so i don't need anything FANCY or whatever.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Yobokies modded


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rainbowbattlekid said:


> Hey all, not sure if this is the right thread for this but
> 
> can anyone recommend me a decent blue-faced (sunburst?) water-resistant watch like <$100?
> 
> ...


Maybe check out the Orient Ray 2. Second hand it looks like they fall into that price bracket.

Good luck!

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/products/faa02005d9


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

rainbowbattlekid said:


> Hey all, not sure if this is the right thread for this but
> 
> can anyone recommend me a decent blue-faced (sunburst?) water-resistant watch like <$100?
> 
> ...


I don't have a great recommendation but you should start a thread in the affordable forum, F71. You will get a good response and have lots of options.


----------



## rainbowbattlekid (Feb 10, 2015)

Ah thanks will do. Also googling I found the Seiko SNZH53 which looks like the right vibe, plus if i can get like the kanji day/date thing that kinda gets some of the lite kitsch factor i liked in the vostok. it's a little over $100 but wouldn't terribly mind at that price point i think.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBDC053


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Blue n bronze combi


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mako







Deep Blue Abalone







MAS Irukandji







Citizen Promaster


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

I have owned a lot of blue-faced divers, but this shade might be my favorite. Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

GregBe said:


> I have owned a lot of blue-faced divers, but this shade might be my favorite. Sinn U1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big fan of this piece


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Spinnaker Amalfi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More jota tennis














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## d13avo (May 9, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Re: I got the blues... Show us your Blue Faced Divers Watches


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida A12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> More jota tennis
> View attachment 15173095
> View attachment 15173097
> 
> ...


What type of watch is that? It looks very nice.
Is it over $700? That's pretty much my self-imposed limit.
Thanks


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZORETTO sells jotas for around $650 when there is no holiday discount.

https://www.zoretto-watches.com/product-page/jota-blue-dial








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

RustyBin5 said:


>


Very interesting concept of diving watch . 
But no matter what, beautiful watch

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received Squale from last week...


----------



## securitygeek (Nov 12, 2016)

Blue Monday


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

blue - after patina)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15175127


How do you like this watch? I'm thinking of getting this c60 mk3 in black 42.
But I want to hear from some real people who have experience with watches and specifically with this watch.
I think the ink black looks beautiful. But I want to know how it wears, how it feels, the quality, etc.
Whatever you can share will be helpful. Thank you.
--
Also, I'm interested to know, because I normally average about $400 for my watches, 
so this is a stretch at around $700 on sale.
I want to convince myself either that it is worth it...or that it isn't.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Nesoni said:


> Very interesting concept of diving watch .
> But no matter what, beautiful watch
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm stretching it a bit but it's got marine in the name it's blue and the strap is made of fish


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Bam!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

securitygeek said:


> Blue Monday


that's a nice looking watch...and STRAP.
please share the details...and how you like it.
I have the padi pepsi turtle that I love.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Venture




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Blue Dot Monster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> How do you like this watch? I'm thinking of getting this c60 mk3 in black 42.
> But I want to hear from some real people who have experience with watches and specifically with this watch.
> I think the ink black looks beautiful. But I want to know how it wears, how it feels, the quality, etc.
> Whatever you can share will be helpful. Thank you.
> ...


Fantastic watch, one that with a few strap options you think could be a "only watch" at a push.

Finish is right up there with Omega, and the new case style makes the watch feel even slimmer, which for a 60atm WR is amazing.

Mine is running currently 15 secs slow after about 2 weeks, and was only +1spd out of the box, so very accurate as well.

This is my 4th CW and is the best by miles.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today it's on a rubber expander but may stick the bracelet back on later.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Fantastic watch, one that with a few strap options you think could be a "only watch" at a push.
> 
> Finish is right up there with Omega, and the new case style makes the watch feel even slimmer, which for a 60atm WR is amazing.
> 
> ...


WHAT a response! WOW. I knew I was asking the right person. Thank you for that great, detailed answer to my questions. That makes me a lot more confident about getting this mk3 black 42...when they next have their BIGGEST sale. I signed up for their email list, but can you tell me when their biggest sale is approximately? And how much it is? I heard it might be in July or in late December. 
And I heard that there is a $175 off sale, that would put it at $720 with the bracelet. I'm wondering if there is ever an even bigger sale, that would put it under $700 (around $650)? Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> WHAT a response! WOW. I knew I was asking the right person. Thank you for that great, detailed answer to my questions. That makes me a lot more confident about getting this mk3 black 42...when they next have their BIGGEST sale. I signed up for their email list, but can you tell me when their biggest sale is approximately? And how much it is? I heard it might be in July or in late December.
> And I heard that there is a $175 off sale, that would put it at $720 with the bracelet. I'm wondering if there is ever an even bigger sale, that would put it under $700 (around $650)? Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


To be honest in their annual sale they will mainly out the models that are not selling well, so it's unlikeley you will pick up their best selling watch at a huge discount, least that is in my UK based experience.

My advice is use the £100 off code which is currently running and get one now.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> And I heard that there is a $175 off sale, that would put it at $720 with the bracelet. I'm wondering if there is ever an even bigger sale, that would put it under $700 (around $650)? Thank you for sharing your experience with me.


Buy it from the Australian site: 1185 AUD - 170 (170SUN20 discount code) = 1015 AUD = 690 USD (per the Visa Currency Exchange Calculator). Assuming you have a card that doesn't charge for any foreign transaction fees, you'll be at below $700.

The big sale that you're referring to is a myth. Unless you're camped out in front of a computer all day and ready to buy within 3 seconds, they'll be gone before you realize they're even running a sale

They also offer almost-new items but those get sold out fairly quickly too. Another option is to buy used, which is more realistic to get one at the < $650 range.

Good luck!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

househalfman said:


> Buy it from the Australian site: 1185 AUD - 170 (170SUN20 discount code) = 1015 AUD = 690 USD (per the Visa Currency Exchange Calculator). Assuming you have a card that doesn't charge for any foreign transaction fees, you'll be at below $700.
> 
> The big sale that you're referring to is a myth. Unless you're camped out in front of a computer all day and ready to buy within 3 seconds, they'll be gone before you realize they're even running a sale
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT idea! Thank you. Please give me the correct, working link to their Australian website. 
I tried 2 or 3 variations of co.au and com.au and nothing seems to work.

I understand what you are saying about the BIG deal myth...catching it super-fast or slightly used.
But is the $175 off also a myth? 
Someone told me that was a discount they got. I just can't remember who told me that.

I have a credit card with no foreign transaction fees (an essential feature, since I travel a lot...at least before this CRAZINESS).
So, if this is the best deal they ever offer on their Australian website, and you can give me the correct website address,
and they offer free shipping to the U.S. then I think I'll buy it, and have this beauty under $700. Thanks so much.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> This is a GREAT idea! Thank you. Please give me the correct, working link to their Australian website.
> I tried 2 or 3 variations of co.au and com.au and nothing seems to work.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about the BIG deal myth...catching it super-fast or slightly used.
> ...


Just scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and select AUD like so...










Do note that you don't get charged until they start preparing your order for shipping. Meaning they'll use the exchange rate at that time, not at the time you placed your order. So depending on when they ship your order and how the AUD is performing vs USD at that time, you could actually pay more (or to be fair, possibly less also).

I believe I got mine at the beginning of this year at $680 off their like-new items (probably returns from the holidays purchasers) so that's more than a $175 discount. They don't last very long though so you gotta be quick.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

househalfman said:


> Just scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page and select AUD like so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this Australian tip. Do you know for how long Christopher Ward is offering this Australian discount code?
Do I have until the end of June (like I think the American discount code is good for)?
I'm asking because I have bought 3 watches already this month, and would prefer to wait until the end of the month, when it will already be on a new month's credit card statement. My family already thinks I'm nuts, and I don't want to give them any more ammunition! 
Also, the AUD has steadily been going up this month against the dollar (USD). Hopefully, waiting a few weeks, will give it a chance to settle back down. Thanks again for trying to help me actually get this beautiful watch under $700...which is my self-imposed limit.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Those discount codes normally expire about the same time regardless of the region, but I'm sure you can ask their support service and they can tell you precisely when their current promotion will expire.

I remember that the AUD dipped so low over a month ago for 3-4 days (so low that you probably could've gotten the c60 for ~600 USD, don't quote me on that but suffice it to say that it was stupid low) but if you don't need the watch right now (I mean, who needs a watch anyway?) I would probably wait.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The CW bracelet is great, and worth paying the extra for when buying new.

It offers good quality and a glidelock adjustment giving you +1 link adjustment in hot weather.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Does this count?























Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Oris Aquis.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven venture Saturday morning




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Some blues....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kakofonyx said:


> Some blues....


Wow. Very cool picture.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Very cool picture.


Thanks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite blue.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 15191151
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the strap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I couldn't shake the UTS out of my mind and finally just decided to go for it.

It certainly has wrist presence!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


> Some blues....


The "lazy Susan" of watches??. Great collection. I gather you don't like ss bracelets:-d


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

BP 38mm. 😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> The "lazy Susan" of watches. Great collection. I gather you don't like ss bracelets:-d


Thanks. You gathered right!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

My blue mini turtle is -1.5 spd when worn and +1.5 spd off wrist overnight (dial up on nightstand). So essentially +0 spd over 24 hrs, not bad for a 4R36!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Kakofonyx said:


>


Your pic of the Magrette is stunning.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Kakofonyx said:


>


Love the Magrette Waterman!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

EPK said:


> Your pic of the Magrette is stunning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! 



atlbbqguy said:


> Love the Magrette Waterman!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a beauty in its own rights.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


> Some blues....


what an eye candy! better yet, an eye cake.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> what an eye candy! better yet, an eye cake.


Thanks!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Daily Double!

What is Jeopardy!?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Samurai Blue Lagoon today, currently getting the most wrist time.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New Samurai for me as well, I think these are pretty underrated, really liking this one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> New Samurai for me as well, I think these are pretty underrated, really liking this one
> 
> View attachment 15208343


Such a great dial!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Aragon Parma 2 and Heitis Okeanos Explorer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Kakofonyx said:


>


So sharp. First time I discovered/seeing this automatic Swiss from traser

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> So sharp. First time I discovered/seeing this automatic Swiss from traser
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

GG +-1 second a day or so they say ... amazing for a micro brand









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota 1st gen blue














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

W1


----------



## ems328i (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca blue sunburst wrapped in bronze case




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More....




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this
View attachment 15230897








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Steely, icy blue.










And shades of blue.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Party time Beotches!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Tungum. Ever so bright and blue!


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

One year anniversary with this blue. 



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The honeymoon continues









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Titanium Blues


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂😊😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The date looks "weird" to me in the 4 or 5 position.
I like it at the 3 or 6 a whole lot better.
But these are beautiful watches.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> The date looks "weird" to me in the 4 or 5 position.
> I like it at the 3 or 6 a whole lot better.
> But these are beautiful watches.


Thanks. I too prefer 3,6 or none at all. But when I tried the FF at an AD, the date did not overpower the dial. It was so unobtrusive unless you looked closely:-!.

Cheers🖖🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 2


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Been a beater of mine for about a year. Have banged it 10 times over the year and have no scratches or dings in the class kr bezel at all. Some on the bottome of the braclet/clasp but thats it. 

Love this fella.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Turtle mod for morning














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I love this turtle blue/black, maybe a next alternative to my seiko padi


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Last month I owned zero blue faced watches.....uhhh....bought three! Bulova 666 is on deck today. The middle one...the other two are Spinnakers. Bradner & Fleuss.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is mine today....


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Interestingly, my blue watches have the best lume too :


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Tuesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15238753


Beautiful picture...beautiful watch!
---
It looks like you have quite a nice collection (from your signature).

My question is: how do you like the Zelos Mako2?
I've been thinking about maybe getting a Mako...
probably the new 4 when it comes out, or an excellent condition 3.
Thank you.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiburon Tuesday on bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Pennybags78 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Yema Superman Lagoon


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

roberev said:


> Yema Superman Lagoon
> 
> View attachment 15247497
> 
> View attachment 15247503


Looks really good on that perlon


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale Vintage Master


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Arrived first to the tennis game and good sport to be distant from each other




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

This one just arrived.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue at the beach


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

50% blue-green and 50% green-blue...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just so happens, I'm wearing the same from a Canadian watchmaker.

Happy Canada Day???✌???


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

This one took a while to grow on me but I get it now









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Waah


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Custom.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

My newest watch, a 42mm Armida A1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

brandon\ said:


>


That 2nd picture is GORGEOUS. Is this a mod? What did you do to it?
I bought the standard one:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15328973
> 
> 
> Custom.


Looks great! Custom WHAT if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

I


watchman600 said:


> Looks great! Custom WHAT if you don't mind me asking?


It was a Parnis with a broken GMT-movement 😉
Now it's a 8215 inside, blue dial without logo, aftermarket RLX-bracelet and -bezel insert😘


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

My Yema quartz next to its other 39mm siblings









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Looks great!, beatifull Yema ?


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> That 2nd picture is GORGEOUS. Is this a mod? What did you do to it?
> I bought the standard one:


This: CT229 - Chapter Ring (4 Options) - SRP Turtle | Seiko Mods | Crystaltimes USA. And this: CT072 - Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - SRP Turtle + | Seiko Mods | Crystaltimes USA.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

My Mini Turtle


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Love the original Mako more every year, I think it's three years and counting


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Hydroconquest has


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

PONTVS Fonderia Navale Stella









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it's blue


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

I know it's blue.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

I reckon it's blue
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

The Oris goes from royal blue to navy depending on the light.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SRPA83J1









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Seiko Blumo










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

...


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A dark blue














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Aqua blue Helson on 22mm rubber strap


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve0 said:


> ...
> View attachment 15335469


Nice shot! I like how it's playing tricks to the eye making the dial seem not perfectly circular!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

MasWatches Irukandji


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

xernanyo said:


> Nice shot! I like how it's playing tricks to the eye making the dial seem not perfectly circular!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Spinnaker Bradner arrived the same day as my Bulova 666 Snorkel Oceanographer. Boy is it a tough call as to which goes on the wrist. The Bradner has got some way good eye candy appeal with all the stuff going on under the crystal. Starting with the crystal - the drop curve edges do all kinds of funky good distortions to the internal bezel numbers and indices. Sunlight plays all kinds of tricks with the dial coloration. Indoors, it looks dark blue with a slight sunburst. Outside - whoa! Same for the hands. The finish on them appears to be prismatic or something. The color bounces from brass to gold to antique bronze, copper and back again all with a flick of the wrist. It's checking EVERY box I ever wanted in a watch...well if it had Seiko Monster Lume...but only my Seikos have that...sigh. Looks like a Super Compressor with the dual crown. Beads of Rice bracelet seals the deal for me. I would buy another and mostly likely will ( in another color though) . This is my second Spinnaker this year. The Blue Fleuss is also VERY decent at $175. Enough blab, I'm pleased as punch to say the least. And yeah, I love the Triple Six in blue and orange, too!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

That blue dial making a rare appearance today


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Earring my only blue watch today: zodiac 53 Skin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A non diver pilot blue monchard on hirsch now part of the lineup




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One my favored babies














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Really do like this one, but that date window? Why? Would pick up a no date bronze in a heart beat.... sigh

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Is this enough blue?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jenny Caribbean 300 in the Caribbean last September.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steve0 said:


> Thanks! The Spinnaker Bradner arrived the same day as my Bulova 666 Snorkel Oceanographer. Boy is it a tough call as to which goes on the wrist. The Bradner has got some way good eye candy appeal with all the stuff going on under the crystal. Starting with the crystal - the drop curve edges do all kinds of funky good distortions to the internal bezel numbers and indices. Sunlight plays all kinds of tricks with the dial coloration. Indoors, it looks dark blue with a slight sunburst. Outside - whoa! Same for the hands. The finish on them appears to be prismatic or something. The color bounces from brass to gold to antique bronze, copper and back again all with a flick of the wrist. It's checking EVERY box I ever wanted in a watch...well if it had Seiko Monster Lume...but only my Seikos have that...sigh. Looks like a Super Compressor with the dual crown. Beads of Rice bracelet seals the deal for me. I would buy another and mostly likely will ( in another color though) . This is my second Spinnaker this year. The Blue Fleuss is also VERY decent at $175. Enough blab, I'm pleased as punch to say the least. And yeah, I love the Triple Six in blue and orange, too!


It reminded me of a certain Salvador Dali painting... Wear it and enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

xernanyo said:


> It reminded me of a certain Salvador Dali painting... Wear it and enjoy it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Right on! The Persistence of Memory - S. Dali, 1931


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here you go...😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Rolling with Spinnakers this week...The Fleuss...modded with Double Dome AR coated Sapphire crystal vs flat OEM + Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O dress orca polished














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Monster...save the oceans.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

magpie215 said:


> Monster...save the oceans.


That's a great looking monster!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

With Cyclops = One Eyed Sea Monster!


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Turtle with a wart


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another blue😬😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

kit7 said:


> View attachment 15340735
> 
> Turtle with a wart


LMAO!!😂😅😆😁🤪love it!


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Air diving with the Spinnaker Fleuss. Happy Friday! Stay Safe, Stay Healthy!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

A blue cloudy sky reflected in a blue dial...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That's a GREAT picture. I love the colors. RED, WHITE, and BLUE.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That's a GREAT picture. I love the colors. RED, WHITE, and BLUE.


Thank you! Appreciate it!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


That looks great. What brand is that?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

NS1 said:


> That looks great. What brand is that?


Thank you! That's an Axios Ironclad (Deep Blue).


----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a diver but still


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Vanguard

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200716/5ae82ed9bf7480cdfed6bb5d6366ce88.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Good for your health.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, you don't see those Stepan's pieces very often around here.



dpap said:


> Not a diver but still


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A very dark blue bronze mini micro out of Lima, Peru














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SKX07 mod, with crystaltimes CT043 (6.5mm thick domed sapphire)




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Navy Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

There's one hiding in this shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite blue yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jacques Gudé said:


> There's one hiding in this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a solid quad!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Maranez Rawai brass









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Lollipop lollipop....


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_215.30.40.20.03.001 / GMWB5000G-2









_
_1521-026-BLR_


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

busch12 said:


> My favorite blue yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SUPER-BEAUTY.
Enjoy it. I think it might be one of my favorites too.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That's a solid quad!


Thanks, boatswain  ! Those are the four I wear most of any of my watches, to the point I'm finding myself thinking more and more seriously of moving the others on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on strapcode bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Whoa! What's the blue Doxa with the half-orange chapter ring? Is that a GMT?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The case on the C60 is really nice


----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

The blue dialed Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean from the weekend at the beach...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

MadMex said:


> Here's some of mine past and present:
> 
> Bochett Reef Ranger II
> 
> ...


Cant wait to add my photo here


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Jacques Gudé said:


> The blue dialed Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean from the weekend at the beach...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I would have kept my 750GMT Divingstar! D'oh!

Caribbean is a beautiful unit!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Wish I would have kept my 750GMT Divingstar! D'oh!
> 
> Caribbean is a beautiful unit!


Thanks!! Man, I love that Divingstar as well! I might try to hunt for that one, as well as the Pro, too. I won't hold my breath on either, though! It was hard enough to find a Doxa fan willing to part with this Caribbean Queen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## rebes (Jan 6, 2019)

My blue Seamaster Diver 300m


----------



## ArnoDeFrance (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m / blue suede strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Aragon Parma 2


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

My favorite blue dial on my favorite blue strap.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Morning vibes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

I still get mesmerized looking at this blue dial under direct sunlight...

Seiko SRPA83J1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue navy dial on blue suede strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

My latest blue watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I cannot get enough of this turquoise. .


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores v.2 prototype in Jamaica...










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

Blue GMT today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


How are you liking that one as it's a bit more funky in its overall design?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


nice detailed close-up picture...but I think you cut off 1/2 the watch.
Can we see a nice close-up picture of the whole watch, please?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice combo. I'm interested in hearing more about that interesting bracelet.
Is it comfortable? Where did you get it? etc. Thanks


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Crepas Megamatic big hands/blue face version...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> How are you liking that one as it's a bit more funky in its overall design?


I fell hard for this design when I tried on the prototype last year at the SF Windup. It was in a bronze case then and really stood out! 

This design is the best of both worlds for me because I'm addicted to 3 time zone GMT watches and this one also has the additional dive bezel functionality.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Nice combo. I'm interested in hearing more about that interesting bracelet.
> Is it comfortable? Where did you get it? etc. Thanks


Thanks, It's an Uncle Seiko beads of rice. Yes it's very comfy.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 and Kalmar 2, both on blue suede straps


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

It's only blue at night !








and white during the day .









Beanerds


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

And my new TechnoMarine, ' blue reef ' 200m diver ,







she is a beast but very well made .

Beanerds .


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

My latest addition


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Deep Blurple









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Smurf dial  LoL...


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin Blue in Jamaica.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> Smurf dial  LoL...
> 
> View attachment 15371806
> 
> ...




Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

beanerds said:


> And my new TechnoMarine, ' blue reef ' 200m diver ,
> View attachment 15370161
> she is a beast but very well made .
> 
> Beanerds .


Dude, this is SOOO nice that I opened up a new tab, so that I could see it enlarged!
WOW.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

docvail said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg[/IMG


This picture doesn't seem to show/open up. 
But I would like to see it...which is why I'm bothering to write.
When I opened the link in a new tab, it said:
This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
<Error>

```
BlobNotFound
```
<Message>The specified blob does not exist. RequestId:1b9bce3b-501e-0046-14b0-6656c6000000 Time:2020-07-30T20:35:12.1017119Z</Message>
</Error>


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

@watchman600 try this link https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15371538


This is a real beauty! It reminds me very much of a watch I own.
(nice band too...it matches well)
I love the colors (red, white, and blue):


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

nanuq said:


> @watchman600 try this link https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg


It still doesn't work, but thank you SO much for trying. It says:
This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.
<Error>

```
BlobNotFound
```
<Message>The specified blob does not exist. RequestId:505053ef-201e-0049-54b3-66bb30000000 Time:2020-07-30T20:51:13.1544406Z</Message>
</Error>


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Do you know what is SO weird...
the same picture DOES show up on a different thread called:
"what are you wearing redux"
Jamaica beach looks nice!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

nanuq said:


> @watchman600 try this link https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg


This is a copy of the link that opened on the what are you wearing redux thread,
and the super weird thing is that it is the exact same link that you said to try:


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200730/ffdf357f4e62e38d13e9fc401fc73dff.jpg



Try to explain that! Even when I click both links in this post...
yours doesn't work, while mine does! But I can't see any difference in the letters or numbers. Weird.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

It's raining ️ blue, hallelujah... it's raining blue...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Turtle power!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The TC-9 is back home in stainless this time




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

another blue turtle here....


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Yep, I know that it's a, ahem, homage, but what an outrageous bargain of a watch..........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is a blue-beauty with it "catching the light":


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Eye catching wave dial graduates from blue to black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Eggsy said:


> Eye catching wave dial graduates from blue to black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice blue dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is there such a thing as too much blue? I say no


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tiki5698 said:


> Is there such a thing as too much blue? I say no
> 
> View attachment 15378959


NO such thing as too much blue.
I would even have liked a blue-bordered triangle second hand, instead of the red.
Which blue rubber strap is that? Do you like it? Is it durable and yet comfortable?
Thanks


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A jolt of blue via zoretto Jota




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Its the navy blue isofrane, awesome strap. Feels durable, if I was actually taking my watch diving this is the strap I'd wear.












watchman600 said:


> watchman600 said:
> 
> 
> > NO such thing as too much blue.
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark blue zoretto














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC019









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress, bronze




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jimanchower said:


>


Awesome pair there


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Sinn


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

Bradjhomes said:


> With pleasure
> View attachment 1253107


Gorgeous! That shade of blue along with the wave pattern is incredible. Perhaps even more appealing than the Seamaster 300m?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

adswatts said:


> Only blue face I have.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


007 Edition, very classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Love this piece


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

Seiko Turtle "Save the Ocean". Love the wave pattern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue Urchin "Smurf"










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Sbdc053


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Some of my deep blues:

7548 Quartz 150m Diver









7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver









SKX175 [Singapore Dial] 200m Diver









SKX401 200m Diver









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I only have 2 blue faced watches


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vostok


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_IN9094OB_


----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

househalfman said:


>


Love the vintage style!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15396638
> 
> 
> View attachment 15396639
> ...


That is a wild combo!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Pancor PO3 . . .


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Say hello to my little friend, Tramontana!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My all blue Invicta Samurai with modded hands from Yobokies.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




 www.instagram.com


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Mercer Voyager II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Wore these two the last couple of days


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Throwback to better days. Taken off West Bay, Grand Cayman island.









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish 40mm. Officially it's called teal, but close enough. The dial is really captivating, depending on the lighting, it can look like cobalt blue or even shades of green can appear. It's pretty neat.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

IronHide said:


> Throwback to better days. Taken off West Bay, Grand Cayman island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic!


----------



## WalmartSecurity (Aug 7, 2020)

Some blue!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue watches are perfect for Summer time 

That blue sandwich dial is sunburst showing amazing blue colour under the sun 🐋

Strap is customized alligator


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rafy

You always have great strap and dial combos


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> H2O Kalmar 2
> 
> View attachment 15406978
> 
> ...


That is one fine watch. Congrats on your beauty. The blue really pops!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

A different type of blue, but blue nonetheless! Benarus Moray in brass

Ok, ok, maybe it's more "seafoam" 










Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## Gerry.GEG (Mar 5, 2006)

Twilight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Great duo 

Two of my faves from this year for sure


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## C0ders (Jul 2, 2020)

BB58 Navy - blue enough?


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

The perennial Orient Ray II!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTopia (Dec 10, 2019)

Seiko Turtle SRP773


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Not just blue, but Twilight Blue.

Special Edition SPB097 MM200 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Karlskrona Midnattssol


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Tritone Blue









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Halios Seaforth sunburst blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

I like green but definitely have some room for blue!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

PFM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Samurai Blue Lagoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

The Bond Omega!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Bezel set on timer mode for what's on the grill

Seiko 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver with the midnight blue dial.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Just received this Citizen Blue Orca in the mail last week...


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_Seiko SRCP41 Save the Ocean Turtle_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sebbai (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

I don’t have a blue diver...yet. And apparently it has been delayed further. I ordered a Halios Fairwind blue dial blue sapphire to fill this void. Oh well hopefully by mid October?


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

And all these blue dials are not making the wait any easier!


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15415610


Beautiful. The 38 mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure if this is considered a "blue diver" it's more gray/black than blue and only has 100 meters WR. But this just landed earlier and I am counting it.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "rare as a hen's teeth" SKX401 










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

2 of mine......


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Z'ha'dum (Sep 16, 2008)

Inhave got such a jones for a blue faced watch right now...and threads like this aren't helping. 🤣


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

My squale 50 
atmos









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Got the Blue faced Blues because I just signed up here . . . Seiko Solar PADI pix soon . . .


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> 2 of mine......
> View attachment 15433088
> 
> 
> View attachment 15433089


That Pelagos is so🔥


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FLA45fan said:


> Got the Blue faced Blues because I just signed up here . . . Seiko Solar PADI pix soon . . .


Welcome


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Catching the afternoon spring sun...
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Not here yet but on the way to me really excited about this one......this is the sellers pic


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

artus said:


> Not here yet but on the way to me really excited about this one......this is the sellers pic
> View attachment 15437191


Beautiful


----------



## tavharega (Sep 2, 2020)

This is my blue one, regards from Romania


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Blue Bay Mod


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Maranez Layan with strap by @1971straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Today's blue


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼.Blue it is👍🏼.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Best $50 you can spend on a watch!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aqua Blue Bronze Moray


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

*




























*


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

300T









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko baby PADI Tuna


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vostok on Seiko rubber...










Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Just acquired this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Droyal said:


> Just acquired this.
> View attachment 15448721


Beauty dial 

Love the STO series


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

swissra said:


> View attachment 15443785


C'mon my man! You gotta do that watch more justice than that dimly lit pic...can't really see the beautiful "blueness" of that PO.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven venture
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Forgot about my Citizen.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

th6252 said:


> C'mon my man! You gotta do that watch more justice than that dimly lit pic...can't really see the beautiful "blueness" of that PO.


I think it's the light from my ipad that made it look like this. This is probably the only one that came out like this.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled 









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Seiko PADI LE - 60th birthday present to myself last year . . . Way better color in person . . .


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> View attachment 15456146


Wonderful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm loving It!









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


>


Very cool

What do you think?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Very cool
> 
> What do you think?


I like it! its very different and I do catch myself staring at it randomly lol. It is difficult to photograph atleast for me ..I'm no boatswain.

Comfortable bracelet with quick release and the case ack is fun to look at too. The blue pattern on the bezel (maybe thats also glass I'm not sure) makes the bezel look really cool.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## ocoee (Oct 4, 2018)

Direnzo eclipse, in blue of course!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ocoee said:


> Direnzo eclipse, in blue of course!
> 
> View attachment 15462391


Very nice!

That's a fun design. With great color.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

A hint of blue, anyway.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just so happens wearing a blue dial Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe. Happy Tuesday folks😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Just so happens wearing a blue dial Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe. Happy Tuesday folks
> 
> View attachment 15463778


Oh man what a dial

All that negative space let's the blue sunburst really shine.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Me too.










Fantastic watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Oh man what a dial
> 
> All that negative space let's the blue sunburst really shine.


Thanks Boatswain. It's one of my favourites ??


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 15464667


Great shot WB 

Looks a lovely shade of blue with a bit of green in it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Great shot WB
> 
> Looks a lovely shade of blue with a bit of green in it.


Thanks man! I struggle with photos, and coming from you this is a high compliment.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Thanks man! I struggle with photos, and coming from you this is a high compliment.


Well deserved 

Your pic stopped me scrolling for an appreciation pause.

I can tell it was well done to get the color tone and texture just right of what is probably a tricky watch to capture.

Great work!

Now we need more


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Longines Hydroconquest. The blue goes from black to true blue to almost violet. Quite lovely.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Citizen Ny0100-50me


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Watches503 said:


>


Lovely, never heard/seen that brand before. Seems to be only non divers on their website.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I know, the dial is actually Black,....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.

I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1 & Kalmar 2 with blue suede straps


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Lovely, never heard/seen that brand before. Seems to be only non divers on their website.


Thanks a lot ! I had never seen it before I saw @1971Straps showing off a yellow one. Apparently, unless I misread, Alan Silberstein is part of the revamping of this brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> View attachment 15475083
> View attachment 15475087


Love that one. Great dial.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Love that one. Great dial.


Thanks! For a matte dial its interesting how the colours shift; in the right light the blues shift to a bright cyan. Doesn't get as much wear in the fall and winter but I love it as a summer/vacation watch. Basically wore it my entire trip to Mexico last March so it saw plenty of time in the pools, cenotes and ocean.


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

One of the newer Komandirskies.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Navy Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

My new blue beater diver!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Desk diver action shot.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

abdullahnr said:


> View attachment 15476695
> 
> One of the newer Komandirskies.


That's lovely. Just ordered on the strength of your photo!

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue it is









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

My latest from Kickstarter. Very nice. The lume isn't great, but it's beautiful, thin, very accurate (Sellita SW200-1), has good materials (sapphire crystal and bezel) and a good comfortable bracelet. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## jimlim123 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just got her back fresh from an overhaul...


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

SOH kind of morning....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Also blue!


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a blue dial, diver, dress, whatever.

Here are a few of mine :














































M


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

JLC kind of day


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rad007 (Aug 17, 2015)

Since we have Turtle Great White Shark...Here is mine Turtle Yellow Fin mod.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15490862


Man I'm going to have to check lorier out! All the cool kids have one


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

For a slightly different diver, check out this Dufrane Barton Springs 656. Dufrane is based in my hometown of Austin, TX and teh Barton Springs is their take on the diver watch and its named after the famous swimming hole in Austin!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Diving from the depth of my couch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Smurf today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

62mas style build with OEM SPB149 dial


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Recent mod. Top hat sapphire, skx bezel with insert.






























Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking great, everyone. 💪


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Smurf today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and just had to order one. Got the nice fitted natural rubber strap to try too.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Still in love with the graduated blue dial of the Seiko PADI diver (baby 62MAS)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Direnzo Eclipse F..I..N..A..L..L..Y came  ! Yeay
It's a gorgeous blue diver.
(the leather strap wasn't there, so the saga isn't over yet)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love blue👍🏼


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

My 70th BYBM PADI...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Blue Kakume...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

'Black and blue' faced Bullhead...


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

dr.Timeline said:


> 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)
> ...


The holy grail.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Just happen to be wearing this one today:


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DiverOne Ti Blue dial


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

What's cookin', good looking?



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Wearing this guy today. It's Teal, but in the blue family.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old blue wave beater..been a great piece..wears smaller than the 47mm. I do though wish they gave us more strap choices on these old " kettles"
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The elusive SKX401, on an equally-elusive Seiko 3308JZ "President" bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW C60 Bronze 38mm









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Latest addition - Vandaag Tiefsee!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


Great shot


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

DB Defender


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Seiko 7002-7020 my companion since brand new... very reliable timepiece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

**


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149


----------



## nukleuz (Dec 14, 2006)

Gravitymaster









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great shot


Thank you!


----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

I can finally participate. Arrived today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bheinselman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this blue mm300


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Politiceaux (Jun 16, 2019)

dr.Timeline said:


> 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)
> ...


Jealous!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally pulled the trigger...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

dr.Timeline said:


> 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)
> ...





Politiceaux said:


> Jealous!


x 2!!!!

The one on the left looks fantastic!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sublime
















Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Fugu power!









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BluGrass (Sep 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Eza 1972, but yesterday's photograph:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

What a piece!!! I envy you buddy!


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14135025


What a piece!!! I envy you buddy!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> B&R blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this Bell & Ross, looks great.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I really like this Bell & Ross, looks great.


Thanks. I'm enjoying this one and it wears really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Does it count if the lume is blue?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 today..
Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Doxa 1200 NUMA


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BluGrass (Sep 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15539223


Thats unusual! I like it, what model is that?

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cart3rlfc said:


> Thats unusual! I like it, what model is that?


SBDC047


----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> SBDC047


Thanks going to check it out now.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Only have the one blue watch.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This has such an AMAZING sunburst blue dial.
I sometimes stare at it in the light.

Eventually, I may get someone to put on a ceramic pepsi bezel insert
and make sure that it is lined up perfectly / aligned properly (unlike now)...
and maybe even put in a double dome sapphire crystal at the same time.

But for now, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still the Breitling


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Posting a few from last week:


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

It's blue..


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Blumo










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Blue atmos!!









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ocoee (Oct 4, 2018)

Benarus Mako (Mini Megalodon) in Laguna Blue!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My Seiko Save the Ocean "Turtle".



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Armand Nicolet JS9-41


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
Accidentally got real close to 10:08 with this shot. 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Jenny









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi folks!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Have been wearing the Triton this last week, with summer well on the way here in the southern hemisphere...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

My only two. Wish there was more. Blue is totally the new black
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15557826


 Perfection.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jolsongoude said:


> Perfection.


Thank you! So is the accuracy.  
dP


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue gradient










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## majt (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

A little more style forward, but still a great diver.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sdofford93 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Arrived yesterday, Dec 2























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hats off to the thread starter, MadMex! I've been here for over 10 years and this is easily one of the best WUS threads I've ever seen. Some absolutely stunning pieces here!! I binged this week and scrolled through all 297 pages, lol. It's worth mentioning my first "real" watch was a blue dial Tag Aquaracer. I've now come full circle and am back on a blue bender!










Not technically a diver, but a very mezmorizing shade of blue. I have a blue diver incoming this week and will post pic later this week.

I've also been eying:

Omega 2255.80 blue 
Omega Seamaster Diver 300 blue

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> Same...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really great looking piece..dial and bezel just fill a gap..top stuff mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster on HD nato..a great sweat soaker...
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sdofford93 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a really great looking piece..dial and bezel just fill a gap..top stuff mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave. I'm really enjoying this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

I was told by a YouTuber yesterday Deep Blues are junk, I disagree. Taking chances wearing to work today, yes I need to set the date lol.


----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine 38mm


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Agree this is a great thread.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

captious said:


> View attachment 15564361


The more I see this one the more I'm liking it. Mido's really on their game right now. This one in particular is on my short list.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Can't resist showing this off.

Deep Blue Master 500.

Who said Deep Blue are junk?

The two I've had have been high quality and high value.

Clean, simple, functional, elegant and just a touch of flair without being gaudy or over-engineered.

Everything I want, nothing I don't.

Maybe they're not all winners, but the swiss automatics are awesome.










Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

SPB185 with dial and movement assembly from an SPB187.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Aquaracer1 said:


> View attachment 15596731
> 
> 
> View attachment 15596733
> ...


I'm especially enjoying the slim case, no date, different hues of blue, sharp dial and unique hand set on this one! Would much prefer 20 mm at the lugs versus 22, but overall exceptional value overall with a Swiss chronometer grade movement .


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

LNeilB said:


> View attachment 15585963





LNeilB said:


> View attachment 15585963


Have the same. Its a keeper for sure.


----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15568092


Need this one in my collection. Classic.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mtbmike said:


>


Love the STO dials.

That manta dial looks really cool. I hadn't seen it showing that texture before.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Different angle showing the dark blue.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

jettech said:


> Need this one in my collection. Classic.


Go for it! One of my favorite for sure


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Only have the one.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Doxa 750t "rr" Caribbean. My only blue face at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Doxa 750t "rr" Caribbean. My only blue face at the moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a pity about the mis printed dial Dan..I'll take it off your hands mate so you can get one spelt right mate....

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a pity about the mis printed dial Dan..I'll take it off your hands mate so you can get one spelt right mate....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The dufrane barton springs
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> The dufrane barton springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, is that a smooth stainless rotating bezel?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> The dufrane barton springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on bracelet 
which one did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> That looks great, is that a smooth stainless rotating bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It sure is, rotating minimalist for the animalistic in me

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

MadMex said:


> Here's some of mine past and present:
> 
> Bochett Reef Ranger II
> 
> ...


Does this teal dial count as blue ?🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Omega9000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Not mine but I took the picture...


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

NOS from 2009, full stickers never worn. Pre-sunburst dial!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sitting inside looking at 14" of snow. At least it's getting to 37 degrees next few days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Bronze Blue GL0174:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Doninvt (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now hard-to-source, mid-sized SKX015










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## J.B. (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Again









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

In its natural habitat...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## WatchEnthused2020 (Oct 13, 2020)

My early Xmas present.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

PFM said:


> Looks good on bracelet
> which one did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one was the one sold by Dufrane. Yet, last time I saw it was sold out. Here is the link 22mm Fitted End Link Bracelet with Screw Links

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

⛄😊🎅🏼Christmas ❄🎄🖖🏼


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks very nice 









🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Deep Blue.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 15620035


Mate that is gorgeous 
What is it?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Mate that is gorgeous
> What is it?


That'll be an H2O.... not sure which model... here's mine in bronze...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Red PeeKay said:


> That'll be an H2O.... not sure which model... here's mine in bronze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H2O k2 8000m if his profile is current


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Need to find a proper fitting bracelet, but this baby finally arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

El Conde said:


> Need to find a proper fitting bracelet, but this baby finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hope you enjoy it. I have the same but on stock canvas. Wife wears more than me.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> Nice! Hope you enjoy it. I have the same but on stock canvas. Wife wears more than me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! That's my dream but my wife's wrists would get swallowed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R GMT on new leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy New Year. 2020 gave us lemons so why not make whiskey sours.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Primary colors










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More blue for 2021
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

It's the blue that you arent suppose to love and adore but its lovable & adorable 🙈🙉🙊💯🔥


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Spinnaker Bradner


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm wearing this blue faced diver today:


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Hard to see but it is sunburst blue


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

SBDA003 today:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival. Is my ~5 year hunt for a blue diver finally at an end? It just may be.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue navy dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Ocean One









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mako XL


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Really like this shade of blue


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A blue dialed, transitional 7002-7020 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

??Sunday??????


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

in the blue family?


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Mako


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Got the abyss blue on today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ORCA


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #Kamasu







*


----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)

I just bought this one and have been loving it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of my blues bros.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My lightly modded 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

feelin' the blues today


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Not a 'true diver watch', but my favourite land-only-use daily beater so far . .


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This arrived today. Seiko 6309-729A diver on Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice sunny day...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

From yesterday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Azul










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turquoise still counting?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gruppo gamma-ing

Impressed with natural patina especially being in a landlocked mountainous region with 0% humid weather... good job gruppo, good job.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## kiledee16 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hows this one? Love blue faced divers.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Love seeing all these blue divers.

Blue is my favorite color, so no surprise it also happens to be my favorite dial color.

Pretty smitten with my new one so far. Aquastar did a great job with this one. Lots of different beautiful shades to it.

Have a great one!


























































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

As blue as it gets...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Afternoon change for coffee and sunset dinner




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁🙏🏼😷Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Monster









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing my Zodiac today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

A quick wind up and date change, and this will adorn my wrist today...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

After two days of Caribbean diving:


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron O. (Oct 2, 2020)

BB58 Blue all day everyday


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue on a budget


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Diving in the snow


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Surprisingly nice


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## neatlittlefellow (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BB58


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

On a strap for winter!


----------



## uscgmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Seiko king Turtle, blue wave shark fin.









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## uscgmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Seiko king Turtle









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a fantastic lineup, dr.Timeline!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


>


Have always loved lorier. Just have never owned one.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mesmerizing PADI waves










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Not a popular brand here on WUS, but when you have an 8 inch wrist, it feels very comfortable, and keeps very good time...























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The no date aquatico poseidon (and almost no lume) , awesome 44mm case though






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag Heuer 
& Renault RS... 
They go hand in hand...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

I figure a new bracelet was enough to change it up from last post I had of this one here👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Orient Deep blue Pepsi.

Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Orient Deep blue Pepsi









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

New strap + old buckle combo























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

& before I swap out dial ... srp21
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

About last night


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Does a dial count?
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

karwath said:


> View attachment 15713740


This is super nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne titanium with a blue dial


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne titanium with a blue dial


Beautiful shade of blue on these.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I put this together over the weekend. I realize it's a mod and an homage at that but hopefully it can still be appreciated.

I love all sorts of blue divers.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Rattle (Jan 30, 2019)

My Seiko Transocean. Love this watch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Thought I'd posted it here but turns out not.

The classy looking Lorier Neptune 3.


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

This one is no longer with me but I'm thinking it won't be my last blue dialed diver.


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Seastar 1000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Blues 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Sodalite dial brass Karon









Sent from my Mi Note 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

srpe33 dial in a spb187 case





  








DSC01210.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021












  








DSC01217.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Orient kamasu


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Go NASA!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

IMHO one of the most striking blue dials, the Squale 1521


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

I got the office paperwork blues . .


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Back on the bracelet. What a relief. OEM textil-leather simply doesn't work.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Almost stubbed my toe on this one. Oh look, look what I found!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More sparkling blue sunray
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The start of srp21 change up...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

Full blue Monday... blue pants, blue sweater, blue AT... and rainy weather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blue monday


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Another from Encinitas...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

From a few days ago....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

With serial from birth month and year, a 7548-700B on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Heavy style blue









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


>


The Diver One speaks for itself. What a watch.
That Sistem 51, though... I haven't had a new Swatch in 30 years, and I just know it's going to be one of these. Very cool.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Circula Aquasport 👍🏼


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this, the WillardX.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the square, gilt-edge indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Which one do I choose for today?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Pierce Koontz (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this one
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Steve O. said:


>


Love that Newmark. How do you like it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu 







*


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

sickondivers said:


> *ORIENT #kamasu
> View attachment 15731558
> *


Same. Such a great watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The humongous torpedo H2O Orca under 2 shades of light
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> The humongous torpedo H2O Orca under 2 shades of light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that torpedo case. And that blue dial.

Time for the 40mm orca series


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this but with helsons shark rubber/hirsch























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh so blue....seiko SLA039


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼👋🏼👋🏼😀😷 Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one landed yesterday.


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Stuhrling Sailtimer.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A modded armida a1-42mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)

View attachment 15741954


----------



## elcogollero (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr.Boots said:


> View attachment 15741936
> View attachment 15741937
> View attachment 15741938
> View attachment 15741939


That Oris tt1 blue sparkle!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> That Oris tt1 blue sparkle!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks. My wife has the ladies TT3 with the same dial. Always been favorites of ours.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

soulbazz said:


>


Looks great, what the reference number?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks great, what the reference number?


Thank you. It's here:








Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 020B50 Icebreacker Blue


Mechanical Watch Vostok Amphibian SE 020B50 Icebreacker Blue. New Icebreaker in polished 020 case. Vostok Amphibia SE 020b50 Blue Original caseback with antimagnetic shield. Stainless bezel with anodized aluminum insert. Horizontal brushed dial with applied polished indexes and domed




meranom.com





Comes in black and orange too.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)

I can't help myself when it comes to blue divers! 💙


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> A modded armida a1-42mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks AMAZING
love the rich BLUE and love the Bandoleer bracelet.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Well it just so happens that my latest addition which arrived on Monday happens to be blue


----------



## Fujione (May 19, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.ed.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wearing my Zodiac 53 Skin today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh awesome!

The RR2 is such a great watch, especially when it was released compared to what other micros were doing.

I really wanted to grab one at the time. Didn't. 

I'd love them to do a RR3 at a now more common 40mm size. But I'm not sure how Boschett is doing these days. They seem pretty quiet.

Enjoy!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Oh awesome!
> 
> The RR2 is such a great watch, especially when it was released compared to what other micros were doing.
> 
> ...


agreed. Excellent idea to produce an RR3 in 40mm case, I was taken back by the heft/weight and sense of the quality of this 42mm. It seems fewer and fewer buyers are around for the 44mm-45mm drivers that seemed to be more popular in the past such as armida a1-45m the helson 45mm and boschcett 44mm divers as well


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM 7002-700J 150m Diver on Y035 bracelet



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Seiko SRPD21K1


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Havent posted on this thread for a long while. So here we go


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

All my blues together


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Deep Blue!










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CW turquoise blue























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue spark. Lately I have been polishing the older ones I intend to keep forever























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PHR (Feb 12, 2017)

🐢 Save the Ocean Great White Shark Edition


----------



## Stestsimon1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode







*


----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Ummm, blue, does this count


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Loving the Fairwind today.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Mr. B


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd generation, blue 7002-7020 "Transitional" 200m diver to start the work week.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> A 2nd generation 7002-7020 "Transitional" 200m diver to start the work week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got a great collection of vintage seiko divers


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> You've got a great collection of vintage seiko divers


Thanks man. 

Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Monster Monday


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen009 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Squale for today.









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700B, on OEM Z199 bracelet, manufactured 40 years ago.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Better picture of this one









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Christopher Ward Blue LE.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Christopher Ward Blue LE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is very cool.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday morning blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This Armida has a great blue dial

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday afternoon with the poochie
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


>


That blue dial and bezel must look great when the BGW9 flashes up


----------



## Kirk86d (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> That blue dial and bezel must look great when the BGW9 flashes up


It looks really good for sure! The grade X1 is no slouch. Still haven't found anything I don't like about the Trekker.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Today's combination...

The horizontal brushed dial effects on these Aquaracers are very hard to capture in a photograph... (Especially from a mobile phone)...
However, with numerous light sources, here is the best I could do... 
On-top of my Renault RS key.

Happy Sunday everyone 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15764562
> View attachment 15764564


I really like how subtle the blue is on that one.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ludi (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Relaxing in blue


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Seiko SBDC055 and Omega Planet Ocean Goodplanet.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Shallow blue



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Same but different... my two blue divewatches:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Giving this some much needed wrist time.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas[


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Buddies with coincidentally matching watches










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Best looking blue-for me


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

I kinda like blue divers. ;-)












































Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2, polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A full weekend with the same one.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Trekker 39


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Blue Trekker 39
> View attachment 15780377


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton That IS a very good-looking watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Evening change.


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue dial with Maddog blue alligator strap


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Electric Blue says hello.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

And another


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Christopher Ward Blue LE.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CWard























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Looks great on the tropic


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A7







*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Brews and blues with this Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Yup. Sheriff told me to watch my horse.


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This should comply 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red gets the square

SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My wrist, my son's new watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

SM ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Big fan of blue dial watches, heated meteorite dials are very versatile, I love them, only to wear on 1st of April LoL... 

By the way I do not like very much the C3 green lume, I much prefer the blue BGW9 lume (white on day light, but it glows a nice icy blue in the dark), a must have for blue faced divers


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Big fan of blue dial watches, heated meteorite dials are very versatile, I love them, only to wear on 1st of April LoL...
> 
> By the way I do not like very much the C3 green lume, I much prefer the blue BGW9 lume (white on day light, but it glows a nice icy blue in the dark), a must have for blue faced divers
> 
> ...


Beautiful plus an engineering marvel

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Live from Jamaica, NTH Odin Blue.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turquoise Blue


----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Silky smooth, but very hard to photograph... 
43mm, 7.75in wrist.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue
















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro getting some sun...









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

new acquisition for me. I have the black one also, but this blue is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

I just got a secondhand Scurfa MS19 that I really like the color on. The strap looks good too!


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Focal said:


> I just got a secondhand Scurfa MS19 that I really like the color on. The strap looks good too!
> View attachment 15810943


I think that's one of their best


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Lince


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag Heuer Formula One Gulf & Parker Flagship Duofold blue chequered fountain pen...

Both smooth, comfortable and accurate


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Citizen Promaster on a Seiko strap


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Focal said:


> I just got a secondhand Scurfa MS19 that I really like the color on. The strap looks good too!
> View attachment 15810943


Great looking watch- I've never heard of Scurfa before. Has the look of a blue Tudor Submariner ??


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

JamesJUK said:


> Great looking watch- I've never heard of Scurfa before. Has the look of a blue Tudor Submariner ??


They're a bit of an interesting brand, if you're ever curious to read up on Paul, and I think the Diver One is a pretty good value (phenomenal quality) depending on the exchange rate.


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

boatswain said:


> I think that's one of their best


I always like the full minute marks, and the colors on this version are really nice in person.


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Focal said:


> They're a bit of an interesting brand, if you're ever curious to read up on Paul, and I think the Diver One is a pretty good value (phenomenal quality) depending on the exchange rate.


Thanks for the reply. I've just found their page here on WUS. Great fun discovering new watches - thats what this is all about!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

New acquisition, Arkone C-02:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cannot get enough of blue dials





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Cannot get enough of blue dials
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CW super compressor is a helluva good looking watch!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

JamesJUK said:


> The CW super compressor is a helluva good looking watch!


it sure is. even better in person as it flickers light with the chrome/angles inside the dial. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Viribus Unitis IR36....

I bought this watch for my daughter, but she just couldn't bond with it. "Bronze is a man's metal, daddy!", she argued. Her loss is my gain. This daddy looks good in pink.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m Levis jean strap


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

B









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Beautiful 😘


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Traser P67 Officer Pro...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love blue dials. Today K2 3000m and K2 6000m


----------



## TickTockX86 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue with Rays...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

MadMex said:


> Here's some of mine past and present:
> 
> Bochett Reef Ranger II
> 
> ...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Just arrived. I have my Apple Watch on the left, so just to check out the Squale, I put in on the right










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Wore this today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JamesNgAK (Aug 25, 2020)

Love these!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Heitis Okeanos Explorer (aka Reese's cups)....


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Dial that's soon migrating into this one though


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Hanging out with the kids hunting seashells.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


>


Love the Tourby blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Forgot to set the date, but no matter. Always a favorite.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> Forgot to set the date, but no matter. Always a favorite.
> 
> View attachment 15847733


Looking good. 

How do you like it on the Erikas/parachute strap?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looking good.
> 
> How do you like it on the Erikas/parachute strap?


I like it. The Tourby has that tool watch vibe that lends itself nicely to the Erika's strap. Just my subjective preference, but I tend to wear the parachute straps more with watches that have a tool watch vibe and use nato's for watches with more of a smaller size/vintage vibe like the Halios Fairwind. Not sure how I ended up there, but it works for me. With the weather warming up, I think I may be regularly rotating between this strap, a rubber strap and the bracelet. Can't go wrong with this watch.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

And another picture.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love blue dials 

Navy / Smurf / Sunburst


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

My newly modded Orient Mako USA II.


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A daily blue beater I enjoy
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

This Seiko for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And then this one for the days ahead, the 43mm zelos horizon on 7.2 inch wrist























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sam suon (May 25, 2006)

My new toy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calbear13 (Jun 24, 2013)

New to me Pelagos!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good Monday blues

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15866879


This BEAUTY is what I'm wearing today on my wrist right now 
Hope you are having a great day...and that I will too!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nethuns Aqua for me.



















Thanks.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Fugu Friday! This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's.

It's a lovely watch, somewhat colourful, with the red accents contrasting starkly with the blue dial. It wears slightly smaller than the paper size suggests and is comfortable on my small wrists. 









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

Oris Aquis


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


Love it.
Been kicking around the idea of nabbing the Samurai version Marc sells.
His wave models just have so much clarity and pop.


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Seiko Turtle "Save the Ocean"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

I love me an affordable diver. Don't feel bad about killing it if something happens. I got my Orient for like $100.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

SBGA071


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Omega checking in !


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

savetime said:


> View attachment 15874759


So NICE!!!!! Love the donut/kettle cases of the TT1 divers! Best divers Oris ever made. Your 3 hand is even more attractive than my small seconds.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)

wheelbuilder said:


> Love the donut/kettle cases of the TT1 divers! Best divers Oris ever made.


 Thanks, I totally agree! It's a very comfortable watch on the wrist..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Office attire









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Tuesday blues!!


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Just received this yesterday.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Super blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Life... It happens...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sunday... Time to relax


----------



## Flightpath (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
I found this Scurfa D1-500ND713 Blue online locally yesterday with rubber strap & stainless bracelet. With a Rolex style 40mm case, domed sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, no date, sword hands and 500m rated, what´s not to like? I didn´t know about this maker and found the watch while searching for a new diver. It looks like really good value for the money.
It´s going to be a nice summer, cheers, John


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

It's a ScubaDude Sunday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

This is the watch I wear most in my collection
I love the Cincy Strap Co. elastic strap as well&#8230;much more comfortable than my other elastic straps (but I do not have an Eric's)
This is just a great combination.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Zodiac Farallon Islands limited edition...









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wakemanna4 said:


> View attachment 15889367
> View attachment 15889368
> View attachment 15889370


eyyyyy haha


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Zodiac GrandHydra ZO 9950


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko SLA043


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

True pleasure with h2o sunburst blue






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mighty blue from dufrane Barton Springs
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

My daily desk diver


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Rainy day ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


>


Is that lume as insane as it seems it would appear to be ? Love that minutes hand .. that's juicy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is that lume as insane as it seems it would appear to be ? Love that minutes hand .. that's juicy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes! The bi-colored lume is excellent on the T series 
It lasts all night.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue and very chunky.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yes! The bi-colored lume is excellent on the T series
> It lasts all night.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's stellar , great lume shot ! I have secretly on the hunt for one of their older U1 watches but at the same time I'm attempting to get a 2nd pelagos ( pelagi) in the F!$K You Blue ... they sort of overlap ish ... not terribly so but ishhh. Wear your sinn in great health, thanks for the picture. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue action today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Newest blue to the stable...


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

With the strap I've just received for it


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Are we doing blue bezeled? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My younger son just spent a month in Flagler surfing and didn't even bring a watch let alone wear one. I ordered this for $52 delivered and I was really impressed by how nice it was, he is stoked and can't wait to see how it holds up.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Steeldive SD1970


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SBBN043


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Different shades of the blue 300 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Strat272 (Jun 30, 2020)

MadMex said:


> Here's some of mine past and present:
> 
> Bochett Reef Ranger II
> 
> ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

That's beautiful! Which model is it?



TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15911702


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


My favorite color of the hammerhead 3 is this one which they labeled "teal" but looks like a perfect blue ?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> That's beautiful! Which model is it?


Thanks!


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Zelos Swordfish....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> My favorite color of the hammerhead 3 is this one which they labeled "teal" but looks like a perfect blue ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


It actually is teal, but can look darker under certain light conditions. I expected it to always look light blue, but it's a bit of a chameleon.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## gennadynesterov (May 10, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 15921794
> View attachment 15921796


That GS is stunning, actually double stunning without date 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

heyBJK said:


> It actually is teal, but can look darker under certain light conditions. I expected it to always look light blue, but it's a bit of a chameleon.


That is correct. The swordfish I posted recently also has a teal dial, but looks blue in a couple of the pictures.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

^^^Same


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my favorite blue dials.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

lovely diver with a cool design!



kca said:


> One of my favorite blue dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

gh1234 said:


> lovely diver with a cool design!


Thank you!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

It is blue 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Magrette Waterman Bronze and Seiko Willard
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

As of today...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> As of today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now the proud owner of Two-dors?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> As of today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice blue watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Only blue dial watch currently 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

This one just landed yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


>


I can't believe you still have that blue dialed Sea Quest quartz Diver. I had the black one years ago and missed out when DB had them back in stock a few years ago. yours still looks very good.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I can't believe you still have that blue dialed Sea Quest quartz Diver. I had the black one years ago and missed out when DB had them back in stock a few years ago. yours still looks very good.


Yup. Still kicking! 
A couple memory markers but holding up well.

I always wanted the white. But missed out.

I actually originally had the black. Then sold it. Then missed it. And bought a blue used. Only watch I've ever re-bought!

I think I preferred the black.

Superb value.

I always liked the automatic version too with the sapphire bezel.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Now the proud owner of Two-dors?


Damn skippy 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Make that two blue divers in 24hrs (scroll up)....I didn't mean for this to happen, honestly!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RussMurray said:


> Make that two blue divers in 24hrs (scroll up)....I didn't mean for this to happen, honestly!
> 
> View attachment 15937690


Nice!

That's one of the best blues out there. Seiko does a gorge at job with blue.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> That's one of the best blues out there. Seiko does a gorge at job with blue.


Thanks. No doubt, Seiko has pretty much nailed it when it comes to blue.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today. The NTH Näcken Modern Blue.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

From every angle hehehe






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Twilight
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> Twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Reef Ranger is a Boschett classic. Nice!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a summary....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos Horizon 43mm (polished csse) on 7.25 inch wrist
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 15952466


What do you actually get with the Christopher ward Elites? I mean they're double the price and the regular C60s are such great watches? Is it worth the extra money?

Anyway, here is my blue dial watch I'm wearing today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the gilt indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Summertime Blues.
dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Almost never not wearing this one these days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

My first genuine tropic strap that's not vintage or uncle seiko. The pro of the strap is that I really love how comfortable it is and how soft the rubber is and how the vanilla smell kind of fades after you first put it on. The only thing I don't like is the very flat ends along the lugs. I realize that the uncle seiko rounds a bit and even on some of the genuine tropics they rounded a bit so it's not so abrupt. Honestly I thought about sending it back the first time I put it on and be honest with you when I look at this picture I consider doing it again. But I'll probably keep it even though I think they should improve it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota dark blue























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Proof of Life"


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Just in time for #BlueWatchMonday: Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Just in time for #BlueWatchMonday: Mido Ocean Star Tribute


This looks super hot


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Jagamov (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tissot PR 100 last January


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... 106+ degrees, the FUB pelagos to keep things cool ish ..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

Beach blue


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 6000m blue sandwich sunburst dial with turbine metal bezel.


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Tudor 9411 Snowflake










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

denmanproject said:


>


So great!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Today a more affordable Diver. In essence it is the Fifty Fathoms of the East.
The Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude. The color should still fit depending on the light.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy 4th of July"


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MJM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great 

Especially on the textile strap


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue for evening
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Two incoming!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Two incoming!!
> View attachment 15984750
> View attachment 15984751


Wow. 

Solid pair of blues there.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rusty502 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just relaxing on Independence Day. Really liking the StrapCode tropic strap.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just in!! I love this!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

The one, and only&#8230;..


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Just in!! I love this!
> 
> View attachment 15991076
> View attachment 15991077
> ...


That is fantabulous!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

On the wrist & what's inbound























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

п


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Another blue. Strap is a perfect match for the DEEP blue dial. Great color combo.


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm always mesmerized by the blue gradient of the now-discontinued SBDC055.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko 5









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm sneaking this in here in case yall are drunk....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6K


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Seiko 5 Bottle Cap.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Finally have this one back after ~3 mos at the service center.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Angled perfectly to catch light glare on the crystal but I think the dial color comes through.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

This arrived today totally by accident. Greyish blue or Blueish Grey hmmmmm





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> This arrived today totally by accident. Greyish blue or Blueish Grey hmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome dial!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Such an awesome dial!


Yeah seiko nailed it with this one for sures. Stunning in person.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's Longines Hydro Conquest 39 mm:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My Orient Mako I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A toned-down blue here but blingy nevertheless






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos Friday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The strap changing games have begun






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A bluish purple hue seen with the squalematic galaxy blue























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Blue Bell









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I’d like a blue dive watch. Is it just me or does anyone else find a black date wheel on a blue watch annoying?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Longines Hydroconquest 39mm for Blue Monday of quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi 7548 on its proper Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My only blue dialled watch...























Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have definitely developed a "thing" for blue watches over the years, and here's my latest - blue carbon Squale&#8230;.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My blue Orient Mako I - worn left - together with my black Longines Hydro Conquest - worn right.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

CHADSTER said:


> View attachment 16015235


That watch is amazing looking ... I hate this forum ... googling

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I swear there is blue in that manta ray turtle . For safe measure I'll show the FUB pelagos
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## nicbex (Jun 11, 2015)

Jay or nay?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Latest blue diver acquisition.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)

Showed up this week out of the blue.


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)

SRP773


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Manta ray turtle again ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I in blue:


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Triple Monster









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

New arrival.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Seiko skj









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

The Blue Willard...
















Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue dial weekend
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The beastly 4000 Meter WR H2o orca with a 6.7mm thick sapphire
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

The best SMP.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Double trouble


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vaccination day buddy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In love with this squalematic on mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean Manta Ray


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the armida a1-42 blue on strapcode bandoleer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Swap to the armida a1-42 blue on strapcode bandoleer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16045144
> View attachment 16045145


Whoa whoa .. what on earth is this bad ass citizen ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Whoa whoa .. what on earth is this bad ass citizen ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is the NB1031-53L. Citizen Signature Grand Touring. Discontinued a few years back but found one that seems unworn and mint for a great price. Definite keeper. I love Signature line watches. The bezel action is like a bank vault. Gorgeous case.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jkpa said:


> This is the NB1031-53L. Citizen Signature Grand Touring. Discontinued a few years back but found one that seems unworn and mint for a great price. Definite keeper. I love Signature line watches. The bezel action is like a bank vault. Gorgeous case.


I'm seeing a pretty wide range in pricing if its not entirely rude may I inquire what one in that shape ran roughly?

I think this is citizens best watch I have ever seen them make , clear case back , good automatic, clean clear dial. The crown guard is different but that cushion case looks amazing and the bracelet that comes on it looks damn decent. Didn't see one with a open clasp so not sure on that but that aside unless it has bad lume I'm going to have to put this on my list arghhhhhh.. this forum would make anyone broke or more broker 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Currently my only diver.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love blue dial watches. There are so many shades of blue.
A good idea would be to take a picture of all of your "blue-faced divers"...
the subject of this thread: "show us your blue-faced divers"!

So, when you guys have time, please take a few pics of all of your blues.
(it will take me a few days, but hopefully by the end of the week...
I have EIGHT BEAUTIES)...and the Nodus Avalon2 (when it comes out) 
in "Pelagos light blue" will make 9 !


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami at the beach.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Blue lume dial count? Farr and Swit Wayfinder


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

Pelly









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The FUB pelagos today on a newly waxed nato
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook Automatic


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

The blue one is the big watch on the left. Amazing the difference 8mm makes.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

More teal than blue, but one of the 50 Limited Edition Wayfinder Swiss Automatics


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very Blue! The Yema Superman Heritage Blue. I bought it last year in September in Toulon.
The movement is a Sellita SW200-1.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Teal dial


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

MoP










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Beautiful blue Direnzo Eclipse with very comfortable bracelet
(I only wish the center blue was smaller and the lighter blue was bigger...
like the prototype that convinced me to back it on kickstarter in the first place).


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of same sparkling dark blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUB showing off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

atlbbqguy said:


> FUB showing off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it brother!!! Its like such the perfect blue !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

dr.Timeline said:


> 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)
> ...


That watch looks horrible, I will out of my kindnesses alone , take that hideously old thing off your hands . No need for many endless thanks just let me know where to send my address.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug(Phoenix) (Dec 8, 2008)

My newest, just arrived this week. Sedna gold Bathyscaphe with blue dial. Will take some decent pics this weekend

love it!


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.

Wrist roll: August 22, 2021: #orthos #commander300 #divewatch #automatic #nodatewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Ploprof









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jovani said:


>


I've always thought this one was really cool. I've previously had the 051 and I enjoyed it.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Abyss blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

aw17 said:


> View attachment 16069686


Beautiful dial. They don't sell these anymore unfortunately

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Some absolute beauties posted here, love the Squale 60 Atmos above.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

stevedssd said:


> Some absolute beauties posted here, love the Squale 60 Atmos above.


your blue 1521 is a rarity!


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> your blue 1521 is a rarity!


Thank you!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... tactical frog ....

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks nice! Does this quartz movement have jumping local or gmt-hand? And how does it wear on the wrist, since specs hint it's quite thick?



brandon\ said:


>


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fantasio said:


> That looks nice! Does this quartz movement have jumping local or gmt-hand? And how does it wear on the wrist, since specs hint it's quite thick?
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


It's a Ronda 515.24H, so there are no jumping hands. Both local and GMT are free-wheeling. The GMT hand can be adjusted without stopping the time.

As for how it wears, it wears pretty spot on with a Bulova Devil Diver if you have any experience with those. And it wears slimmer and more compact than a Seiko Turtle. It's probably pretty close to the new Land Turtles, the Tortoise. But it has sharper lines than the Seikos. And I have a 7 3/4 inch wrist, so it wears plenty fine for me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Chillin by the pool with the NTH Odin blue in Cape May, NJ today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Latest arrival.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melbourne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

The most recent blue dial diver to make its way into my collection









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16096518


I never get tired of seeing you post this. Typically, neither Panerai nor bronze do anything for me, but every time I see this watch I find myself craving both. Amazing peice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## slim jim (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The French Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## toddies68 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

A classic on our thread ... the rooster seemed decently impressed at least.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I in blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr. Demise - terrific collection of blue hues between the Seiko Blue Holes, this beautiful Squale and others. Enjoy!!



mydemise said:


> View attachment 16101953
> View attachment 16101954


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Mr. Demise - terrific collection of blue hues between the Seiko Blue Holes, this beautiful Squale and others. Enjoy!!


Thanks Isaac! Like you, I enjoy a nice blue dive watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Orient Mako I again:


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

Just picked up the Fifty Fathoms in titanium with the blue face.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Sinn U1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

Smiths Caribbean 1000 PRS-55


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Them waves!









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16114919


Pelly looks great on that strap!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

boatswain said:


> Pelly looks great on that strap!


Thanks! Thought I'd give it a go and pretty happy with this combo.
dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DB pepsi









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Saturday Night


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Swapping straps today.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's for today.

It's a beautiful but robust watch, wearing somewhat smaller than the paper size suggests. I like the red accents which break the monotony of the blue and offer a bit of colour to an otherwise toolish looking watch.

Wrist roll: September 22, 2021: #citizendiver #promaster #fugu #automaticwatch #shorts #watchshorts #divewatch









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Tudor Black Bay Bucherer blue&#8230;.


Have to state the obvious, perfect strap to watch combo. Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tudor's new version of the white gold smurf hehehehe mixing metals Ti/SS























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

No bezel...but still kind of dive-worthy??


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

This arrived today


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Digging the affordability


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Dive!...Dive!...Dive!....This just in today too...


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Today's watch is a unique watch in my collection for many reasons, the first of which is the name, the Edox Delfin - The Original Water Champion. This is the open heart version of the watch.

Now let me count the ways this is unique: the long name; my only open heart diver/sports/Swiss; maximum lines of text on the dial; dive rated watch without a timing/rotating bezel.

It's a lovely watch with a lot of detail, and undeniably large-wearing. While it's not an integrated bracelet design, it looks and feels like one; it wouldn't look as good on anything other than this bracelet.

Wrist roll: September 24, 2021: #edoxdelfin #delfinoriginal #waterchampion #openheartwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Amfibia









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## VlahdiVahstard (Sep 25, 2021)

My everyday use Manta ray in dark blue.


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Have to state the obvious, perfect strap to watch combo. Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Thanks!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

nagena said:


> Amfibia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, wait, where , hmmmm , do tell what is this shiny diver you have obtained hmmmm and does that say made in Russia hmmmmm Details !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ValhdiVahstard said:


> View attachment 16141216
> My everyday use Manta ray in dark blue.


I own this watch & its stunningly badass , oddly even though the strap is amazing I love wearing it on everything but that strap as if you put on a black strap it makes the bezel pop , dark greens again makes something else pop ... it's a subtle gorgeous dial. Seiko kinda crushed it on this model. Enjoy yours.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Incursore


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Self imposed abstinence from any new watches again, after this blue.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

SMP 300 quartz with custom ebay bezel insert


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Not fully blue, but Leo thought it was cool to share.

Seaplane Automatic Midnight Landing


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

This one!









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa 750T GMT Caribbean


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got this last weekend......


----------



## Stephensontd (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Ole SKX009











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Should be here Monday or Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer…


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16142649


More info please! This looks very interesting. Thanks


[email protected] C said:


> Just got this last weekend......
> 
> View attachment 16155925


This Omega SMP300 blue is probably (imo) the BEST blue diver!!
Anybody else agree?
I will hopefully get it sometime soon ...in the next couple of months.
Very lovely vibrant blue color...and nice balance of the red, white, and blue.
Do you love it?
I just have to get over the mental hump that it is 4 or 5 times more expensive
than my most expensive watch. Thanks


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> More info please! This looks very interesting. Thanks


The maker is Aquatico. The model is Seastar: https://www.aquaticowatch.com/products/sea-star-v2-black-dial-ceramic-bezel-snowflake-hands-nh35-1
It is a value-priced watch ($299 less whatever discount they offer; at least 10%). 
Its supplied bracelet didn't meet my expectations so I replaced it with a shark mesh.

Here it is on leather:


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Absolutely love a blue faced diver!


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

My diving days are over.… unless the owner gives me a proper crown that is.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


>


Did you just pick this up? Always enjoy seeing what divers are in your collection.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tommy_boy said:


> The maker is Aquatico. The model is Seastar: https://www.aquaticowatch.com/products/sea-star-v2-black-dial-ceramic-bezel-snowflake-hands-nh35-1
> It is a value-priced watch ($299 less whatever discount they offer; at least 10%).
> Its supplied bracelet didn't meet my expectations so I replaced it with a shark mesh.
> 
> ...





tommy_boy said:


>


THANK YOU. It looks good on leather. But I REALLY like it on shark-mesh.
Is the shark-mesh, strapcode? 
Do you like the watch? Very reasonable price!
You've given me something to think about (maybe getting).


stew77 said:


>


Looks GREAT. My favorite blue diver of your collection, for sure.
Is it yours too?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> More info please! This looks very interesting. Thanks
> 
> This Omega SMP300 blue is probably (imo) the BEST blue diver!!
> Anybody else agree?
> ...


yes - i agree


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

stew77 said:


> Absolutely love a blue faced diver!


best benarus moray and sea snake blues seen in a while! congrats on those gens


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cool video of the automatic movement in these divers (blue or otherwise):


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

stew77 said:


> Absolutely love a blue faced diver!


Ha, at one point or another I have had almost all of those. I live for the blue diver.
I actually bought the prototype of that Prometheus from them because it had shorter lugs.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

The Prometheus.
I had to send it out to have AR put on the crystal because the prototype didn't have any and with the curved sapphire you couldn't see the dial in any strong light


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex USA Ice Diver Sumo SPB179


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> Did you just pick this up? Always enjoy seeing what divers are in your collection.


Ah no, I've had it for for over a year now. Its lack of a date window is starting to bother me though.


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Ah no, I've had it for for over a year now. Its lack of a date window is starting to bother me though.


How does it compare to the others in the collection? I've held a gen 2 in the metal at a w&w show many years ago. 

I've grown somewhat the opposite with date windows. Because I rotate so frequently, I prefer no date.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> How does it compare to the others in the collection? I've held a gen 2 in the metal at a w&w show many years ago.
> 
> I've grown somewhat the opposite with date windows. Because I rotate so frequently, I prefer no date.


This is slimmer than the gen2, which I also owned, due to a thinner more expensive miyota movement so if that matters to you then this is a nice upgrade to that (for $100 more), otherwise they're pretty much the same. The bracelet is comfortable, if a bit thicker than what it probably needs to be, with the simplest, tiniest, clasp you'll find in a micro these days. Finishing quality is just fine but nothing like you'll find in a Nodus or an NTH, it's adequate for the price. The biggest contention here for most people is the aluminum bezel insert and the plexiglass instead of a sapphire crystal. I'm indifferent about the bezel insert (though I wish it's something more robust like steel) but I love the plexi. If it had a date window I wouldn't even think of moving it. 

I only have NTH, Nodus, Zelos, and this from micros and I'd say if you look at their price points, with the exception of Zelos, they're pretty much where they should be in terms of design, price/specs ratio, finishing quality, and peace of mind if something goes wrong. Zelos has crazy price/specs ratio and their designs can be hit or miss depending on where you lean, but I always have this teeny tiny hesitancy buying from someone in SG. I had to send in a Zelos piece recently for a replacement and while the experience couldn't have been easier given the circumstance it also would've been easier to meet up with Wes (from Nodus) in person to get a replacement.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just in today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan01 said:


> Just in today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's bloody growing on me Dan!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm out cutting grass with the blue bay !!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... mail call , thank you Peter Gunny !!!






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

So many beautiful watches in this thread. I feel like amphibia deserves an honorable mention.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Spent the weekend with this fun Tactical Frog


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

Just got a HydroConquest. Absolutely love it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The best I have.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.an underrated sunburst blue keeper 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Kakofonyx said:


> Strom Agonium Nethuns Bronze US Limited Edition unboxing photos….


I'd assume this one shall follow next in line ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I think this dial is blue .. blue ish ..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Maranez diver


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Super ocean heritage.


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'd assume this one shall follow next in line ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too rich for my blood. Acceptable as donation, though.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

RustyBin5 said:


>


That's a real looker, especially coming from a tool watch company! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

denmanproject said:


>


Very nice. What model is that?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Amfibia









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

Seiko Turtle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Freshly minted!!....


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Smurf" Sport Diver with the Made in Japan dial


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue 41


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Trick or treat!!!!!!
There's no candy bars on this MONSTER!!!! 
Seiko monster out cutting grass and leaves today!!! Ditch the hardlex and stepped it up to sapphire baby!!! 
I'm taking the monster to the moon baby!!! 
🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀 Monsters 4 everyone!!


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Automatic with a 38 Buick









Look at her lume!


----------



## Jimrude (Sep 13, 2016)

Citizen BN0201 on Helm RS-2 orange rubber strap


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Seiko Mod


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Brand New BB58 Navy!


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Phoibos Wavemaster PY010B.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Cyroc (Jun 6, 2021)

SRPD21


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbrowland (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Looks awesome. Sbdc dial in custom pvd case?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> Looks awesome. Sbdc dial in custom pvd case?


Thanks for the compliment. The dial is a Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean. The case is a Crystal Times MM300 very similar to Seikos Marine Master. I did swap out the white date wheel for a black lumed date wheel. I just finish the build a few days ago. So far it’s my favorite build. 


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. The dial is a Seiko Samurai Save the Ocean. The case is a Crystal Times MM300 very similar to Seikos Marine Master. I did swap out the white date wheel for a black lumed date wheel. I just finish the build a few days ago. So far it’s my favorite build.
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


You did a great job. The combination of the dial and pvd case go great together. 

The black date wheel is an excellent touch. I did an skx mod and changed the day wheel to black and left the date wheel white so it was more symmetric. It's the little things that make a good build.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> Looks awesome. Sbdc dial in custom pvd case?


One of the best mods I have seen. The unguarded crown and the choice of the new sumo hands! Exquisite 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Aquacy ‘Bronze CuSn8 Series’ - just 200m for this one though!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.... tempted to cut my patch to fill in the needless velcro section of the uncle seiko on the FUB pelagos
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Sea snaker
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gradient blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dhimmel (Oct 28, 2021)

New to me - Rotary Les Originales Legacy gb90168/05
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE blue Endeavour on their tropic. I like it much better on this strap than the titanium bracelet


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tissot Seastar 1000 T1204073704100.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

this pastel blue ollechs wajs has 2 lug hole options along the elongated lugs
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

g


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jolting yellow, pastel blue combo
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Jolting yellow, pastel blue combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A sparkling blue on the 2013 reef ranger ll.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

On my wrist for 8 days now. Yema Superman Heritage Blue:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

Blues brothers.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

In the Burgundy where this Yema feels at home:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ZR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

CW Trident C60 GMT...


----------



## Dhimmel (Oct 28, 2021)

Langdon Davenport









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Smokehouse4444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Boldr Odyssey


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.. the FUB









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Think I’ve got a couple lying around some where  

On wrist - Scurfa titanium D1 proto dial. 

Left to right on table: Zodiac Super Sea Wolf compressor, Seiko STO Great White Shark King Turtle, Seiko Sawtooth, and Scurfa Hydra Hat blue Treasure Seeker.

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven’t had this one on in awhile.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Transitional 7002-7020 200m Diver


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ZRC blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Half blue...


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rodentman said:


> Half blue...
> 
> View attachment 16259874


Righto...I have to ask re that band and if it's on a 116660 or 126660 so I can grab 2...Stella combo mate!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

And on white rubber. 











Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 “Pamphibian”


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A blue unlike I have seen before and best seen in person. 

Blue can be matte blue can be a rich medium blue of the Pacific at sunset or a lighter, brighter blue that you'd see closer to shore at sunrise


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Maxgus said:


> View attachment 16266748


This was the first auto I bought. Such an underrated watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)

Blue for the first day of summer


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

The Sacred Craft La Grande Mér Hua Hin…


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Incursore


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Electric Blue today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

5 year young baby
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

SBGH289


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

SRPA021


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Here you go....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll have a blue, blue, blue, blue Christmas.......
dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

stromberglarry4450 said:


> Here you go....
> View attachment 16287368


That flinque dial is superb


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

FUB
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)

Baltic for me


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 4000 Meter WR beast H2o orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

VincePL said:


> View attachment 16294160


Superb watch. Cool . Like it verry much! I wish a watch like that!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now my favorite blue dial
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen (BL5350-59L)
















-Shawn


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm always a little blue.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning coffee in my favorite corner of the house with my favorite blue watch. 


























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial

Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles. 

































Was inspired by this Rolex 5513 proto


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

CW Trident Pro 600 Bronze (43.5mm)









Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Muhle Glashutte


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16303287


Wow  super cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Only got on the waitlist for the Pelagos FXD, so I got this to quench my thirst for a blue watch in the meantime:


----------



## Phill_UK (Jul 4, 2021)

Another FXD…


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

If you insist


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Technically not blue faced, but MOP. This pic is when I first got her.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

The blue sunray dial on this beast is just perfect and the two tone bezel just takes it to another level.


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

It's blue, navy dark blue


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD


That first strap up top is fantastic, is this custom made or one that can be purchased ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bsw_sc said:


> That first strap up top is fantastic, is this custom made or one that can be purchased ?


That’s a custom canvas singlepass from Drunkartstraps


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

beautiful mop blue specimen


predapio said:


> Technically not blue faced, but MOP. This pic is when I first got her.
> View attachment 16317088


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oldie and polished boschett reefer 2
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 


That lume


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass
> 
> 
> That lume


I really like that strap! Thanks for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pelagos FXD on a TGN Nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paulie8777 said:


> I really like that strap! Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s an old canvas singlepass proto a friend made several years ago. It has been more resilient than I had expected. 

It looks good on grey nato too


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yorck1976 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy New Year Watch People! Certina DS PH200M for a frigid walk with Maisie.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SOH Outerknown heritage chrono


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Back by popular demand ( my own demand, but still).


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A very clean blue..
Top day to all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Now with her sexy tan.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on bracelet today


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all 
Dave


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

The Electric Blue today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SWilly67 said:


> The Electric Blue today.


That’s hot on rubber  in fact I prefer it to the bracelet. What brand strap is it please ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s hot on rubber  in fact I prefer it to the bracelet. What brand strap is it please ?


I wore it on bracelet for 8 or 9 years and really grew tired of the look and feel. I tried on numerous rubber straps, but I was always looking out for a curved end strap. A few months ago, I happened upon on on Instagram.

Name of company: TempoMat Straps
Insta handle: @tempo_mat
Web: Tempomat Rubber straps & accesories


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## SteelerinTX (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer. I got it on the blue rubber strap, and then ordered the bracelet for it as well.



















Thanks.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Not to everyone's taste, but I have been enjoying this watch and it is _super _comfortable. (Apologies for the dust on the face.)


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Crepas Magnum Opus


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love my blue Pelagos FXD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AUTOmaniak said:


> View attachment 16357793
> 
> 
> View attachment 16357794


That Scurfa proto is phenomenal. Paul just nailed that dial


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze
I’ve been blue all week 😎


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece (Dec 8, 2021)

Not a Blue Dial but a Blue Bezel!


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pelagos FXD on an Erika’s Original strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16362668


Great pic - who makes that strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

paulie8777 said:


> Great pic - who makes that strap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Got it from - Erika’a Originals - https://erikasoriginals.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshin525 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

London is blue!
We took the dog out for a good long walk along the canal towpath out towards the harbour and came across a lovely little pub. That's what Sundays are all about.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Latest blue diver acquisitions:























Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Benarus Ti


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paxman said:


> Mido Ocean Star Tribute
> View attachment 16360472


This Mido is awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dr.Timeline said:


> 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)
> ...


Perfect  can’t believe I sold mine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paulie8777 said:


> Pelagos FXD on an Erika’s Original strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. 

Mine says hi


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16367477
> View attachment 16367478
> View attachment 16367479
> View attachment 16367480
> ...





oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16367477
> View attachment 16367478
> View attachment 16367479
> View attachment 16367480
> ...


I am unfamiliar with this watch brand. Very unique look, and the combo with the strap looks great. Is that the strap it came on?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr.C said:


> I am unfamiliar with this watch brand. Very unique look, and the combo with the strap looks great. Is that the strap it came on?


Thanks! Checkout the Anonimo thread on here… the Anonimo Firenze brand has been discontinued for a few years now when they left to Anonimo SA (Swiss). They have Panerai connections and history. The strap was custom made from the master craftsman Jacob Straps.


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue back from France.


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I sorely needed a blue dialed diver and have been checking this thread for inspiration. Now, I have something to add: a Longines Legend Diver. Lovely watch, I love how the polished hands gleam.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm really liking the Tudor blues. Slightly diff hues in the new FXD MN 21 (darker blue) . . .and the older 5 liner (brighter blue). Not my photo - From SJX


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchRob85 (12 mo ago)

I know folks hate on Tag in general, but I love my Aquaracer Caliber 5 diver.


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This one is on her way to me from Finland, but going to go ahead and post it preemptively as I am excited to get this one!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## melikewatches (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Following suit


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16390274


Which brand is that strap Sug?


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

That is a Hirsch Robby. When I got it the blue was a little "electric" for my taste, but some dark hair dye toned it down a little bit. I'd love it if they made one with black rubber and white stitching...it would look great on a white SMP.









HIRSCH Performance Watch Band "Robby", 20-24 mm, black, new!


The stuff adventures are made of. Active | Dynamic | Focused. The upper leather made from sturdy, full-grained Italian calfskin in a perforated…




waccex.de


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


>


Awesome pic. And watch!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Awesome pic. And watch!


Thank you. I love the watch


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure this counts...




  








Sunbathing




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021







Channeling the OP




  








Negril Pool




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, it's blue. Don't give me crap about it 😬😬


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

CW FLE2012 “Scooter Blue”…


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

Just received Omega Seamaster 2255.80


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

MaDTempo said:


> Not sure this counts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very nice shots


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## TempusNarrabo (11 mo ago)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

pichi826 said:


> View attachment 16402128


Beautiful combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> HAGWE all.
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Holy S*** Dave  
You my friend are a serious baller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Holy S*** Dave
> You my friend are a serious baller
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha Bloody Pearler Shannon!!
Keep paddling in to the line up mate, one day I'll get back out there!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

It’s gonna be a bluebird…


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

What do you think of the new blue-on-blue look?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Mhutch said:


>


Something about orange accents on a blue diver gets me every time. Awesome stuff.

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II for my favorite Blue









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverDakota (11 mo ago)




----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

New addition. Looks sharp, very comfortable. I think it’s my new weekend go-to…


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nemo for Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21  for #bluewatchmonday


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

Mr.C said:


> New addition. Looks sharp, very comfortable. I think it’s my new weekend go-to…
> 
> View attachment 16419778


I love this shot, the color combo is awesome


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

. . . just added a Steinhart Ocean Marine Blue 39 to the collection


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok Amphibian









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

. . . a couple of mine


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

. . . and one more (Seiko Mod)


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I probably posted my humble battery watch before but just in case.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to another blue























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Flash makes the blue pop.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tomer I. (Nov 24, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AQBill (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it's blue dive watch
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This magnificent Seiko Save The Ocean Blue Whale turtle for fabulous Friday!

If i should choose only one STO series watch from all the releases till now, this would be it. Day 5 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## pfad (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## RP1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RP1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Shopping with the missus watch change.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's SO in blue


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mako I from 2018


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


>


Great looking watch Russ. I had to send my red dial Spinnaker Fleuss back due to faulty NH35 movt. It kept stopping after fully wound?


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Teal blue


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

ETA2824-2 said:


> My wife's SO in blue
> 
> View attachment 16453640


That looks awesome. Have any more pics? What size is it?


Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Sunburst blue? Look killer. Never seen that before on a panerai.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Blue bezel. Half right.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

My blue divers.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Fully serviced. Omega did an incredible job. 
15 year old piece…..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

docvail said:


> NTH DevilRay today.
> 
> View attachment 16458848
> 
> ...


An exquisite blue!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just sold, Breitling Superocean. Best regards.


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Muehle Glasshuette Promare Go


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

Breitling Colt GMT +


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebblemonkey3 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

Not exactly a dive watch but more a sport watch. Has the most beautiful blue dial I have seen.


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Doggie approved. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue and Tangerine
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

The Colonel's blue pops in the sun


----------



## Watch_Dude_410 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 Pamphibian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This beauty today. The NTH Scorpène blue.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21 ️


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull Head '74;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi-ing


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

gmt hand on Ukrainian time (7 hours ahead of Eastern USA)
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Feeling blue today


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Can I post 2 in one day?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Blue on blue.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The spb097 twilight blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Glacier blue SLA055


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


That seems like an upgraded bezel insert? It looks black and much better than the original blue insert.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> That seems like an upgraded bezel insert? It looks black and much better than the original blue insert.


it is the original bezel, it can and does look very different in different light, different angles, pretty cool I think. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 diver on the right (and SBGJ235 Non-Diver on the left)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My Casio Duro on a Barton Elite Silicone strap:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Just back from service, gave her a fresh bath to restart the patina.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ollech Ocean Graph


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

FUB kind of day ...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


>


Always liked that piece..
Good stuff Russ

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Always liked that piece..
> Good stuff Russ
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave

It is a really lovely watch at an affordable price.


----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

Seiko Turtle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jubilee


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's Super Ocean:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

A new arrival:


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Vdubz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not blue, but same brand. Love mine. So impressed with for what the piece cost. Sapphire bezel insert is blue!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> View attachment 16498065
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


That's a keeper. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

OK, had to dig thru the collection. One of which is one of my absolute favorites. Take a guess.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Twilight Blue" MM200


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The first blue dial diver I fell in love with.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Yep, it's that time again...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

View attachment 16524797









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

How to double the price on a watch . . .








Duro on BOR . . . 
By the way, I love this thing for what it is.


----------



## that guy (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Blue on blue.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> SPB053 on Diaboliq canvas


This one's on the short list . . .


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

FLA45fan said:


> This one's on the short list . . .


thank you, I have thoroughly enjoyed wearing it


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Tudor


----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

How about this fella? Bremont Argonaut Azure.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The No dater






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

A little bit of blue for the dad's ! 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Simpkijd (10 mo ago)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Well done Fantastic photo of a beautiful watch. That's the kick in the pants I need to get out my camera and take some practice shots of a few of my watches..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

MadMex said:


> Here's some of mine past and present:
> 
> Bochett Reef Ranger II
> 
> ...


love these blue faced watches. Haven’t found one that I’ve pulled the trigger on yet, but I’m always looking


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome april with this "taxi";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Simpkijd said:


> Well done Fantastic photo of a beautiful watch. That's the kick in the pants I need to get out my camera and take some practice shots of a few of my watches..


Thanks  


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

On comfy, waffly, rubber today.
Still think I prefer the look of the bracelet, though.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

V1 laguna also came in blue


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> V1 laguna also came in blue


Nice!

Is that new pick up?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've got a San Martin SN0080G on the way. Here's a stock photo; I'll update with a wrist shot once I have it.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for day 2 of my blue watch theme


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SD1979 on a Skagen titanium bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep blue hue


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

SBGH289, 43.8mm


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Pe-Lagos, Portugal


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for day 4 of my blue theme.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## nastang87xx (Mar 4, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


>


God these are gorgeous....


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

nastang87xx said:


> God these are gorgeous....


Thank you


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I can't find my glasses, and I'm wearing this one;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great photo. Almost regretting I have sold mine...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted Viton rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)

tristanhilton85 said:


> I've got a San Martin SN0080G on the way. Here's a stock photo; I'll update with a wrist shot once I have it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Emg Nemo mod


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Scurfa does a nice blue


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Oris Brashear Chrono


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

+









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timepiece.goat (9 mo ago)

Wow looks dope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blast from the Pepsi past: 7548-700B from 1981


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A digital A128 and Bull head;























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume '73;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My MOD 037 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Just finished this new complete Seiko mod build.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Ike2 said:


> View attachment 16587705
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike. Blue Monday today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

I think that the blue face - especially a dark/ gradient definitely adds some pop compared to a plain black face on a diver, while still being able to multi-purpose into business casual fairly effortlessly. Certainly becoming a favorite of mine.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


I just ordered one of these w/ the leather strap. Love the look of this Spinnaker!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

D1-500 “Proto Dial”


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Does this count?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???








..Last Day of Suit weekend!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD ️


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

2 blue beauties... The Straton Tourer GMT I wore yesterday &
the Seiko pepsi turtle (on very nice UTE vulcanized blue rubber strap)
I'm wearing now.
Check out those gorgeous dials:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

FUB from the other day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Today was a double double ...

Double double day ... polite blue peli/ Hoochie momma.




Ps I hunt wild tacos nearly constantly so thank the gods i know where they roam & naturally bed down at night. Hmmmmm fresh , wild , organic-ish tacos.



























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16612982


Did you mod this turtle? 


Ohhhhh wait hmmmmm .... hmmmmm do tell what this cushion cased monster is all about DP 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

More dive style than full-on Diver but it does have a dive bezel and 100m WR.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> Did you mod this turtle?
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh wait hmmmmm .... hmmmmm do tell what this cushion cased monster is all about DP
> ...


It's a recent "Seikerai" build using Namoki Nautical case, chapter ring, MM bezel, vintage batman sapphire insert, movement, crown & stem with Crystal Times sandwich dial & handset.
dP


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bhvrdr (Jun 23, 2021)

Mine...


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25 Monster


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> It's a recent "Seikerai" build using Namoki Nautical case, chapter ring, MM bezel, vintage batman sapphire insert, movement, crown & stem with Crystal Times sandwich dial & handset.
> dP
> View attachment 16616605
> 
> ...


Looks tits bro !!! And look at that lume monster dial !!!! Enjoy. 


For the thread ..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MuckyMark said:


>


You see there new fancy schmancy carbon, solar, no batteries variant of this watch? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> You see there new fancy schmancy carbon, solar, no batteries variant of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Read a brief article when they were dropped. I haven’t poked around their website. Hopefully the solar performs better than the automatics. This one’s on its second movement and I noticed today when I wound it it felt “crunchy”.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MuckyMark said:


> Read a brief article when they were dropped. I haven’t poked around their website. Hopefully the solar performs better than the automatics. This one’s on its second movement and I noticed today when I wound it it felt “crunchy”.


Yeah I'm no fan of the tag but I know there are like 10 of yall around here so I try to show some level of encouragement for the very lonely monk like path most of the tag guys walk on the daily. I know where your loyalty lies so I'm not saying you make up one of the Loyal Ten hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... the FUB
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timk (May 5, 2010)

Love this one


----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> .


wajs did a good job on this watch. i want to buy one and paint over that orange lume and make it white like the other indices


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> wajs did a good job on this watch. i want to buy one and paint over that orange lume and make it white like the other indices


that would be interesting and look good as well. I am enjoying the tangerine as is, but I do like white very much as well.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Paxman said:


> Yema
> View attachment 16623904
> 
> View attachment 16623905


an impossible watch to photograph and see it in it's best way.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue, you say?


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good morning and have a nice Sunday! 😃


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Longines HydroConquest 39


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Lots of blue here!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I Love my Blue divers!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Getting a pedi with the fam.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to this benarus blue dial


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Two blue days in a row...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

BSHt013 said:


>


@BSHt013 Did you replace the hands?


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Blue? Sure and
purple, pink, green.


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

My fave..


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

HerrSavage said:


> My fave..



Very summerish ...
I love that Pepsi-look combined with the NATO! 😃


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Thanks. I live in Germany, where in terms of whether it is utter hell, as in an awful, traumatic prison sentence in a dark damp grey dungeon , from basically November through March. So yeah, I like a summery look…  (just got an orange face diver - Orient Ray II, and now want maybe a yellow or white..)

I recently dug out an old Festina fashion watch I bought like 20 years ago, had a new battery put in, and put a NATO on it and gave it to my son. I think it looks pretty good…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

39mm of blue goodness









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to this Certina


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

New one. First blue in a spell. First two tone.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## 42mmcase (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

New (to me) Seiko SBBN043


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

An oldie one


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Did you say blue?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


This picture is SOOOOOOO good!
I have the same watch, but could never take a picture like that.
I have mine on a UTE blue vulcanized rubber strap.
Which specific leather strap is this?


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

It actually has a very dark blue dial.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Evening switch to the Nazario Azzurro...









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Citizen time


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Citizen ny0141.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Slight change from before.....one out and one in


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.. polite blue peli
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16694699


Are we to surmise that perhaps you are Clive? Hmmmm or just like number 1 reader fan club? 

Enjoy that beautiful doxa

For the thread...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JGerth (7 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## davidbielen (Apr 1, 2015)

BSHt013 said:


> View attachment 16673889


Nice! What strap is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

davidbielen said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Thanks! I got it from CincyStrapCo. SF1 Admiralty Gray.









"SF1" Vintage Military Nylon Strap


Premium watch straps and horology accessories




www.cincystrapco.com


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Seiko Save the Ocean King Turtle.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


That blue sunburst looks amazing. One of the best I’ve seen for sure


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

I just stumbled across this post… And today I got my first blue dialed diver. Awesome!


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

36mm on my 6 1/2 inch wrist! Perfect!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> .


Ooh’ love it. The case better be under 38 mm


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

neilwatch said:


> Ooh’ love it. The case better be under 38 mm


not even under 42mm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lcheowl (Aug 6, 2014)

My only blue color desk dive watch


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Octopus Kraken 55 Fathoms. Proper beast for the money.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai Coral Sea.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> .


Very nice - that dial is extremely dynamic against the orange. Squale always impresses!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue faced Turtle









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmh said:


> Very nice - that dial is extremely dynamic against the orange. Squale always impresses!


Addicted to this one. I had the same model and sold it 6 months ago, then had withdrawal pains and there no no cure except getting another one.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)

Tissot seastar professional 2000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

very nice!


----------



## jcpeel (Jun 26, 2019)

Going back on the bracelet soon, I think.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore these two today


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The blues on the 30th


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Blue Dial” (On Di Stefano’) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TC198 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor FXD


SWEET Pic, BRYCE !


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic blue and red










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Roasted


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Polite blue peli...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

For once the North Sea matches the dial.
















Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> SWEET Pic, BRYCE !


Thanks  the FXD is very photogenic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I


----------



## JoeShmoe414 (Jan 11, 2022)

Blue dials are hard to beat!


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


i don’t usually like pillow cases (and thus panerai in general) but i like the blue on this one. very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And a lume shot 😎


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Two that unfortunately dont get the wrist time both deserve BUT enough sad sob stories ... 

That and is teal a blue or a green ? 

I'll play it safe just in case and slap the blue seiko turtle up there. 

Ps , these canvases play well with each other. Interchangeable as two peas in a pod ... 

I'm posting a few pics since they rarely get any time on here. 

Zelos wins the lume monster race each and every time against the much adorned turtle.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Modded tuna clone today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> .


I like that dial


----------



## beatcomber (9 mo ago)




----------



## horologywonders (Apr 17, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


what's the reference for this particular panerai, if I may ask?


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Received yesterday. Running 3 seconds slow in the last 24 hrs 🤙


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## nyctpt (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16774959


Such a great watch. Sweet pick as well. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Subluesy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife gifted her Longines Hydro Conquest 39 to our son:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

with my favorite bike


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Mako I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## discochris (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

This one currently.


























Thanks.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

http://imgur.com/NSjB65M


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16792177


Great pic!

And boy that dial color is stunning


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Only blue in full sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very French!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of Borealis


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bon jour mes amis!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16817368


Freaking awesome


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

vanbanner PM 2.0 this afternoon

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oris Carl Brtashear


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Azure to dark blue around the edges. I love it!


----------



## Alex022 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16840380
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh awesome! 

That’s the first one I’ve seen “in the wild”! 

Looks great!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest 39mm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's SO-collection:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Epos 500M Diver today for me. Great finishing and awesome lume here


----------



## ghks416 (5 mo ago)

those are so awesome watches with blue
good to see them


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has lectured me as well…)*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Freaking awesome


I can't believe you don't have one of these already bro ... get the doxa carbon ! 

For thread









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Different kinds of blue.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Different kinds of blue.
> View attachment 16851577


Wow  that GP  it’s stunning. I want one but would like to see one in the metal first. Try it on and check the case finish… 
What is your take on it as a owner? Anything you dislike about it ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the price tag nothing really 🤣
Bought it on the bracelet and wanted the rubber strap/deployant buckle for the summer...I love the rubber strap but my wallet hated it.

















GP should have included the rubber strap in the standard package aka VC Overseas and they will be selling a bunch of these Laureatos.

Finishing is absolutely first rate.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Other than the price tag nothing really 🤣
> Bought it on the bracelet and wanted the rubber strap/deployant buckle for the summer...I love the rubber strap but my wallet hated it.
> View attachment 16851818
> 
> ...


Exemplary pictures !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Other than the price tag nothing really
> Bought it on the bracelet and wanted the rubber strap/deployant buckle for the summer...I love the rubber strap but my wallet hated it.
> View attachment 16851818
> 
> ...


They " should have " runs long & deep it seems hehehe. I think the list of should haves is much stronger for us who must purchase versus those selling the watches we all seem to enjoy arghhhhh. Beautiful time piece btw .. enjoy it & the newly acquired rubber & what's left of the summer.


For the thread I'll slum down the thread from the GP level all the way down to Tudor levels hehehe
















Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Ulysse Nardin blue dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

A new arrival, the SuperOcean 44 Special



































Thanks.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oris Carl Brashear


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova Devil Diver









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## icenoir (Jul 24, 2006)

Incoming...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The morning crew ..























Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)




----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

spireitman said:


> Bulova Devil Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so much better on the wrist than the catalogue picture. 🙏


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Beatlloydy said:


> Looks so much better on the wrist than the catalogue picture.


Got to say that the dial looks pretty good when the light hits it right ! Def a keeper 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lob this blue dial
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..






























Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I Blue


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Dan.B (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Steeldive tuna


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Absolutely stunning piece. Watchdives X Sanmartin SN004 Limited Edition


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DADIWATCH (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now with the blue dial actually visible


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mui.richard said:


> Other than the price tag nothing really
> Bought it on the bracelet and wanted the rubber strap/deployant buckle for the summer...I love the rubber strap but my wallet hated it.
> View attachment 16851818
> 
> ...


Holy smokes  that’s so sexy. Love that watch on the rubber. Bet it’s not acheap add-on. I’m 100 with you on this. At that price and given the popularity of such integrated rubber straps n these style-watches… make it a kit. 
I’m so tempted by these. But will need to love something nice for it. Or wifey will hang me


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

My favorite blue faced diver (that I own, anyway)









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16899529
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love this one


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Yesterday was a glorious day at the beach!!!  Turtle Power!!!!


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


>


I love the blue face with the brown strap, just the right amount of casual with still showing off the watch. Great set up man!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)

Saw this effect from the LED under counter lights. You can see the lights reflected on the crystal.










The dial is so finely grooved, it is like a diffraction grating.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm Saturday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## BobRooney (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD MN21 ️


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


>


That looks real nice


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ssak13 said:


> I love the blue face with the brown strap, just the right amount of casual with still showing off the watch. Great set up man!


Thanks  the FXD shines on canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sealander









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## brianmazanec (Sep 5, 2007)

The king of the blue faced watches









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ernst Benz with the bold style of the Chronodiver. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Just bought this used here on WUS...Seiko SKA369.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Bargain blue but no less stunning


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko shark turtle
on excellent and comfortable strapcode bandoleer tapering bracelet
I LOVE the sunburst blue dial with all the details:


----------



## ColeChm (7 mo ago)




----------



## Dilysi (Dec 1, 2017)

Ventus Northstar N-2 in admiral blue:


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My3Sons said:


> View attachment 16929983


Your dog's lovely...........


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SPB347


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> Your dog's lovely...........


He is a sweet and gentle dog. Not too smart and he will paw you to death to get you to pet him.


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

009 Claims to be blue...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Home brew blue !









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vladimir1970 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello dear community!
I haven't bought a watch for a long time until I came across this amazing NY0040.
And then I said to myself what an unusually beautiful and noble color of the dial for such a very budget diver. And of course I could not resist its beauty, so as not to buy 😀










I like the color of the CITIZEN dial even more than the more expensive models Seiko.










My wife also likes divers with a blue dial


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Farr and Swit Wayfinder perfect for blue watch Monday today


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Another Citizen blue fan...NY0100 "super titanium"


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Juggernaut 1


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2 for today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fabslife (4 mo ago)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Loving the new “Save the Ocean” blue dial!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Gen 1


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommylee10 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Getting a little more mileage out of my latest “summer” watch.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

This old thing?


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Every time I see a blue 1521, I want one. It shines like a mirror!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II.....in blue....









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

These 2 are my current blue-faced divers. One is a GMT, but it is W.R. to 300 meters. The SuperOcean Special is 1,000 meters. I don't think I've ever gone deeper than 2 meters 😀



















Thanks.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bluemo









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Yes, the dial is blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ernst Benz Chronodiver on blue shark today


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Homebrew Seiko mod.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*When No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

No Seas Boludo


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*umm, it is Blue though..


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Epos bold and blue. Happy Halloween everyone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I trust this is blue enough


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same blue head, trying different straps today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

I vote for the steel bracelet!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD tonight. Cheers


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## HorologyEnthusiast123 (Jun 18, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


>


The date font is really aesthetic! Great watch!!! TQ for sharing!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HorologyEnthusiast123 said:


> The date font is really aesthetic! Great watch!!! TQ for sharing!


thanks. Good eye. It’s a detail that caught my attention as well


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *..AWARE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  that shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Wearing this 1st gen titanium samurai today


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Bulova devil diver









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Spinnaker.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Black and blue


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD on canvas singlepass today. 
Have a great week.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scurfa blue Ti in various conditions


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Pretty unique blue (at least from those I own)


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Seiko with mods.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Go, goal USA!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue 41


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Turtle today









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The FANTASTIC "pelagos blue" Nodus Avalon
It's a pity that they didn't make this color on their newer version
with a date at the 6, but luckily, I was able to find this brand new/never worn one!
(I paired it with a khaki canvas strap from Helm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Another one-


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I refer the doubtful to Russ’s image above because I forget there’s a dial under the lume:








A sophisticated dial, redolent of blueberries and the angry weasel, yet not at all smelly 👌
But again, look at Russ’ image for that.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> I refer the doubtful to Russ’s image above because I forget there’s a dial under the lume:
> View attachment 17078156
> 
> A sophisticated dial, redolent of blueberries and the angry weasel, yet not at all smelly 👌
> But again, look at Russ’ image for that.


Here's one more :


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O K1


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

O&W


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> Here's one more :
> 
> View attachment 17078215


Something about that dial has captivated me since summer. I told myself if I was good and there was a Black Friday deal then I could get it. 
There was, and of course I acquired at least a dozen more watches in the interim 😁


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

I got bluesy


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Borealis Bull Shark
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Red Goat said:


>


Such a beautiful dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite blue dial diver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

It’s blue with the lights off


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MmmBacon said:


> View attachment 17088060


Wow  stunning. Back looks pretty darn good too


----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  stunning. Back looks pretty darn good too


It really is.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brandon, why does yours look different?
---
Seiko Shark Turtle on the very good tapering Bandoleer bracelet from Strapcode
I love the dynamic sunburst blue dial on this beauty!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Brandon, why does yours look different?


It’s a mod. I love the dial of the Save The Ocean Great White. But there’s aspects of the standard and king that I like. I like the bezel grip pattern and ceramic insert of the king turtle. But I hated the lume. It was a dingy yellow during the day and a dim, weak blue at night. All of that was already solved with the standard version - white at day and bright green at night. So I got the standard version and a king version and swapped the innards - movement, dial, hands as all one unit - between the two. So I had the standard innards in a king case with the king bezel. Then I swapped the crystal for a double-dome sapphire with clear AR. And I swapped the chapter ring for a polished steel version. The last detail was the crown. I used the crown from the standard version that has a sunburst brushed finish. The king is just polished and looks unfinished. 

And that’s my ultimate version of the Turtle.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.
I've thought several times about getting a double-dome sapphire crystal
and a ceramic lumed bezel insert for my Seiko turtles (this Shark and the Pepsi),
but I think the cost of the upgrades would just be too expensive,
especially since I would have to mail it 
back & forth to someone expert enough to do it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is back on my wrist...
loving the look of the white fitted rubber on the Blue Beauty!


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I've thought several times about getting a double-dome sapphire crystal
> and a ceramic lumed bezel insert for my Seiko turtles (this Shark and the Pepsi),
> but I think the cost of the upgrades would just be too expensive,
> ...


I’m happy to do the work pro bono. I’ve done crystals and bezel inserts plenty of times and have the tools. DM me if want to talk about it. No pressure or worries if not.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## dpap (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpap said:


>


Hot


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Pelagos FXD ️


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Not 100% blue, but this H2O Green Ocean Titanium Damascus is having a Timascus dial (zirconium + Titanium Damascus having light blue / purple-blue / dark blue strips).


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

A little Ocean Motion


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Modified Invicta with a Navy blue dial


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

One of my all time favorite threads on WUS!


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue herodia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

The horological cephalopod has spoken!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I owned this one about five years ago. I sold it when I bought a blue SMPc which has since left the collection. I never got over how stunning the bright blue was so this week it returned to the collection.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O K1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I think I posted a picture of this 2-3 weeks ago when I reacquired this one, but finally had a chance to take a decent picture of it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

